# IELTS preparation - getting bored



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

For the last 2 weeks, I have been practicing for my IELTS test. Now I am getting bored from it. I know 2 weeks is not a long time for preparation, and that too, when I was getting only the evenings of work-days and weekends for preparation. Don't know why, but now it does not seem much interesting to me - in some tests, the score is ok and in other tests of the same category, the score turns out to be bad. Only one week is now left for my IELTS test and I am lacking motivation for it. May be because of the low scores in listening and reading I get, which certainly do not seem to be getting any near to the target 8. Writing seems totally out of scope, as it is no where in line with target.

It seems like IELTS is not a cup of tea for me. Anyways, I will give the test and based on the score, I will decide if I should sit for the next attempt or completely drop the idea of going to Australia by my own.

Did you guys ever felt bored with your IELTS preparation?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes I too feel bored of it and I am also appearing on 2nd Aug (same for you too I suppose). 

Firstly and most importantly, never ever lose your hope.

Dude, don't just go after it in one go and you need to relax a bit. Stick to your strong and positive points, meanwhile try to overcome the negative ones. Bunk few practise sessions like we used to do during our college days. Save your best effort for the exam and then take it as a do or die situation. 

Always Enjoy Your Struggle!!!!!!!


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the last 2 weeks, I have been practicing for my IELTS test. Now I am getting bored from it. I know 2 weeks is not a long time for preparation, and that too, when I was getting only the evenings of work-days and weekends for preparation. Don't know why, but now it does not seem much interesting to me - in some tests, the score is ok and in other tests of the same category, the score turns out to be bad. Only one week is now left for my IELTS test and I am lacking motivation for it. May be because of the low scores in listening and reading I get, which certainly do not seem to be getting any near to the target 8. Writing seems totally out of scope, as it is no where in line with target.
> 
> ...


Don't talk yourself down mate. Don't let IELTS to decide your future. I had to score 7 in every module and I always had problem in scoring 7 in writing. Believe me I attempted IELTS 4 times and succeeded in 4th attempt. It's not only about English, but your score is based upon several factors. Don't give up. If you do not score required score, try again!! Again and again!!! But make sure you're not doing same mistakes again. As long as you fight, there is a chance of win. Don't just give up. See my scores below

1. L - 8.5, R - 8, W - 6, S - 7
2. L - 8, R - 8, W - 6.5, S - 7 - Thought of re-evaluating the writing score, but worried about the amount of time it would take before getting results
3. L - 8, R - 8.5, W - 6, S - 7.5 - Failed to manage the time. Decided to take online services to improve the writing score.
4. See my signature. 

Be strong and courage!!!


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Never loose hope, I know people who attempted IELTS 22 times before getting the score what they want.

If I would be you, Instead of posting such "boring" post i would post what are my exact score, specific problem, mistakes etc i am making and seek help from group how they have overcome the same.

Lastly, search "Abraham Lincoln and Failure" in Google read whole/all article(s).
fyi, He was defeated throughout his life. He lost eight elections and lot more, world know what he did. Learn from leaders.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't drop your migration plans just because of IELTS.. With some good preparation you can easily crack it. I needed 8 in all modules to get 20 points since my years of experience was lesser than 3, even I was bored with the preparation. What kept me going was te challenge to score good in the practice tests. I cracked it in the first attempt.. Just requires good amount of practice. All the best


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Even I am in the same boat.I attempted twice.
1st- L-7, R-6, W-6.5, S- 5.5
2nd- L-7, R-6, W-6, S- 6

Unable to get time as I am working in an IT company having 2 kids at home.Getting irritated a lot. Many times I loose temper at office and unable to keep concentrated on my work.


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

Srilatha said:


> Even I am in the same boat.I attempted twice.
> 1st- L-7, R-6, W-6.5, S- 5.5
> 2nd- L-7, R-6, W-6, S- 6
> 
> Unable to get time as I am working in an IT company having 2 kids at home.Getting irritated a lot. Many times I loose temper at office and unable to keep concentrated on my work.


Likewise!! I am into IT support and had very little or no time to prepare. I had opted to use an online IELTS services to get the required score and I'd highly recommend it to you. Meticulous planning and burning desire to win would certainly help you to tackle IELTS. Good luck. Let me know if you need any further information.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Going through simons ielts, ielts-blog web sites whenever I am getting time in office.But sometimes feeling like I cannot make my dream.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Do not just see your marks and give next test - see which area are causing low marks and then read about them - lots of tricks and tips online.
Find negatives and turn them to positives!


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

I too got the desired mark only in the 4th attempt. You can do it !!


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

I am not a native speaker by birth.getting score of 6 in reading and speaking and writing are not all upto the mark.
Attempted twice and got 6 in reading.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> But sometimes feeling like I cannot make my dream.


I think that I am understanding your situation. IELTS preparation is too much of a daunting task if you have 2 kids in home and you work in an IT company. My suggestion to you is to relax. Do not pressurize yourself enormously with getting of a target score at IELTS, rather take your time and practice on the different sections of IELTS test. Remember IELTS is not the end of the world. Try to answer this question - is going to Australia a good to have condition for you, or a must condition for you? If it is the former case, if suppose you do not get your target IELTS score, consequently leading you to not be able to go to Australia, then it is not a big problem, as it is just a good to have condition. If it is later case and still you are not able to go to Australia, then try to switch companies in India itself to raise your salary, if you feel your salary is less currently. Cut to chase, relax yourself, take care of your health and your family, put whatever effort you can in your IELTS preparation and let things take their natural course. In the end, usually everything turns out to be ok.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> I think that I am understanding your situation. IELTS preparation is too much of a daunting task if you have 2 kids in home and you work in an IT company. My suggestion to you is to relax. Do not pressurize yourself enormously with getting of a target score at IELTS, rather take your time and work on the different areas. Remember IELTS is not the end of the world. Try to answer this question - Is going to Australia a good to have condition for you, or a must condition for you? In the former condition, if suppose you do not get your target IELTS score, consequently leading you to not be able to go to Australia, then it is not a big problem, as it is just a good to have condition. If it is later case and still you are not able to go to Australia, then try to switch companies in India itself to raise your salary, if you feel your salary is less currently. Cut to chase, relax yourself, take care of your health and your family, put whatever effort you can in your IELTS preparation and let things take their natural course. In the end, usually everything turns out to be ok.


I have already got my ACS letter and that is going to be expire next year september.So I am worried s lot


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> I have already got my ACS letter and that is going to be expire next year september.So I am worried s lot


You still have *more than one year*. Why so much of worry? A little worry is understandable, but bringing yourself in panic mode does not seem reasonable.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear friends,
I want advice from you. Pls refer below and reply. I am opting for IELTS GT on 2nd August.
I have serious fear of failure while being assessed in person. I get nervous in such situations. Even though my capacity is to achieve 7.5-8 in speaking, I couldn't perform due to nervousness. I have scored up to 8.5 in rest segments at different exams but speaking is haunting me. I am seriously in planning of getting two pegs and then appear for speaking. So that I become some bold and perform up to my ability. 
Will it be a negative impact on examiner and will he/she reduce my score due to this?

Pls pls answer ASAP.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> I want advice from you. Pls refer below and reply. I am opting for IELTS GT on 2nd August.
> I have serious fear of failure while being assessed in person. I get nervous in such situations. Even though my capacity is to achieve 7.5-8 in speaking, I couldn't perform due to nervousness. I have scored up to 8.5 in rest segments at different exams but speaking is haunting me. I am seriously in planning of getting two pegs and then appear for speaking. So that I become some bold and perform up to my ability.
> Will it be a negative impact on examiner and will he/she reduce my score due to this?
> ...


To be very frank, it seems a ridiculous idea to me (I hope you would not mind). I can understand nervousness and pressure can play on your mind, better to use some other *positive* tactics. It might be possible that the examiner refuse to take your test.


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

Srilatha said:


> I am not a native speaker by birth.getting score of 6 in reading and speaking and writing are not all upto the mark.
> Attempted twice and got 6 in reading.


Practice!! IELTS is all about practice. It is not really necessary to have a good command in English to get good score. You can easily achieve 7 and above if you practice. It may sound like a regular boring advice but it works. Trust me. You can do it when I was able to do it. I strongly sense frustration in your messages and it looks like you are preparing yourself to accept the defeat. Don't do it!! You cannot win if you are not prepared to. Believe me I had gone through the same level of frustration and disappointment while working for IELTS, but I had not given up. Please do not let this IELTS to decide your future. It is not only to test your language but it tests how committed you are to go to Australia. You have two options now.

A. You can work hard and achieve your goals.
B. Give up and regret.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> To be very frank, it seems a ridiculous idea to me (I hope you would not mind). I can understand nervousness and pressure can play on your mind, better to use some other positive tactics. It might be possible that the examiner refuse to take your test.


They haven't mentioned anywhere in rules


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

bonnyboy said:


> Practice!! IELTS is all about practice. It is not really necessary to have a good command in English to get good score. You can easily achieve 7 and above if you practice. It may sound like a regular boring advice but it works. Trust me. You can do it when I was able to do it. I strongly sense frustration in your messages and it looks like you are preparing yourself to accept the defeat. Don't do it!! You cannot win if you are not prepared to. Believe me I had gone through the same level of frustration and disappointment while working for IELTS, but I had not given up. Please do not let this IELTS to decide your future. It is not only to test your language but it tests how committed you are to go to Australia. You have two options now.
> 
> A. You can work hard and achieve your goals.
> B. Give up and regret.


Thanks a lot for your support.I will definitely take your words into account and pratice for ielts.I need to plan my time accordingly (take care of kids, household , and office work) which I unable to manage now.But I will never give up.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

:focus:



189 said:


> If I would be you, Instead of posting such "boring" post i would post what are my exact score, specific problem, mistakes etc i am making and seek help from group how they have overcome the same.


This is a good advice.

Ok, one basic question (may sound idiotic, but I am still asking) in writing which I am facing is how to write about something which is happening recently. To clarify, let me take an example of rising in prices. Out of below, what is the better way to say this thing?
1. In recent days, prices are rising.
2. Recently prices are rising.
3. Currently prices are rising.

One question related to listening. If suppose the answer is a date and the date heard is 23rd of March 2013 - so in which format should be write the answer?
1. 23-Mar-2013
2. 23/03/2013
3. 23-03-2013

Please suggest the answer to the above queries. Thanks.


----------



## ciscohakcer (Jun 15, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> :focus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the answer for second question really depends on the instructions given in the question paper

if the instructions says write not more two words/and a number the your answer should be

23rd of march 2013

if it says not more than one word / and a number then it should be 

23rd March 2013

hope this clarifies your query


----------



## Dharti (Jul 25, 2014)

Practice in front of mirror.


----------



## Saphire47 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes even me to on 2aug,,,


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> Thanks a lot for your support.I will definitely take your words into account and pratice for ielts.I need to plan my time accordingly (take care of kids, household , and office work) which I unable to manage now.But I will never give up.


Srilatha,

This is the spirit you have to exhibit and am certain that you will clear the IELTS successfully with desired band!!!


----------



## MUSTANG4 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ielts is bit difficult if you are not from good schooling background, this is what i feel. I scored 6 in each. Now planing to give it again on 20th Sep. In practice, i was scoring 7 but in real test it went down to 6  ....heartbreaking feeling. 
My reading is slow and writing is limited. Now i don't know whether i should wait for sometime or give it on 20th Sep. Very confusing and frustrating.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

misecmisc said:


> :focus: This is a good advice. Ok, one basic question (may sound idiotic, but I am still asking) in writing which I am facing is how to write about something which is happening recently. To clarify, let me take an example of rising in prices. Out of below, what is the better way to say this thing? 1. In recent days, prices are rising. 2. Recently prices are rising. 3. Currently prices are rising. One question related to listening. If suppose the answer is a date and the date heard is 23rd of March 2013 - so in which format should be write the answer? 1. 23-Mar-2013 2. 23/03/2013 3. 23-03-2013 Please suggest the answer to the above queries. Thanks.


I think you're confusing your tenses. I would say that as a native (N Am English) speaker, none of those sentences sound good to my ears. If you're talking about prices rising with the idea that they are continuing to rise, then you should say "prices have been rising" (present perfect continuous).

As for the dates, it doesn't matter. You can use whatever format you wish but for clarity I would suggest 23 March 2013.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Feedback pls*

Wrote this essay in paper. Then typed into word to post here.

I am also sitting for my IELTS GT exams on Aug 2nd like many in this thread.

Would like to hear some feedback on the following discussion essay please.

*Question:* Some people think that it is better to educate boys and girls in separate schools. Others, however, believe that boys and girls benefit more from attending mixed schools.Discuss both these views and give your own opinion

+++++++++++++++++++

Worldwide education is given utmost importance as it play's pivotal role in shaping an individual. In today's educational system, school's role is considered vital. Some argue that the schools for boys and girls should be separate while others refute this opinion. Both sides will be argued with reasoned analysis before reaching a conclusion.

The social environment has many sections of society with different upbringing. For example, in traditional countries, such as Saudi Arabia and Yemen, it is more common to see separate schools for boys and girls rather than mixed schools. This might be due to the social framework in these countries. It is argued by many in these countries that girls should be protected from males. To avoid any undue incidents, such as love affair or physical contact between boys and girls which might result in bad reputation for a family in their society. May be, this could be one among many reasons for some to argue that boys and girls should have separate schools.

On the other hand, modern societies often consider mixed schools as an opportunity in building a better individuals out of their kids. For instance, students from mixed schools tend to be more outspoken, not being shy while being around opposite sex. Girls learn, how to be bold in expressing themself from boys. Likewise, boys get an idea of commitment and politeness from girls. These attributes would help both boys and girls in their adult life, including personal and professional fronts. Thus, it can be seen, why some prefer mixed schools to be advantageous. 

In conclusion, after a detailed analysis of both the sides of this argument, the positives obtained out of mixed schools outweigh the concept of separate schools for boys and girls. It is predicted that the co-education schools would be preferred more in the coming years.

+++++++++++++++++++


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> I think you're confusing your tenses. I would say that as a native (N Am English) speaker, none of those sentences sound good to my ears. If you're talking about prices rising with the idea that they are continuing to rise, then you should say "prices have been rising" (present perfect continuous).


Good point regarding the tense. Thanks. But what will be a better sentence out of these three:
1. In recent days, prices have been rising.
2. Recently prices have been rising.
3. Currently prices have been rising.

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

misecmisc said:


> Good point regarding the tense. Thanks. But what will be a better sentence out of these three:
> 1. In recent days, prices have been rising.
> 2. Recently prices have been rising.
> 3. Currently prices have been rising.
> ...


It depends on the context. None of those sentences should stand on their own. I mean, "prices" have to be associated with something (prices of what?). If you're talking about the cost of living increasing in a general sense, then you would say something like, "the cost of living has increased substantially in recent years" or "the cost of living has been increasing rapidly".


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

MUSTANG4 said:


> Ielts is bit difficult if you are not from good schooling background, this is what i feel. I scored 6 in each. Now planing to give it again on 20th Sep. In practice, i was scoring 7 but in real test it went down to 6  ....heartbreaking feeling.
> My reading is slow and writing is limited. Now i don't know whether i should wait for sometime or give it on 20th Sep. Very confusing and frustrating.


Well, whether you should appear on 20th Sep or not, only you can answer for yourself based on your self-assessment. It also depends on what is the target score you are trying to achieve. Still its one and a half months for 20th Sep to come. So there is still much time and if you are just a little bit away from your target score, then if you practice, then you should be easily able to appear on 20th Sep.

I have no experience of IELTS test till now, so please feel free to neglect whatever I said above, if you wish. I will be giving my first IELTS test in a week's time and my target score is 8, but it seems out of scope for me currently. Anyways, I will give the test and will see what I score and then accordingly will plan when should I give the test again.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Wrote this essay in paper. Then typed into word to post here.
> 
> I am also sitting for my IELTS GT exams on Aug 2nd like many in this thread.
> 
> ...


9 band...


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 9 band...


You sure mate? ;-)


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

A practice attempt from me for the writing task 2.

Task 2: Present a written argument or case to an educated reader with no specialist knowledge of the following topic.
"Fatherhood ought to be emphasised as much as motherhood. The idea that women are solely responsible for deciding whether or not to have babies leads on to the idea that they are also responsible for bringing the children up."
To what extent do you agree or disagree?
You should write at least 250 words.
You should use your own ideas, knowledge and experience and support your arguments with examples and relevant evidence.


My essay is below:

Parents have the primary responsibility of taking care of their children. However, there seems to be contention over whose role is more important - whether of father or of mother. Many argue that since a pregnant lady brings a new-born into this world and single-handedly decides whether to have a baby or not, so she has the onus of upbringing of the kid. Nevertheless, others hold the view that the role of fathers are equally important. Therefore analysis needs to be done to reach to a conclusive decision on this matter.

Firstly, a mother shares a major part in the growth of a small child at home. However, the finanical obligations of the family are met by the father. An embodiment of this model are the middle-class houses of India, in particular. Not only the school expenses of the child, but the other household costs including the wife's needs are taken care by the husband. Thus, fathers are in no way having lesser responsible than mothers.

Secondly, as far as attachment towards child is concerned, mothers are said to love their children more than fathers. Rather, on an impartial basis, both of them love their child equally. Even though, fathers take a more disciplinary strict role in the house, but the intention behind it is to make a child become a more well-behaved youth in future. Consequently it is evident that fatherhood is equally important to motherhood.

To conclude, giving birth as a precursor to a mother alone getting all the decision making powers of a child, does not stand. So in my opinion, the importance of fatherhood should be in no way less than of motherhood. Both father and mother share equal responsibility to help their child to become a diligent citizen of the country.

---

Please provide feedback for the above essay and let me know the areas in which I should improve. Thanks.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Saphire47 said:


> Yes even me to on 2aug,,,


me 2 
wish u all the best


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A practice attempt from me for the writing task 2.
> 
> ...


Band 9...cheers.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Leo1986 said:


> me 2
> wish u all the best


Me too!!!
India, GT


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Requesting to please share areas of improvement and bugs in the below eassy of mine.

*Question : 
Today more people are travelling than every before.
Why is this the case?
What are the benefits of travelling for the traveller?*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Globally, the travel industry has grown leaps and bounds. Statistics shows that more than 20 million people travel across the world yearly. There are several reasons and benefits because of this trend which will be analyzed below.

Firstly, there might be a number of reasons behind travel. Couple of important reasons are work related and for leisure. In a globalized business environment, companies mark their foot-prints across various countries in the world. Due to which, their employees must travel among various business units set-up in different regions to streamline business operations, to increase coordination and to facilitate business operations. Furthermore, due to increased salary levels and surplus income among the growing middle-class in countries like India the number of people making leisure trips have sky rocketed. Thus, these two reasons could be the main factors behind the upward trend of people travelling.

Additionally, these travels do bring in some benefits to the traveler. For example, when an employee of a company travels for work related assignment within the organization, it gives him or her global exposure. Few most widely agreed areas of improvement among business travelers are increased level of communication and presentation skills. Likewise, there are advantages for leisure travelers too. Tourist get to know more about the culture and tradition of their destination country. This enables them in identifying and following the best practices among various cultures and traditions. Thus, it is obvious that there are numerous benefits to the traveler.

In conclusion, the trend of people travelling is predicted to go on the rise in the coming years. Due to the reasons and benefits analyzed above.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

i was thinking to put some proper effort in this week for my IELTS test, which is in a week's time, but today I heard that a new work assignment needs to be completed by this week's end, which would involve good amount of effort from my side, so seems like in this week, my IELTS preparation is going to be screwed up now.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> i was thinking to put some proper effort in this week for my IELTS test, which is in a week's time, but today I heard that a new work assignment needs to be completed by this week's end, which would involve good amount of effort from my side, so seems like in this week, my IELTS preparation is going to be screwed up now.


Hi,

You know what, I am suffering from viral fever and severe cold from the last 1 week. I was totally out of touch in these days, still not recovered fully yet. Today I tried to practise en essay but soon gave up. I am mentally and physically weak. Speaking test is on coming Thursday, I don't know what would happen.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> Hi,
> 
> You know what, I am suffering from viral fever and severe cold from the last 1 week. I was totally out of touch in these days, still not recovered fully yet. Today I tried to practise en essay but soon gave up. I am mentally and physically weak. Speaking test is on coming Thursday, I don't know what would happen.


Oh! Sorry to hear that. Take care of your health. May you be well soon. Don't worry everything will be alright.

For me, this week is going to be tight, as I came to know today that a new work assignment needs to be done by this week's Friday. So the whole week is almost gone. Seems like based on the practice tests I did in last 2 weeks, I will have to give the test. Let me see how badly can I perform at my IELTS test overall score 5, 4, 3, 2 or even 1.  I will try to practice in whatever very little time, if there is any, I get in this week, though I don't think this may change anything on the result side much.

On a different note, the test is about English language, so I think even if we are not able to practice in the last week, it should not make much difference. We have got a general idea of the test through practice tests, so at least we can try to give the IELTS test anytime now. So lets be positive, relax and hopefully everything shall eventually turn out to be ok.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> Hi,
> 
> You know what, I am suffering from viral fever and severe cold from the last 1 week. I was totally out of touch in these days, still not recovered fully yet. Today I tried to practise en essay but soon gave up. I am mentally and physically weak. Speaking test is on coming Thursday, I don't know what would happen.


Don't loose hope.
Hang on...u will surely succeed.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Members,

Can you anyone suggest reliable online training for IELTS to meet band 7 criteria? I was able to achieve 6.5 in last 2 attempts, in which I prepared without any trainings.

Appreciate your recommendations & thanks for sharing your experience.

Regards
Raj


----------



## RobinCheung (Jul 27, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the last 2 weeks, I have been practicing for my IELTS test. Now I am getting bored from it. I know 2 weeks is not a long time for preparation, and that too, when I was getting only the evenings of work-days and weekends for preparation. Don't know why, but now it does not seem much interesting to me - in some tests, the score is ok and in other tests of the same category, the score turns out to be bad. Only one week is now left for my IELTS test and I am lacking motivation for it. May be because of the low scores in listening and reading I get, which certainly do not seem to be getting any near to the target 8. Writing seems totally out of scope, as it is no where in line with target.
> 
> ...


Me too!!!
I've made 6 attempts to IELTS for getting 7 in each band, which worth 10 points in the 189 visa.
However, you know what? I always can't get 7 in writing , the highest one was 6.5, even though I got 8.5 in listening, 9 in reading and 8 in speaking........
I heard that they might have some control on writing in China...
Now I have to go for 489visa...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Over the last two years, I can see that the exam topics are become harder and harder. If I have opted for IELTS two years back, I can easily score 7. 
IELTS is a scheme to earn money. Nothing else.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Over the last two years, I can see that the exam topics are become harder and harder. If I have opted for IELTS two years back, I can easily score 7.
> IELTS is a scheme to earn money. Nothing else.


How do you know about the last 2 years trend, which you mentioned above? How many times have you appeared for your test?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the last 2 weeks, I have been practicing for my IELTS test. Now I am getting bored from it. I know 2 weeks is not a long time for preparation, and that too, when I was getting only the evenings of work-days and weekends for preparation. Don't know why, but now it does not seem much interesting to me - in some tests, the score is ok and in other tests of the same category, the score turns out to be bad. Only one week is now left for my IELTS test and I am lacking motivation for it. May be because of the low scores in listening and reading I get, which certainly do not seem to be getting any near to the target 8. Writing seems totally out of scope, as it is no where in line with target.
> 
> ...


I appeared for IELTS recently and scored L-8 R-8.5 S-8 W-7.5. Did not do a very rigorous preparation, prepared for about a month before the test date. There a number of videos available online which you can use for Speaking. For writing make sure to read through what the examiner looks for, it's more important to follow the format than the content itself. Keep aisehi 1hr daily for about a month, you will definitely succeed.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

RobinCheung said:


> Me too!!!
> I've made 6 attempts to IELTS for getting 7 in each band, which worth 10 points in the 189 visa.
> However, you know what? I always can't get 7 in writing , the highest one was 6.5, even though I got 8.5 in listening, 9 in reading and 8 in speaking........
> I heard that they might have some control on writing in China...
> Now I have to go for 489visa...


I will be giving IELTS test for the first time on 2 Aug. Not much preparation though, as I came to know about this 189 visa for australia nearly 1.5 months back in June third week and so in last week of June applied for IELTS test on 2 Aug. So preparation just started one month back for this test and this week, which is last week, much work has come in office to be delivered by this week's Friday. So this week is screwed up. I guess in this week, I will just sit in the exam to get a score result in each section, so that I can get an idea of how much practice I need, in order to get my target score of 8 in each section in the next test.


----------



## RobinCheung (Jul 27, 2014)

RobinCheung said:


> Me too!!!
> I've made 6 attempts to IELTS for getting 7 in each band, which worth 10 points in the 189 visa.
> However, you know what? I always can't get 7 in writing , the highest one was 6.5, even though I got 8.5 in listening, 9 in reading and 8 in speaking........
> I heard that they might have some control on writing in China...
> Now I have to go for 489visa...


that would be a great job..
Good luck man^_^


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

To all those who are appearing for their IELTS test in this week, I wish all of you all the best. May all of you achieve your targeted score in each section and also your overall target score.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To all those who are appearing for their IELTS test in this week, I wish all of you all the best. May all of you achieve your targeted score in each section and also your overall target score.


Thanks mise.
Last two years' writing topics are available on internet. Surf and find it. Essays are so simple that even a 7 standard child can also score at least 7 band.


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Can you anyone suggest reliable online training for IELTS to meet band 7 criteria? I was able to achieve 6.5 in last 2 attempts, in which I prepared without any trainings.
> 
> ...


Try scottsenglish.com mate. It helped me to get band 7 in writing.
https://www.scottsenglish.com/ielts/


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To all those who are appearing for their IELTS test in this week, I wish all of you all the best. May all of you achieve your targeted score in each section and also your overall target score.


Thanks misecmisc, I wish the same.

Lets hope we will achieve our desired scores in 1st attempt and IELTS would not become a burden on us.


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the last 2 weeks, I have been practicing for my IELTS test. Now I am getting bored from it. I know 2 weeks is not a long time for preparation, and that too, when I was getting only the evenings of work-days and weekends for preparation. Don't know why, but now it does not seem much interesting to me - in some tests, the score is ok and in other tests of the same category, the score turns out to be bad. Only one week is now left for my IELTS test and I am lacking motivation for it. May be because of the low scores in listening and reading I get, which certainly do not seem to be getting any near to the target 8. Writing seems totally out of scope, as it is no where in line with target.
> 
> ...


 Hey,

Preparing for IELTS exam can be boring at times but the more you will practise, higher the chance of you scoring the marks you are after.

I remember when I first gave this test back in 2004, I was little nervous but it all went ok because I never gave up the hope 

In an event you are unable to score the required marks, try again and do not give up the plan to Australia just because u didn't score in the first attempt. This is a very small challenge compared to the ones that life will throw at you once you move to Australia and you'll have to handle them yourself. 

Have faith in yourself mate. All the best


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> I will be giving IELTS test for the first time on 2 Aug. Not much preparation though, as I came to know about this 189 visa for australia nearly 1.5 months back in June third week and so in last week of June applied for IELTS test on 2 Aug. So preparation just started one month back for this test and this week, which is last week, much work has come in office to be delivered by this week's Friday. So this week is screwed up. I guess in this week, I will just sit in the exam to get a score result in each section, so that I can get an idea of how much practice I need, in order to get my target score of 8 in each section in the next test.


Hi,

You can refer to the following sites for help and last minute preparation.

DC ielts.com
IELTS Blog .com

IELTS blog also has a writing evaluation service, and their feedback is pretty good. They charge 20 USD for 4 tasks, can be a mix of Task 1 or 2. 

Their feedback helped me to improve my writing score from 6.5 to 8, well worth the 20 USD that I spent.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

bonnyboy said:


> Likewise!! I am into IT support and had very little or no time to prepare. I had opted to use an online IELTS services to get the required score and I'd highly recommend it to you. Meticulous planning and burning desire to win would certainly help you to tackle IELTS. Good luck. Let me know if you need any further information.


Can you please help me with the write links for practicing IELTS online ?


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

MikeBH said:


> Can you please help me with the write links for practicing IELTS online ?


Try scottsenglish.com. It really works!! 

https://www.scottsenglish.com/ielts/


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

bonnyboy said:


> Try scottsenglish.com. It really works!!
> 
> https://www.scottsenglish.com/ielts/


Thanks bonnyboy. I appreciate a lot !


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

MikeBH said:


> Thanks bonnyboy. I appreciate a lot !


Good luck mate.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I was practicing for writing task 2. 

The topic is: Write about the following topic:
It is generally believed that some people are born with certain talents, for instance for sport or music, and others are not. However, it is sometimes claimed that any child can be taught to become a good sports person or musician.
Discuss both these views and give your own opinion.
Give reasons for your answers and include any relevant examples from your own language or experience.

My essay is below:

Many people hold the view that talent comes from birth, however others believe it can be developed in any individual. Since this is an intricate issue to decide which idea is more accurate, both sides of the fence needs to be analyzed to come to a reasoned conclusion.

It is a generally accepted norm that many sports persons and musicians got their talents with their birth. For instance, success of Lata Mangeshkar in singing, in particular, is accredited to her melodious voice with which she was born. Similary, if a child is able to position himself well, when trying to hit a ball by a bat, indicates that he can be groomed into a world-class batsman. Consequently, having such abilites as gifts on birth definitely gives a person an edge over others.

Nevertheless, just having talent, without grooming it in proper guidance, does not help an individual to come at top in his field. Many children, who just lack a mentor to guide them, do not know how to improve on their skills. Eventually, they leave their field in frustration, when they do not achieve success.

It is also commonly believed that practice makes a man perfect. For instance, Sachin Tendulkar reached the apex in cricket, due to his persistent practice. Along with practice, a focussed approach is needed when an individual becomes one-pointed to achieve his goal. In addition, importance of having a coach, who can give proper directions to his mentee, cannot be said much. Any individual, whether he has got the talent needed for his field at his birth or not, can be groomed into a top performer, provided that he is interested and has unwavered determination to achieve his goal, with constant effort and proper guidance.

To conclude, in my opinion, whether a person was born with or without talent, is not of utmost importance. Rather, any individual can be groomed into a great sports person or a top class musician, provided that his skill is enhanced with his continuous effort, dedication, determination, patience and proper guidance and support.


--

Please provide your feedback and also how much can I score on the above essay. Also please let me know in which areas should I improve my writing for task 2. It is slightly quickly needed, as my test is on 2nd Aug. So your quick feedback shall help me. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

I have just completed speaking test. Topic was: a positive experience...


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have just completed speaking test. Topic was: a positive experience...


How was your test?

Even I had my speaking test in the morning. Mine was just okay.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

eral said:


> How was your test?
> 
> Even I had my speaking test in the morning. Mine was just okay.


Could you please share with us the glimpse of the speaking questions asked ? The one you could remember!


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Could you please share with us the glimpse of the speaking questions asked ? The one you could remember!


I remember the que-card question, it was something like "what was the best advice you have ever received, who gave you and when?"


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

eral said:


> I remember the que-card question, it was something like "what was the best advice you have ever received, who gave you and when?"


Wow! Quite good! Thanks


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> I know 2 weeks is not a long time for preparation, and that too, when I was getting only the evenings of work-days and weekends for preparation.


2 weeks is a lot for IELTS for a guy who writes English like you... I prepared for about 20 hours in a week before the exam and NEVER practiced a single essay for Writing. And my scores were 8.5,8.5,8,8.5

All I did was practice tests from the free book and read some blogs for tips. It is a very simple exam and if you are confident, you will easily clear 7s. Getting 8+ will mean you need to bring your A game though.

I'm saying this purely based on your writing skills visible on this thread.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

What did you win?


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

fullerms said:


> What did you win?


A trophy (jpg form)


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> 2 weeks is a lot for IELTS for a guy who writes English like you... I prepared for about 20 hours in a week before the exam and NEVER practiced a single essay for Writing. And my scores were 8.5,8.5,8,8.5
> 
> All I did was practice tests from the free book and read some blogs for tips. It is a very simple exam and if you are confident, you will easily clear 7s. Getting 8+ will mean you need to bring your A game though.
> 
> I'm saying this purely based on your writing skills visible on this thread.


Hi IndigoKKing!

I am really impressed with your score. I think you must be a genius ! I would need your recommendation on my case. What should I do to improve my reading skills ? I am quite a slow ready! It does affect my listening performance.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> I think you must be a genius !


2 posts above there a guy called fullerms with 9,9,8,8.5

You should ask him first! 

Anyway, for just IELTS, you need to do a lot of practice tests. That's because the test requires a specific skill in reading and comprehension, which goes beyond general reading skills. For listening, if you have enough time, watching a lot of English movies from various countries will familiarise you with the accents and also increase your listening speed. But that's a long term solution. I don't know when your test is scheduled.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> 2 posts above there a guy called fullerms with 9,9,8,8.5
> 
> You should ask him first!
> 
> Anyway, for just IELTS, you need to do a lot of practice tests. That's because the test requires a specific skill in reading and comprehension, which goes beyond general reading skills. For listening, if you have enough time, watching a lot of English movies from various countries will familiarise you with the accents and also increase your listening speed. But that's a long term solution. I don't know when your test is scheduled.


My test is scheduled for 16th August.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> How was your test?
> 
> Even I had my speaking test in the morning. Mine was just okay.


Eral, it was not satisfying at least for me. They should either create friendly atmosphere or should provide more time for speaking. My answers were not structured well. All the answers were not even completed... Examiner has cut me many times.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> My test is scheduled for 16th August.


Ok. Enough time in my opinion.

Please target to finish at least 6 practice tests before 14th of August. If you do that, you will be in familiar territory by the time you get to the test. Also, watch 7-10 movies in the next 2 weeks if you can get the time. It really helps! And be confident when you go to the test. My experience with the IELTS examiners (including the speaking test) has been very good. They are all generally nice and friendly folks who want to help you.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> Ok. Enough time in my opinion.
> 
> Please target to finish at least 6 practice tests before 14th of August. If you do that, you will be in familiar territory by the time you get to the test. Also, watch 7-10 movies in the next 2 weeks if you can get the time. It really helps! And be confident when you go to the test. My experience with the IELTS examiners (including the speaking test) has been very good. They are all generally nice and friendly folks who want to help you.


Superb! I appreciate your opinion. I will surely see the possibility of covering up to 10 practice tests prior to the test date.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> 2 weeks is a lot for IELTS for a guy who writes English like you... I prepared for about 20 hours in a week before the exam and NEVER practiced a single essay for Writing. And my scores were 8.5,8.5,8,8.5
> 
> All I did was practice tests from the free book and read some blogs for tips. It is a very simple exam and if you are confident, you will easily clear 7s. Getting 8+ will mean you need to bring your A game though.
> 
> I'm saying this purely based on your writing skills visible on this thread.


Oh My God! You seem to have overestimated me by a huge degree. Anyways, I like it, but I am afraid that I may not become over-confident due to it.

Actually I thank my parents, who helped me in my schooling, as from LKG i.e. from beginning I have studied in an English-medium school. Moreover, for my consulting work, I have been to onsite countries in Europe, so frankly speaking I can say that at least, I can read, write and understand English language.

But when it comes to IELTS, it is a totally different ball game as it seems to me. More so because of my daunting target of 8 in each section. The situation is aggravated since I can only practice in the evening during work-days and in weekends. In addition, in this week, a new assignment needs to be completed, which furthers reduces time for practice.

My all tests are on 2 Aug, so I guess within total of 3 hours I will be done with my IELTS test in this week. Based on the score which I will get, I will try to access how much more effort is needed and accordingly will plan to give next IELTS test.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, I am happy that I started this thread by seeing how many people are getting help and how many people are helping them. May this world be also in practicality become so co-operative and nice, then there would not be any situations of Gaza, Syria, Libya arising at the first place. Then we would not need to aspire for any heaven, as the earth will be a heaven in itself. May all beings be peaceful and happy.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> My all tests are on 2Aug, so I guess within total of 3 hours I will be done with my IELTS test in this week. Based on the score which I will get, I will try to access how much more effort is needed and accordingly will plan to give next IELTS test.


I think you'll understand a cricket analogy 

You are mentally getting out in the pavilion even before you stepped out to the crease. And then you are thinking, I'll cover up for it in the second innings!

There is no second innings. This is the world cup final! There is no need for another attempt if you give it all in the first. And I'm not trying to boost your ego just like that. IELTS is really a simple exam if you keep your wits about and listen carefully to the recording. The fact that you are writing two paragraphs with good punctuation is good enough to get in to 7s.

If you manage to drink a Red Bull before the exam, you might even end up with 8. :bounce:


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> Anyway, for just IELTS, you need to do a lot of practice tests. That's because the test requires a specific skill in reading and comprehension, which goes beyond general reading skills. For listening, if you have enough time, watching a lot of English movies from various countries will familiarise you with the accents and also increase your listening speed. But that's a long term solution. I don't know when your test is scheduled.


I concur. Nothing beats practice and more practice. My first attempt was not so good, I got a 6.5 in writing and I needed 8 in each band.

I subscribed to ieltsblog evaluation service and practiced like mad for two weeks until my next attempt. I used to write two tasks every day after work and upto six on the weekend. 

Listening and reading takes a lot of concentration and the ability to "read between the lines"

The result was well worth the effort.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

fullerms said:


> I concur. Nothing beats practice and more practice. My first attempt was not so good, I got a 6.5 in writing and I needed 8 in each band.
> 
> I subscribed to ieltsblog evaluation service and practiced like mad for two weeks until my next attempt. I used to write two tasks every day after work and upto six on the weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi Fullerms !

I must confess that your results are quite impressive and seems impossible for none English speaker to bag. How many tests practices were you able to accomplish within the 2 weeks time frame you had before your test date ?


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

MikeBH said:


> Hi Fullerms !
> 
> How many tests practices were you able to accomplish within the 2 weeks time frame you had before your test date ?


The answer is in my previous post. Exercise your reading skills bro 

This is what I am talking about when it comes to the reading and listening modules guys. The answers are not always obvious.


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys,
Anyone from bombay who is planning to take IELTS in Sept. This will be my 4th attempt and it is very frustrating studying alone. Probably, joint study could help keep ourselves motivated.
(I am taking IDP IELTS on 6th Sept)

Thanks
Zubin


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*All the best* to folks who are attempting to clear IELTS on Aug 2nd 

Hopefully, the results will be out on-time


----------



## padmaraj.s (Jul 17, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> Even I am in the same boat.I attempted twice.
> 1st- L-7, R-6, W-6.5, S- 5.5
> 2nd- L-7, R-6, W-6, S- 6
> 
> Unable to get time as I am working in an IT company having 2 kids at home.Getting irritated a lot. Many times I loose temper at office and unable to keep concentrated on my work.




It`s easy to lose hope and give it away... I wrote IELTS 8 times and each time I lost either of any.. On the 9th exam, I got IELTS..... 
I suggest you should go to an IELTS coaching center.. I understand having 2 kids is really hard but if u have a will then...................


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Although I'm not an expert on IELTS and not a native speaker of English either. I guess it was my good luck to get through it in very first attempt. I took an IELTS class in Bangalore and the trainer was awesome. 

Few of his tips and my good luck got me through. So I would like to share what worked for me and should work for others too : 

1) Reading : Out of 3 sections, Always start with last section first moving reverse to second and than first. I don't remember the logic behind it, it was emphasized by my trainer all the time. Somehow, it worked too, I used to get better marks during practise test this way. But if I start with first passage first, the score would come down.

When you are done with writing, verify your answer sheet again.... I found errors in 5-6 question in spelling and bad handwriting. If I have not done it, I would have lost those marks.

2) Don't tire yourself too much in Reading and Speaking so much. In a study, it was found that people would get tired by the time they reach writing section. When exhausted, person tends to finish 250 and 150 words without using his 100% caliber. How to do that? In listening, be a active listener where you need to fill in exact details like time/currency/name etc. But in later passage, just zoom out and be a passive listener. This won't exhaust you and you will be able to choose correct option of answer.

3) Writing: Give 5-10 minutes before writing. Start with essay first always. Letter does not carry much weight age but don't ignore it also. 
Write down as many adjectives/synonym related to your essay before you start writing it. it's easy to bring 10-15 words in mind that time which you can easily insert in your final passage. Always plan and make a layout of all your paragraphs how you gonna write your essay so that you don't lose the track. It's written by hand, so once mistake done, not sufficient time to erase and write again. 

Also I see many people practicing reading and listening only as it's interesting but give least time to speaking/writing which needs most attention. that happen to me and i did not score much like reading/listening. 

Since, writing and speaking can't be judged on own, so have someone to assess you. I found 2-3 skype partners to practice speaking daily, it was fun and morale booster at the same time. 

All that I wrote above does not have very good comprehension and lack lexical resource with obvious grammar mistakes but I hope anyone reading it would get my point 

I wish all the very best to everyone attempting IELTS.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Todays topics GT India:
T1 - write letter to principal. How u lost your certificate. Why it is necessary and tell him what is need to be done.

T2 - dangerous sports to be banned or not?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi there,

Could you share the trainer's details (Bangalore?) please.

It will be helpful.

Regards,
Raj



delhi_ankur said:


> Although I'm not an expert on IELTS and not a native speaker of English either. I guess it was my good luck to get through it in very first attempt. I took an IELTS class in Bangalore and the trainer was awesome.
> 
> Few of his tips and my good luck got me through. So I would like to share what worked for me and should work for others too :
> 
> ...


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

I had my IELTS test today (2nd Aug) through IDP. When will the result be out?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I suppose the results will be declared in 13-14 days. But going by the trend on previous test results announcement, do expect few days of delay.

Have you completed you speaking section, if yes, may I know the topic please and how was speaking module?



eral said:


> I had my IELTS test today (2nd Aug) through IDP. When will the result be out?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> I had my IELTS test today (2nd Aug) through IDP. When will the result be out?


Today I heard at my test center that today's test result will come on 15 Aug.

India got independence on 15 Aug. But whether will we get independence from IELTS or not - this thing coming 15th Aug will tell.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There, 

You gave your test in BC or IDP Bangalore.

How do feel about it.

Also would like to know, if your speaking module completed please?



misecmisc said:


> Today I heard at my test center that today's test result will come on 15 Aug.
> 
> India got independence on 15 Aug. But whether will we get independence from IELTS or not - this thing coming 15th Aug will tell.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you share the trainer's details (Bangalore?) please.
> 
> ...


well... by the time i completed my course at HURRAY(kormangala), he quit the organization and someone replaced him.

But whatever he told us, he has put it in his blog below. Pretty straightforward.

However, it seems he is not writing any more blogs now. 


IELTS; Is it only about your English?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks mate for sharing the details.



delhi_ankur said:


> well... by the time i completed my course at HURRAY(kormangala), he quit the organization and someone replaced him.
> 
> But whatever he told us, he has put it in his blog below. Pretty straightforward.
> 
> ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone who appeared GT in India/pak/SL/middle east?
I want to cross check reading answers. Specifically 1 to 6. TFNG...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone who appeared GT in India/pak/SL/middle east?
> I want to cross check reading answers. Specifically 1 to 6. TFNG...


Want to check reading TFNG i.e. 1 to 6.
GT India.
1 F
2 F
3 NG
4 T
5 T
6 T

Are these matching with anyone?


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Todays topics GT India:
> T1 - write letter to principal. How u lost your certificate. Why it is necessary and tell him what is need to be done.
> 
> T2 - dangerous sports to be banned or not?


Same as here in UAE !!!
When exactly was ur exam ? Mine was @ 5 gmt ... Went out @ 9 Gmt


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Want to check reading TFNG i.e. 1 to 6.
> GT India.
> 1 F
> 2 F
> ...


6. NG , organasations is something else , club is business , i think not given is more accurate


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Want to check reading TFNG i.e. 1 to 6.
> GT India.
> 1 F
> 2 F
> ...


Whats the answer for final Q in production questions ?? , after the proudaction stage they talked about sound but i couldnt get what i should write !


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Today I heard at my test center that today's test result will come on 15 Aug.
> 
> India got independence on 15 Aug. But whether will we get independence from IELTS or not - this thing coming 15th Aug will tell.


How did it go? You may get it on 15th or 18th since 15th may be a holiday


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Leo1986 said:


> Whats the answer for final Q in production questions ?? , after the proudaction stage they talked about sound but i couldnt get what i should write !


Editing


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> How did it go? You may get it on 15th or 18th since 15th may be a holiday


Results will be available on BC site or IDP site at 5PM Australian Eastern Standard Time means 7AM GMT on 13th day after LRW exam date. This is common all over India.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Leo1986 said:


> 6. NG , organasations is something else , club is business , i think not given is more accurate


You may be right. But my argument is - it was mentioned that you can have TF number for clubs. So tax paying is compulsory for clubs. Relationship established. So I have marked it T.

I need to have 34 correct in Reading to have 7 band. I am afraid now. Coz I know at least 5-6 were wrong in answers between 31-40.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Editing


I think it was "Video Editor"


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> I think it was "Video Editor"


I have written "editor" only.

Which is correct? Can be known on 15 August only.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

This thread turns out to be a brilliant one. Thanks and congratulations, especially, to misecmisc, tirik.ijrat, nicemathan, saqibaliali. :clap2:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> This thread turns out to be a brilliant one. Thanks and congratulations, especially, to misecmisc, tirik.ijrat, nicemathan, saqibaliali. :clap2:


Thanks eral.
I need 7 in all. But I think I have ruined reading. 
Last time, I was frustrated for listening but I got 8.5 in listening then. 
IDP or BC must declare right answers after exam. Especially for listening and reading. 
Any idea??? Any website where answers are posted by exam takers?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> How do feel about it.
> Also would like to know, if your speaking module completed please?


I feel relieved that the test is over. Honestly, I do not want to sit again for this test. But only result will tell if my this wish will be granted or will I need to sit again for this test.

My all 4 tests were on 2 Aug within nearly 4 hours of total time. Oh what a relief even though temporarily! op2:


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks eral.
> I need 7 in all. But I think I have ruined reading.
> Last time, I was frustrated for listening but I got 8.5 in listening then.
> IDP or BC must declare right answers after exam. Especially for listening and reading.
> Any idea??? Any website where answers are posted by exam takers?


Even I spent/wasted a lot of time in the last passage, it was too confusing for me and I had to go through it every now and then for each question which took hell lot of time.

Yes, IDP or BC should declare the correct answers after the exam. So that we can analyze our mistakes. Though, it was my first attempt but what I found is IDP is such an unorganized organization. No value for our hard-earned 10,000 bucks. The whole scenario was too irritating. I got so much exhausted and tired well before sitting in the exam, and same goes for 80% of the candidates who appeared yesterday. There were no seats in the waiting area only 20% people got chairs to sit. Pathetic IDP!!!


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> How did it go?


I will say ok. Neither too good, nor too bad. Just hoping for the best :fingerscrossed: - let me see how close I get to my target score and based on the result, I will plan to give my next test for IELTS.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> This thread turns out to be a brilliant one. Thanks and congratulations, especially, to misecmisc, tirik.ijrat, nicemathan, saqibaliali. :clap2:


Yeah, I am also in love with this thread now. Not because I started it, but because in this tread, I got the first like for my post on this forum and till now, this thread has given me 6 likes in total :whoo: Just kidding. 

The reason I like this thread, which I have already said in my above post, is that it is nice to see so many people helping so many other people in this thread.

A big hug to all of you. I love you all. :hug:


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Yeah, I am also in love with this thread now. Not because I started it, but because in this tread, I got the first like for my post on this forum and till now, this thread has given me 6 likes in total :whoo: Just kidding.
> 
> The reason I like this thread, which I have already said in my above post, is that it is nice to see so many people helping so many other people in this thread.
> 
> A big hug to all of you. I love you all. :hug:


The best thing, according to me, in this thread is that all of us are almost at the very initial stage of the process i.e. IELTS, in particular, which helps us to share our views and experiences in a pretty good manner.

Thanks to all my buddies here!!! :yo:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> Even I spent/wasted a lot of time in the last passage, it was too confusing for me and I had to go through it every now and then for each question which took hell lot of time.
> 
> Yes, IDP or BC should declare the correct answers after the exam. So that we can analyze our mistakes. Though, it was my first attempt but what I found is IDP is such an unorganized organization. No value for our hard-earned 10,000 bucks. The whole scenario was too irritating. I got so much exhausted and tired well before sitting in the exam, and same goes for 80% of the candidates who appeared yesterday. There were no seats in the waiting area only 20% people got chairs to sit. Pathetic IDP!!!


So was this your first attempt at IELTS or your first attempt from IDP?

My experience with IDP was also not great. It was just ok. I have heard from my other friend that BC is more professional than IDP in conducting IELTS test. But since I attempted IELTS test for the first time on 2nd Aug, so I cannot comment on this statement.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

saqibaliali said:


> I written "video team"


i wrote editing team


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

i need 7 in all , but i wont feel sad if i get 6 in all , i ll proceed with engineers Australia and do it again to obtain the 7 , we will C


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> I think it was "Video Editor"


I got confused for this one, as the whole script ended and I thought I did not heard the proper answer for this particular question, but in the end i just guessed and wrote Editor, if I remember correctly. My memory is too bad as you can see now I cannot remember correctly what I wrote yesterday.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> i need 7 in all , but i wont feel sad if i get 6 in all , i ll proceed with engineers Australia and do it again to obtain the 7 , we will C


So if I understand correctly getting 7 in all is not a must condition for you to process your visa for Australia, as you can get your visa processed with 6 in all and your total point requirement is satisfied with 6 score in IELTS test - is it correct? If it is, then it is good for you.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> So was this your first attempt at IELTS or your first attempt from IDP?
> 
> My experience with IDP was also not great. It was just ok. I have heard from my other friend that BC is more professional than IDP in conducting IELTS test. But since I attempted IELTS test for the first time on 2nd Aug, so I cannot comment on this statement.


It was my first attempt for both IELTS and IDP. What was your exam location?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> So if I understand correctly getting 7 in all is not a must condition for you to process your visa for Australia, as you can get your visa processed with 6 in all and your total point requirement is satisfied with 6 score in IELTS test - is it correct? If it is, then it is good for you.


No you did not understand my friend. You are lucky that your assessment authority is ACS. Because for the skills assessment by Engineers Australia (EA), one must have an IELTS score of atleast 6 in each module then only he/she will be eligible for the assessment. "Leo1986" is talking about the same thing I reckon, as I am also in the same boat.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Videotape Editor



eral said:


> I think it was "Video Editor"


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> You are lucky that your assessment authority is ACS. Because for the skills assessment by Engineers Australia (EA), one must have an IELTS score of atleast 6 in each module then only he/she will be eligible for the assessment. "Leo1986" is talking about the same thing I reckon, as I am also in the same boat.


Well, I think I am not so lucky. You do not know what is my current situation. I told about my current situation in another thread, so copy-pasting my post here, so that you can know what I am going through currently. My current situation is below:

I am playing a huge gamble for the first time in my life. I have been working in software industry for the last 9 years nearly in India. This time I got an offer and immediately I resigned my current company, because I just wanted to move out of my current company as there was no significant salary increment for me over the last 2 years. After that, since I had not accepted the offer, I asked for restructuring of the offer package, and finally it was put on hold. I have not withdrawn my resignation till now in my current company as still 1 month is left in notice period. So literally I have no job after 1 month - though there is a possibility that even in my last week in my current company, if I wish, then I can revoke my resignation, but still the final approval will be done by the manager. But this time, I am trying to play a blinder in a poker game, which I have not done till now in my life. I am thinking of not to take my resignation back. I would try in this 1 month to see if I get a good job offer anywhere. If nothing happens in this 1 month, then at the worst case, I would sit for nearly 1 month at home to search for a job. Still if nothing will happen, then after that I would try to get some contract job, as I think they are almost always available.

In the meanwhile, just one month back, one of my friend told me about 189 and 190 visa thing for Australia. Then he told me about ACS and IELTS. So I immediately applied for IELTS test for Aug2 and gave the test on Aug2. So let me see what future has in store for me. I believe in Nature or God or by whatever name you call it and I also believe that any time, we get what we most need at that stage, though we may not realize this thing then. So let me see what life has in store for me in future.

Moreover, I also have to wait for IELTS test score, before I submit my documents to ACS, because of point calculation and me leaving my current company within 1 month.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Well, I think I am not so lucky. You do not know what is my current situation. I told about my current situation in another thread, so copy-pasting my post here, so that you can know what I am going through currently. My current situation is below:
> 
> I am playing a huge gamble for the first time in my life. I have been working in software industry for the last 9 years nearly in India. This time I got an offer and immediately I resigned my current company, because I just wanted to move out of my current company as there was no significant salary increment for me over the last 2 years. After that, since I had not accepted the offer, I asked for restructuring of the offer package, and finally it was put on hold. I have not withdrawn my resignation till now in my current company as still 1 month is left in notice period. So literally I have no job after 1 month - though there is a possibility that even in my last week in my current company, if I wish, then I can revoke my resignation, but still the final approval will be done by the manager. But this time, I am trying to play a blinder in a poker game, which I have not done till now in my life. I am thinking of not to take my resignation back. I would try in this 1 month to see if I get a good job offer anywhere. If nothing happens in this 1 month, then at the worst case, I would sit for nearly 1 month at home to search for a job. Still if nothing will happen, then after that I would try to get some contract job, as I think they are almost always available.
> 
> ...



I am really impressed with your approach. Even I am also a firm believer of laws of nature. I wanted to start the immigration process last year only, but didn't have the balls to go ahead and ruin my career, stable life and a regular income. But everytime I go out, I feel so frustrated and irritated when I face some of the well known issues like infrastructure, curruption, woman security and civic sense of our own people. I tried many cities in India to live a good, healthy and hygienic life, but could not find one. I beleive it's only one life and everyone has a right to live a good and peaceful life, no matter what's the name of that piece of land. So, it was now or never sort of a situation for me and now I am ready to face all new challenges and new paths for my upcoming life.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Hi All 

Sorry to jump on another subject, but any one has given 2nd August GT test in India ?

I was bit curious to know the Reading part answers - can any one of you contribute if you have attempted this ?

Reading -

First Passage -

1) False - it was saying multiple id's can be made in fife time.
2) False - by birth automatically id can be generated
3) NG - Bank was not mentioned instead Loan organisations were.
4) True - Do not reckon 
5) True - Do not reckon 
6) True - ID can be taken for Club

Can any one confirm for 3rd Passage ?

15) Shift Workers ? 
Below can be in any order as I do not reckon the exact order
right
Busy periods 
7 days 
sick leave

4th Passage ?


Below can be in any order as I do not reckon the exact order

Tip - Tronc , Distribution , do not reckon question if any one knows please post.

Tax - Declaration, compulsary,Fine

5th Passage

Some 4 names were give and we need to find who matches what statement.

- Some one told in his dream to visit there - Ans - Some name starting from 'M"
- Some one visited the island first - Ans - Some leader name was given
- Some one can have big leaps in one jump - ans - the name starting from 'N'
- Some one loves to leave gifts - Not sure whats the answer but any one can confirm ?
-

I do not remember the names but i am sure I am correct in these except one answer. Do any one remember these questions ?

Some answers are below though what I remember

- The auther wife was not happy with the pictures as she was assuming the pictures will be big.
- What was defined in journey ? = The Canoes as such were potrayed accoriding to me
- Giant Chair - Auther was scared as he was paddling to get away to see some thing else and he also described some horrefic feelings.
- I dont remember other questions though

Fill in the blanks -

Decendent ?
Disk ?


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

eral said:


> But everytime I go out, I feel so frustrated and irritated when I face some of the well known issues like infrastructure, curruption, woman security and civic sense of our own people. I tried many cities in India to live a good, healthy and hygienic life, but could not find one. I beleive it's only one life and everyone has a right to live a good and peaceful life, no matter what's the name of that piece of land. .


Its off topic guys... Be nice and get your job done and move on..


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry to jump on another subject, but any one has given 2nd August GT test in India ?
> 
> ...


First of all hats off for your great memory. 

My first passage was absolutely same.
In 4th passage I remember. 1st answer was "emplyers pay through *credit card*" after that Tronc and whatever you have mentioned.
5th passage was so confusing, the names, titles etc and don't remember anything. But I guess, my most of the answers are resembling with yours.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> But everytime I go out, I feel so frustrated and irritated when I face some of the well known issues like infrastructure, curruption, woman security and civic sense of our own people. I tried many cities in India to live a good, healthy and hygienic life, but could not find one. I beleive it's only one life and everyone has a right to live a good and peaceful life, no matter what's the name of that piece of land. So, it was now or never sort of a situation for me and now I am ready to face all new challenges and new paths for my upcoming life.


Don't take me wrong, friend. No offense to you. I will say what I feel, which is based on my standard of living, which I will say is just middle-classed as I was born in a middle-class family and my current living style is also middle-classed.

I have lived in many cities of India and truely speaking, I did not find any issue in any city to live a good, healthy and hygienic life. Agreed in some areas of the city, waste is disposed without much care, but still it is not that unhygienic that we will not be able to survive. Agreed living in slums can be a totally different scenario, which I can only think of, as I have never experienced it myself. As far as crime is concerned, I guess it can happen to anyone at anytime, not because of the problem with the city, but due to other issues of over-population and people not getting proper education and so no good job to earn their lives - yet, the crime is usually limited to particular areas at particular times in some cities, so on a whole, we can say that the cities are generally safe to live. 

I have no issues living in India. The only reason I might want to move to Australia is to try to save more money and then finally come back to India at old age and just relax. Though I do not know what is going to happen in future with me and it may happen that I might not be able to get my visa processed due to not getting proper IELTS score, so I may not be able to go to Australia, but whatever shall happen, I believe it shall be okay as in the end, everything usually turns out to be okay.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> First of all hats off for your great memory.


Yup, I was also thinking to write something similar to above to yashdeepsingh. :clap2:


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Don't take me wrong, friend. No offense to you. I will say what I feel, which is based on my standard of living, which I will say is just middle-classed as I was born in a middle-class family and my current living style is also middle-classed.
> 
> I have lived in many cities of India and truely speaking, I did not find any issue in any city to live a good, healthy and hygienic life. Agreed in some areas of the city, waste is disposed without much care, but still it is not that unhygienic that we will not be able to survive. Agreed living in slums can be a totally different scenario, which I can only think of, as I have never experienced it myself. As far as crime is concerned, I guess it can happen to anyone at anytime, not because of the problem with the city, but due to other issues of over-population and people not getting proper education and so no good job to earn their lives - yet, the crime is usually limited to particular areas at particular times in some cities, so on a whole, we can say that the cities are generally safe to live.
> 
> I have no issues living in India. The only reason I might want to move to Australia is to try to save more money and then finally come back to India at old age and just relax. Though I do not know what is going to happen in future with me and it may happen that I might not be able to get my visa processed due to not getting proper IELTS score, so I may not be able to go to Australia, but whatever shall happen, I believe it shall be okay as in the end, everything usually turns out to be okay.


I do agree with few of the facts highlighted by you.

Lets get out of this topic and focus to chase our respective dreams. lane:


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys...
I am new to this forum and tryng for Australia immigeation through Acs. Gave my Ielts 3rd tyym yestrday as I want 7 in each module.pretty much nervous.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys...
> I am new to this forum and tryng for Australia immigeation through Acs. Gave my Ielts 3rd tyym yestrday as I want 7 in each module.pretty much nervous.


Hi,

Welcome to this beautiful family.

Here you can share your views and experiences (frustration too :frusty.

I really wish you would get your desired score this time around.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

eral said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to this beautiful family.
> 
> ...


Thanx mate..


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys...
> I am new to this forum and tryng for Australia immigeation through Acs. Gave my Ielts 3rd tyym yestrday as I want 7 in each module.pretty much nervous.


Hi, 
Welcome to the club. Don't be nervous, rather relax now as the test is already over. May you get your target score this time.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the club. Don't be nervous, rather relax now as the test is already over. May you get your target score this time.


Thanx friend. ..


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Ketan and yashdeep, thanks for accepting my recommendation to join here.
Welcome...stay in touch.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Yup, I was also thinking to write something similar to above to yashdeepsingh. :clap2:


Thanks Guys :thumb: after your contributions I am feeling much confident on Reading.

In Writing " Some People feel dangerous sports should be banned"

- I have agreed to the statement and have totally refurbished the opening paragraph without repeating the Task heading.

Then I have given Risks and dangerous facts with some examples also I have included the refutation Paragraph, and ended with the conclusion, all in 288 words, hope it make justice to the Task 2. 

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Ketan and yashdeep, thanks for accepting my recommendation to join here.
> Welcome...stay in touch.


Hey Tirik 

Cheers Matey !

Regds
Yash


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hey Tirik
> 
> Cheers Matey !
> 
> ...


Hi...
This site offers android app.
So its easy and convenient to attend more frequently.

@ketan,
Your speaking is pending to commence?
As per ur quote its on 7 August...

Thanks


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys...
> I am new to this forum and tryng for Australia immigeation through Acs. Gave my Ielts 3rd tyym yestrday as I want 7 in each module.pretty much nervous.


Hey Ketan

All the best, mine is on 8th. Do share your experience here please after the test. You feel always Nervous when some thing good happens, without fear we cant succeed :fencing:

Cheers


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hey Ketan
> 
> All the best, mine is on 8th. Do share your experience here please after the test. You feel always Nervous when some thing good happens, without fear we cant succeed :fencing:
> 
> Cheers


Yash and ketan, you both are lucky. I prayed for speaking exam after LRW but it won't happened.
U can prepare well due to available time.

From which city u are appearing?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> How did it go? You may get it on 15th or 18th since 15th may be a holiday


IDP/BC conducting tests on 2nd October, which a national holiday too. So, I suppose the result will be out on 15th Aug. :noidea:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> IDP/BC conducting tests on 2nd October, which a national holiday too. So, I suppose the result will be out on 15th Aug. :noidea:


15 August at 7am GMT.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 15 August at 7am GMT.


Where have you got this information from?


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Ketan and yashdeep, thanks for accepting my recommendation to join here.
> Welcome...stay in touch.


Thanks bro... thanks for your suggestion

Cheers


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Hi...
> This site offers android app.
> So its easy and convenient to attend more frequently.
> 
> ...


Yes my speaking iz pending its on 7th August


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> Where have you got this information from?


Its compulsory for test takers to inform about result declaration date, time and website. Haven't your test takers informed to entire attendees in the last after completing writing module?
If so, u can lodge complaint on IDP site.

And it's common info...the IELTS results are declared on 13th day at 7am GMT after LRW date all over middle east to india region.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ketanp89 said:


> Yes my speaking iz pending its on 7th August


Best of luck ketan and yash.
I wish I also have luck like u.

From where u both are appearing?
Asking because, in future I can opt that city to get benefit of such luxury.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Its compulsory for test takers to inform about result declaration date, time and website. Haven't your test takers informed to entire attendees in the last after completing writing module?
> If so, u can lodge complaint on IDP site.
> 
> And it's common info...the IELTS results are declared on 13th day at 7am GMT after LRW date all over middle east to india region.


I am afraid nobody told me about this information. That's why I say IDP is an unorganized organization.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Best of luck ketan and yash.
> I wish I also have luck like u.
> 
> From where u both are appearing?
> Asking because, in future I can opt that city to get benefit of such luxury.


Buddy... I dnt think this us luxury.... coz before this I had speaking test immediately on nxt day. 1st tym its after 4 days.


I am taking my exam from pune , Maharashtra


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Buddy... I dnt think this us luxury.... coz before this I had speaking test immediately on nxt day. 1st tym its after 4 days.


But still this is better than my case. I gave my first IELTS test on 2 Aug and I had all the 4 sections on the same day. First speaking, then LRW. For speaking, we were sitting in a narrow corridor without even a fan and I was sweating. Then half an hour later, suddenly somebody said me to go inside for speaking test. Then I sat before examiner and then took out my handkerchief and started to wipe my sweat from my face - I was exhausted before my speaking test started and after that all my 4 tests happened in sequence.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Mine hasnt happened any time on same date ! but its first time that its taking so much of time for speaking. 

Ketan - I am also in Pune, we must have been in Sun and Sand, I was in Coral. 

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Mine hasnt happened any time on same date ! but its first time that its taking so much of time for speaking.
> 
> Ketan - I am also in Pune, we must have been in Sun and Sand, I was in Coral.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was in sun n sand.... in maratha...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Lets hope all of the aspirants (deserving as per IELTS invigilators) get their desired bands in each module. 

Just be chill and word of caution be prepared for last minute delay in result announcement


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

is there any best sites for ielts preparation?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Many are there:

Try in google : IELTS Simon; IELTS Buddy; IELTS Blog; IELTS Emma; IELTS Ryan to name a few.

I hope it helps



JKJK said:


> is there any best sites for ielts preparation?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone's any answer included the word "confront" in last 2nd August GT India listening part?

I just remember....afraid:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone's any answer included the word "confront" in last 2nd August GT India listening part?


My memory is weak, so I cannot say for sure, but I do not think I wrote confront word as an answer in listening part.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> My memory is weak, so I cannot say for sure, but I do not think I wrote confront word as an answer in listening part.


Even my memory is pretty weak, but I am damn sure I didn't write anything like "confront".


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

No word as Confront ... But can you please suggest what question it was ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> No word as Confront ... But can you please suggest what question it was ?


Its was fill in the blank....most probably 1st of any section. Blank was in the end of sentence. Answer was to be given in two words only.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Its was fill in the blank....most probably 1st of any section. Blank was in the end of sentence. Answer was to be given in two words only.


Yes..I remember... It was the first of that shooting sequence.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yes..I remember... It was the first of that shooting sequence.


Yah...I have answered "story confronts".


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yah...I have answered "story confronts".


Whatever it was, forget it and lets wait for the Independence Day. layball:


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yes..I remember... It was the first of that shooting sequence.


Goodness gracious me, now I remember, it was "conference" I guess and not "confront". 

:fencing:

How about others? Any suggestions guys?

P.S. : It was the same question where answers were like production, video editor, sound recording etc...


----------



## Sachin R (Jun 2, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement.


Is there any group of ppl studying for IELTS in Mumbai? if no, then should we form one? When i refer to the online syllabus, i get confused whether that is relevant for the exams conducted in India? because most of the practice sessions are of international references, like the subjects of the letter and essays, the reading and listening paragraphs. Can anyone guide me if it is ok to stick to those practice session and appear for the exam in India.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Sachin R said:


> Is there any group of ppl studying for IELTS in Mumbai? if no, then should we form one? When i refer to the online syllabus, i get confused whether that is relevant for the exams conducted in India? because most of the practice sessions are of international references, like the subjects of the letter and essays, the reading and listening paragraphs. Can anyone guide me if it is ok to stick to those practice session and appear for the exam in India.


Ha ha ha...he is searching IHLTS...international hindi language testing system.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Sachin R said:


> Is there any group of ppl studying for IELTS in Mumbai? if no, then should we form one? When i refer to the online syllabus, i get confused whether that is relevant for the exams conducted in India? because most of the practice sessions are of international references, like the subjects of the letter and essays, the reading and listening paragraphs. Can anyone guide me if it is ok to stick to those practice session and appear for the exam in India.


IELTS is an international exam and there's nothing like Indian IELTS exam or Chinese IELTS exam. It follows the same pattern or criteria for all countries across the globe. So, start practicing whatever stuff you get from online study material.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone's any answer included the word "confront" in last 2nd August GT India listening part?
> 
> I just remember....afraid:





eral said:


> Goodness gracious me, now I remember, it was "conference" I guess and not "confront".
> 
> :fencing:
> 
> ...


What may be the right answer? "Story confronts" or "story conference"?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

"Story conference" Before the accepting a script, number of scripts and stories will be discussed and finalized during the story conference. 

Not sure how confront will fit in this discussion.  



tirik.ijrad said:


> What may be the right answer? "Story confronts" or "story conference"?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> "Story conference" Before the accepting a script, number of scripts and stories will be discussed and finalized during the story conference.
> 
> Not sure how confront will fit in this discussion.


Thanks nicemathan. Now "story conference" is in the majority. 

tirik.ijrad, please wait if someone comes in your support.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Listening, reading and speaking wont be much of a problem I suppose. Writing is the BIG pain 

Me and a friend of mine sat together at the hotel immediately after giving the test and cross checked in listening and reading.

Most of the answers were matching for us.

To get *Band 7* in general listening a candidate should get at-least 31 correct answers out of 40, likewise for reading 34 correct answers.

In listening about chimps, Q37 & Q38 do anyone remember what they wrote for Q37., speaks something about chimps living in other side of ________ (Forest/River) and Q38., speaks about chimp behavior and population __________


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> Thanks nicemathan. Now "story conference" is in the majority.
> 
> tirik.ijrad, please wait if someone comes in your support.


No one will come in my support... Confront word is not common word.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Listening, reading and speaking wont be much of a problem I suppose. Writing is the BIG pain


Yes, writing is the only hurdle.

Just need to ask one thing. I didn't take any extra sheet but I filled both sides of the sheet till the last line. Moreover, didn't get the time to count the no. of words. Do you think it'll be fine?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> What may be the right answer? "Story confronts" or "story conference"?


aha ! Now I remember... It was " Story Conference" it was first answer which was in some talks of weekly apisode making !! 

Hope this helps.

Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

eral said:


> Yes, writing is the only hurdle.
> 
> Just need to ask one thing. I didn't take any extra sheet but I filled both sides of the sheet till the last line. Moreover, didn't get the time to count the no. of words. Do you think it'll be fine?


Its not necessary that you fill more or less. Its should be inlined with the requirement of the IELTS standards.

In writing they are asking about the Proper Structural paragraphs.

First Para - Refurbishing the Task laguage and if its argumentative then take a stand. Like Yes Dangerous sports should be banned.

Second Para - Give the Idea here like in our 2nd Aug writing I have writen like this, There are Various risks involved in such kind of death defying sports .... followed by the examples, like High altitude base jumping etc etc. also problem in any insurance claims ( 

Third Para - Moreover ( Risk section continued ) Children emitate it , for Ex Kick Boxing , Car racing - Effects children behaviour , Rash driving etc 

Fourth Para - Refutation para , in our case - However sports athorities claim that they take paramount safety measures but in such sports accidents happen and one cannot stop them 100 %. For ex Michael Schumacher , still in coma. 

Fifth Para - Conclusion... join all the above Ideas and conclude with your poin which you have agreed.

Hope I have written in Sync ... Experts ? Is it okay ?

Total 288 words.

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Compared to last time the sheet lines were bit closer to one another.

So, it would easily count [150+ & 250+, if the writing covers 70-80% of the sheets (normal hand writing, without an unusually increased letter size ) 

I suppose you are better-off in word count.



eral said:


> Yes, writing is the only hurdle.
> 
> Just need to ask one thing. I didn't take any extra sheet but I filled both sides of the sheet till the last line. Moreover, didn't get the time to count the no. of words. Do you think it'll be fine?


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Its not necessary that you fill more or less.


From what little I know:

1. It is necessary that you achieve the minimum word count, or you will lose marks.

2. Get your spelling and punctuation mostly right. Limit your mistakes as much as possible. If you don't know how to structure a complex a sentence or what exactly a particular word means, simply stick to what you know. No need to show off a lot of vocabulary. Just use conversational, but proper English.

3. No need to emphasize a lot on presenting an original idea. You just need to discuss a topic to the best of your knowledge on the topic. Ideas don't matter. The stand you take doesn't matter. What matters is, if you are able to look at any random topic and say something intelligent and intelligible about it.

4. Then structure your answer as given by Yash to make your answer seem professional enough.

I got 8.5 in Academic writing by following the above rules. Hope it helps anyone who's trying to swim the same waters.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks yashdeepsingh, nicemathan and IndigoKKing for the inputs.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

*Quick TIP*

I have something to share which always helped in reading sections.

If you have a Question to find headings for every paragraph.

What I used to do was and suggested by my trainer is.... Go through the passage and write rough headings/summary from each paragraph.... With practise you will know.

This way, when looking at question, you can instantly find what matches... if there are 6 headings to match.... you can easily identiy 4-5 with this.... else you will keep skimming all through the passage again and again losing precious minutes.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> *Quick TIP*
> 
> I have something to share which always helped in reading sections.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty useful tip. I do exactly what you've mentioned, skimming all through the passage again and again, due to which waste a lot of time. 

Thank you Ankur for sharing it with us.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Some great tips coming from many of you. Thanks. Keep them coming.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

eral said:


> This is a pretty useful tip. I do exactly what you've mentioned, skimming all through the passage again and again, due to which waste a lot of time.
> 
> Thank you Ankur for sharing it with us.



Hit THANKS or click LIKE.... not sure what that do... but it looks good


----------



## navneet dagar (Aug 4, 2014)

*Can you please advise me some goodI IELTS book for WRITING section.. thanks*



Kingslayer said:


> Don't drop your migration plans just because of IELTS.. With some good preparation you can easily crack it. I needed 8 in all modules to get 20 points since my years of experience was lesser than 3, even I was bored with the preparation. What kept me going was te challenge to score good in the practice tests. I cracked it in the first attempt.. Just requires good amount of practice. All the best


Hi there,

Can you please suggest some good book for IELTS writing section as thats where I am weak in and just short of 0.5 everytime i appear.

Thnks very much

Appreciate your prompt response

kind regards
Navneet


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

navneet dagar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please suggest some good book for IELTS writing section as thats where I am weak in and just short of 0.5 everytime i appear.
> 
> ...



Don't try to read essays from books. Search through the net, pick up topics which had come in the previous tests and start writing. After writing, read your passage again and again, find out if you have followed the format, spell checks, grammar etc.
There are many essays and letters available online with sample answers.


----------



## madbrain (May 14, 2014)

*Please Rate my Essay*

Topic : What are the benefits of living in cities, as opposed to rural areas? What are the problems of rural areas and how can they be solved? 

Please let me know what band this might come under. 

Essay: 
It is n undeniable fact that much of modern culture and technological advancements have their genesis in the midst of concentrated,closely-knit pool of talent hubs-cities-be it the the renaissance,silicon valley or hollywood. That being said,this growth has not necessarily been uniform. With the large scale migration of people from the rural areas to cities, we lose out on knowledge of the type of locally-grown vegetation,hereditary cultural artifacts and history. 


So, why do people prefer to live cities? Throughout history, great cities always flourished near the banks of large rivers. Access to drinking water made agriculture and rearing of domestic animals feasible. This gave our ancestors the freedom to dream of building monuments like pyramids, and leave behind a cultural legacy. It helped them focus better on the finer aspects of life- writing and reading literature,learning mathematics, astronomy and so on- rather than barely managing to survive the vagaries of nature. 


In rural areas,people were much closer to nature. The exposure to the elements was far more pronounced.For instance, it has been documented that people in rural areas were able to differentiate the behaviour pattern of animals and predict the occurrence of calamities like Earthquakes and Tsunamis. They also imbibed in themselves a sense of respect for nature, and learnt how to lead a simple,yet happy life. 


There are economic disparities between living in rural areas and cities.The availability of career opportunities vary wildly.However, if we were to look at the situation from the perspective of pursuit of happiness, we can observe that the choice of living in cities and rural areas and it's consequence is highly individualistic and cannot be predicted apriori.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

6.5


----------



## madbrain (May 14, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> 6.5


Hi Hasan, 

Thanks for your reply. 
Could you please let me know what aspects could be improved in my essay? What you felt was not good, or incorrect?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not an IELTS examiner, but I do teach English (ESL & native) & to me, the main issue is that it doesn't address the title


----------



## madbrain (May 14, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not an IELTS examiner, but I do teach English (ESL & native) & to me, the main issue is that it doesn't address the title


Thanks a lot for the feedback! 
I should be making the essay more pertinent to the topic. 
If I get that right, what aspects should I improve in my essay, to get a score of 8?

Best Regards,


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

For me, the essay seemed a bit verbose and did not directly address the topic.

Here's a great thread where some tips have been shared by some of us. Please check if it helps you


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

navneet dagar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please suggest some good book for IELTS writing section as thats where I am weak in and just short of 0.5 everytime i appear.
> 
> ...


Self study may not work for IELTS writing. Use an online evaluation service which will send you questions and then evaluate your work when you submit it to them.

You can self study for the others, I used Cambridge IELTS 8/9 for listening and reading.


----------



## madbrain (May 14, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> For me, the essay seemed a bit verbose and did not directly address the topic.
> 
> Here's a great thread where some tips have been shared by some of us. Please check if it helps you


Thanks a lot for your reply and feedback ! I did have a look at the same. Very helpful.


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

I got my result: speaking 8, listening 8 , reading 7, writing 6 !!!! Not fair at all ! What should I do now?! Shall I apply for remark? Is it worth to pay? I'm frustrated


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Seva said:


> I got my result: speaking 8, listening 8 , reading 7, writing 6 !!!! Not fair at all ! What should I do now?! Shall I apply for remark? Is it worth to pay? I'm frustrated


This is really disheartening to see your writing score.


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

eral said:


> This is really disheartening to see your writing score.


Yeah..I don't know what to do really! Any suggestion?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Seva said:


> Yeah..I don't know what to do really! Any suggestion?


If you are really very sure that you deserve more than 6 in writing then go for the EOR. I have seen many guys who got better scores after EOR. 
However, you have three options now:
1. Apply for EOR
2. Reappear in IELTS
3. Or do both, Apply for EOR+Reappear in IELTS

Best of luck!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

eral said:


> If you are really very sure that you deserve more than 6 in writing then go for the EOR. I have seen many guys who got better scores after EOR.
> However, you have three options now:
> 1. Apply for EOR
> 2. Reappear in IELTS
> ...


No I don't know what I've done! I have to also sit NAATI so this retaking IELTS just wastes my time and money .


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

madbrain said:


> Topic : What are the benefits of living in cities, as opposed to rural areas? What are the problems of rural areas and how can they be solved?
> 
> Please let me know what band this might come under.
> 
> ...


No offence for you english - "But" what IELTS examiner is asking you are not anwering, to cut it short. Follow this link, I will Rate you 6.

http://www.ghalkalan.in/upload/content/ghalkalan_270512043321.pdf


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Bilalmunawar said:


> You must for reevaluation of writing ONLY


Is it worth to pay? How much chance I have?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Bilalmunawar said:


> You must for reevaluation of writing ONLY


U either reevaluate one or all four, charges are same.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> U either reevaluate one or all four, charges are same.


Just out of curiosity, 2 questions - 
1. What are the charges for reevaluation of IELTS test?
2. Suppose if somebody goes for reevaluation for all 4 modules and say his initial scores were L7,R7,W6.5,S7.5 and on reevaluation the score comes out to be L7.5,R6.5,W7,S8 - is this type of score possible meaning the initial score getting reduced by say 0.5 or even 1 in any module?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Just out of curiosity, 2 questions -
> 1. What are the charges for reevaluation of IELTS test?
> 2. Suppose if somebody goes for reevaluation for all 4 modules and say his initial scores were L7,R7,W6.5,S7.5 and on reevaluation the score comes out to be L7.5,R6.5,W7,S8 - is this type of score possible meaning the initial score getting reduced by say 0.5 or even 1 in any module?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


No reduction... Only increase will be informed. If any change in score, your money will be returned back. Else, reevaluation money will go. Charges of reevaluation @6500 INR. check IDP/BC website for precise charges.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello Dear, 

Here is the IELTS material if you are preparing for IELTS:

Free IELTS Practice Tests | IELTS Official Test Center

thanks


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> No reduction... Only increase will be informed. If any change in score, your money will be returned back. Else, reevaluation money will go. Charges of reevaluation @6500 INR. check IDP/BC website for precise charges.


According to IDP website the fee is INR 7,425/- (including Service Tax).


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

eral said:


> According to IDP website the fee is INR 7,425/- (including Service Tax).


I had paid 10,156 INR to them


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> I had paid 10,156 INR to them


Enquire with them.

Or, are you getting confused with the reevaluation and taking a fresh test?
Because for a fresh test, the fee is same which you have mentioned. INR 7,425 is for reevaluation.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

But the total fee is 9900 INR and services tax around 256 INR, through which site did you apply? I heard they hiked the application fee


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

eral said:


> Enquire with them.
> 
> Or, are you getting confused with the reevaluation and taking a fresh test?
> Because for a fresh test, the fee is same which you have mentioned. INR 7,425 is for reevaluation.


oh!!that's fine


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Have to 8 in each.. any suggestions???


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Can DIAC accept Academic Score for Visa application?? Has anybody tried???


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Just out of curiosity, 2 questions -
> 1. What are the charges for reevaluation of IELTS test?
> 2. Suppose if somebody goes for reevaluation for all 4 modules and say his initial scores were L7,R7,W6.5,S7.5 and on reevaluation the score comes out to be L7.5,R6.5,W7,S8 - is this type of score possible meaning the initial score getting reduced by say 0.5 or even 1 in any module?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


In Australia remark costs about $170 . No one goes for remark for all the IELTS bands!! So not sure how much it would cost if going for the remarking of 2 bands or so. I don't think they decrease the score but tbere is a chance of a small increase in speaking or writing but I'm quite sure not in reading or listening as they are marked by machine.


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> Can DIAC accept Academic Score for Visa application?? Has anybody tried???


As long as I know DIAC accepts academic IELTS but double check it in their website I guess Ive read it somewhere.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

DIAC accepts both General and Academic.

Compared to General training test, academic test's reading & writing task1 are bit difficult.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> DIAC accepts both General and Academic.
> 
> Compared to General training test, academic test's reading & writing task1 are bit difficult.


In GT, if one gets 34 correct then he will have 7 band in reading and writing whereas for academic 30=7 bands.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Guys, I am feeling anxious and desperate about the IELTS result. I hope there won't be any delay.
:frusty:


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> Have to 8 in each.. any suggestions???


Suggestions? So many!

How many practice tests have completed? How many times out of those have you scored 8 in reading and listening sections?

Please list your practice test scores (4 or 5 tests) and the forum can suggest some specific tips to improve in each section. For Writing, there are some excellent tips in the thread above. Pl follow them and write four essays from past topics. Then post the fourth essay here for crowd rating and you'll get some instant feedback.

Here are some suggestions:

1. Practice writing a lot and let the world see it. You'll know from the reaction whether you are doing well or not.

2. Speak to more strangers, attend some business networking meetings like Roundtable and get comfortable with speaking about yourself and your beliefs. Attend a few interviews for the heck of it. It will open you up and make you comfortable in the Speaking test. Practising with your classmates or friends gives you a level of comfort that won't be there with a stranger in an 'exam' situation. So it is important that you get comfortable speaking to strangers.

3. Reading and comprehending is easy if you have it as a habit and not as an exam topic.

4. Not just listening for the exam, listen for entertainment too, particularly in the run up to the exam. Watch some English movies, TV shows, youtube videos etc. It helps you get comfortable with accents.

5. Lastly, practice a lot and don't just make strategies or accumulate tips.

The day you start scoring consistently above 8.5 in Reading and Listening Practice Tests, you can be sure you got that covered. Speaking progress can't be measured that easily, but Writing can be done to an extent in a forum like this.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> Suggestions? So many!
> 
> How many practice tests have completed? How many times out of those have you scored 8 in reading and listening sections?
> 
> ...


THANKS A TON... I have given IELTS academic before got L8, R6.5, W6.5, S7... Need to improve a lot..


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> Here is the IELTS material if you are preparing for IELTS:
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Can you please let me know whether speaking tests will be conducted on week day or week ends.I believe Listening,Writing and Reading tests are scheduled for week ends(Saturday) only.

Appreciate your responses.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot for wonderful tips !!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Just chill these are not under our control. Enjoy this & (extended) next weekend.

I am not expecting to clear this time around. I am not confident about my writing, could have done a lot better.

All the best for your positive results. 



eral said:


> Guys, I am feeling anxious and desperate about the IELTS result. I hope there won't be any delay.
> :frusty:


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

It depends, I have seen for few candidates they schedule the speaking test 4 days before LRW. Also have seen speaking scheduled on the same day as LRW. For me it has been always a day after completing LRW.

You will be informed via mail and SMS, around 7 days before LRW test date.



chsekharbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please let me know whether speaking tests will be conducted on week day or week ends.I believe Listening,Writing and Reading tests are scheduled for week ends(Saturday) only.
> 
> Appreciate your responses.


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> It depends, I have seen for few candidates they schedule the speaking test 4 days before LRW. Also have seen speaking scheduled on the same day as LRW. For me it has been always a day after completing LRW.
> 
> You will be informed via mail and SMS, around 7 days before LRW test date.


NiceMathan,

Thanks for your response.I believe you had taken the exams through IDP.

Can you let me know whether online preview of the results/ result SMS will contain the TRF number which is used while filling EOI or applying for state nominations.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Bhavna1 said:


> THANKS A TON... I have given IELTS academic before got L8, R6.5, W6.5, S7... Need to improve a lot..


Not a lot! You need to improve just a bit.

You got 8 once in L, so some more practice and you will be consistent with 8.5.

Reading - you need to do some serious practice here, because this is supposed to be the easier of the four sections. Please make a schedule and work on this.

Writing - again, it is the volume of practice you put in that will help you. Start a blog today and write 250 words every day about some topic or the other. Share with your friends and ask for comments. This is in addition to exam practice.

Speaking - did you look up the next neighborhood Roundtable meeting already?


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

chsekharbabu said:


> NiceMathan,
> 
> Thanks for your response.I believe you had taken the exams through IDP.
> 
> Can you let me know whether online preview of the results/ result SMS will contain the TRF number which is used while filling EOI or applying for state nominations.


Neither the SMS nor the online preview contains the TRF no. (in IDP at least). You will have to wait for the physical TRF to come. I got mine within 7 days of results


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Done with the Speaking test today -

Questions were.

Whats your full name
Where you are from
You work or Study 
What you wanted to be from childhood
Do you possess disctionary ?
Would you like to write dictionary ?

Cue Card -

Talk about a thing which you/family have is old ( It can be any thing )

What it is 
Why you like it ?
Any memory attached to it ?

Related questions -

why we are attached to some objects in our life ?
What is the role of history in our lives 
Do you feel history is important ?
Do you think we should have Museusms ?
Do you feel that all old structures should be preserved ?


The examiner this time was very polite and old ( Male - name was Martin ). He was smiling to me all the time and was nodding with my answers. Last time the lady was having really a crude look without any expressions on her face... 

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Done with the Speaking test today -
> 
> Questions were.
> 
> ...


I think you met with the same lady who appeared in my spaeking exam. She was yawning at my answers and giving me weird looks, due to which I lost my concentration but then I ignored her and backed me up again. I was furious and wanted to give a feedback to IDP. However, I did not do that.


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> Neither the SMS nor the online preview contains the TRF no. (in IDP at least). You will have to wait for the physical TRF to come. I got mine within 7 days of results


Thanks Dude for the quck response.!!!!

Can you be kind enough to share any tips to get 7 band in IELTS?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

eral said:


> I think you met with the same lady who appeared in my spaeking exam. She was yawning at my answers and giving me weird looks, due to which I lost my concentration but then I ignored her and backed me up again. I was furious and wanted to give a feedback to IDP. However, I did not do that.


You opted Pune ? I have given it thrice now from British Council Pune, I must say they are better than IDP , specially after reading all those bad comments from IDP I can say that  , Last time lady was very Strut, she was niether happy nor dissatisfied with my answers so such looks obviously confuse you. When you need to stop or where you need to continue there should be a proper body language which This gentle man has today. 

Rest all you luck ! Fingers crossed as results are to be announced on 15th August ! 

@ Ketan , Tirik - You done with your test ? 

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> You opted Pune ? I have given it thrice now from British Council Pune, I must say they are better than IDP , specially after reading all those bad comments from IDP I can say that  , Last time lady was very Strut, she was niether happy nor dissatisfied with my answers so such looks obviously confuse you. When you need to stop or where you need to continue there should be a proper body language which This gentle man has today.
> 
> Rest all you luck ! Fingers crossed as results are to be announced on 15th August !
> 
> ...


I opted Bangalore. Though it was my attempt and I never appeared in BC, but IDP is not good at all.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> You opted Pune ? I have given it thrice now from British Council Pune, I must say they are better than IDP , specially after reading all those bad comments from IDP I can say that  , Last time lady was very Strut, she was niether happy nor dissatisfied with my answers so such looks obviously confuse you. When you need to stop or where you need to continue there should be a proper body language which This gentle man has today.
> 
> Rest all you luck ! Fingers crossed as results are to be announced on 15th August !
> 
> ...


My speaking test was on 31st july.
Ketan had it in yesterday.

::Fingercrossed:: till 15 aug.
Hope it brings good news for all of us.
Who have appeared from IDP will receive SMS of results. For BC, check BC IELTS website @11:30am IST on 15 Aug.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

chsekharbabu said:


> NiceMathan,
> 
> Thanks for your response.I believe you had taken the exams through IDP.
> 
> Can you let me know whether online preview of the results/ result SMS will contain the TRF number which is used while filling EOI or applying for state nominations.


Sekhar,
Are u going to lodge EOI prior to result declaration?
I can give u your TRF no. But explain me why u need it?


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> You opted Pune ? I have given it thrice now from British Council Pune, I must say they are better than IDP , specially after reading all those bad comments from IDP I can say that  , Last time lady was very Strut, she was niether happy nor dissatisfied with my answers so such looks obviously confuse you. When you need to stop or where you need to continue there should be a proper body language which This gentle man has today.
> 
> Rest all you luck ! Fingers crossed as results are to be announced on 15th August !
> 
> ...


Hi yash

Had my speaking on thursday

It was not that great. Examiner was female I dnt remember her name.

Questions were genral

Where do you stay? Current city?
What you dislike about your city?
Will you live in you city for long term? Why?
What kind of clothes you like to wear?why?
Do you think people spend more on clothes? 


Que card

Describe game which you played in your childhood?

Name of game
Describe the game
How you played


And some more question on above topic


----------



## ash67 (Aug 9, 2014)

*How i scored 7?*

I would like to share my story to whom are currently doing their IELTS.

IELTS is not a fun exam. It is very boring and can create a lot of stress in life if you have failed many times. 

Never give up and keep improving yourself. 

Don't let yourself down if you failed by many times. 

I have given IELTS *18* times in 13 months for a 7 bands. I know it sounds ridiculous and stupid but I never gave up. My times I just missed by an half mark in different modules. I kept improving my IELTS skills and finally got a 7.

Listening Reading	Writing	Speaking
8.5	6.5	7	6.5
7.5	6.5	7	7.5
8	6	5.5	6.5
7.5	7	6.5	7
8	8	6.5	7.5
7.5	7	6.5	7
6.5	7.5	6	7
7.5	6.5	6	8
7	7	6.5	7
7.5	5.5	7	7
7.5	7	6.5	6.5
8.5	7	6.5	7
8	6.5	7.5	7.5
6.5	7	7	7
6.5	7	6.5	6.5
8	7.5	7	6.5
7.5	6	6.5	7
8	7	7	8 


Writing was not my strong point but I got more than 7 in writing a few times. 

I would like to give some tips for writing:

Understand how writing is marked. Many people don't know about marking criteria. They just don't look for good vocabularies or good ideas. They mark you based on how you explain your points with relevant vocabularies and sentence structure.

Don't just write points or ideas. You need to explain each point with reasons and examples. The best way is to find 3-4 main points, their relevant reasons and examples. If you explain your writing this way, your writing become coherent and easy to follow. For example, if you keep listing ideas, you may get off the track from you would like to explain.

Invest at least 5-10 minutes in planning to plan your position in the essay, main ideas, their relevant reasons and examples and vocabulary. If you start writing straight away, they will not know what to write next and your essay may be irrelevant from you have been asked. 

If you failed last time, remember what went wrong and how you can improve next time. Note down all the mistake you made in your previous attempts and find ways to ignore this mistake in the next exam. Before you go to exam, look at these mistake points. They will alert your mind to make sure you don't repeat these mistakes again.

Lastly I would recommend STUDYING how to write essays on DCIETLS(dcieltsdotcom) website. This website is a great source to learn IELTS. It has comprehensive information of how to write different parts of essays. Also, it has many sample essays which help to understand how to structure and write an essay. You don't need to remember the sample essays, but to understand how they have been written.

I hope this will help.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ash67 said:


> I would like to share my story to whom are currently doing their IELTS.
> 
> IELTS is not a fun exam. It is very boring and can create a lot of stress in life if you have failed many times.
> 
> ...


What a perseverance!!!


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

ash67 said:


> I would like to share my story to whom are currently doing their IELTS.
> 
> IELTS is not a fun exam. It is very boring and can create a lot of stress in life if you have failed many times.
> 
> ...


ho many times you applied for EOR. ? just curious..


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

What impact on my score if I have commit 5-6 spell mistakes in my writing exam? Will it reduce more than 2 bands?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> What impact on my score if I have commit 5-6 spell mistakes in my writing exam? Will it reduce more than 2 bands?


I am also worried about the same thing. I did not have time to look over my essay again. So I feel there would be 5-6 spelling mistakes.

May be, we will lose atleast 0.5 to 1 band. This is my speculation, I am not sure.


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

ash67 said:


> I would like to share my story to whom are currently doing their IELTS.
> 
> IELTS is not a fun exam. It is very boring and can create a lot of stress in life if you have failed many times.
> 
> ...


Thank you great advice. I have my exam on 16 th Aug . Last time I got 8 8 7 6 ( speaking listening reading writing) . Fingers crossed this time


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

ash67 said:


> I would like to share my story to whom are currently doing their IELTS.
> 
> IELTS is not a fun exam. It is very boring and can create a lot of stress in life if you have failed many times.
> 
> ...









HATTS OFF TO YOU, i love you ..................you an inspiration for all of us ......we are proud of you


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*jamloo*



eral said:


> I am also worried about the same thing. I did not have time to look over my essay again. So I feel there would be 5-6 spelling mistakes.
> 
> May be, we will lose atleast 0.5 to 1 band. This is my speculation, I am not sure.


can we be friends dear ??????
loads of respect rm my side 

i am an aspirant for 190 visa


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

eral said:


> I am also worried about the same thing. I did not have time to look over my essay again. So I feel there would be 5-6 spelling mistakes.
> 
> May be, we will lose atleast 0.5 to 1 band. This is my speculation, I am not sure.


My essay is of category 7.5 band and if I lose 0.5 or more band than it will be tough for me....::crying::


----------



## ash67 (Aug 9, 2014)

Janardhan.G said:


> ho many times you applied for EOR. ? just curious..


I did 3 times EOI and had no luck with any time.

Waste of money, unless you are 100% sure you did well. I think many people get a positive change, if they are just looking for 6 but for 7 its a lottery.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for sharing your valuable inputs in this thread for people like us, who have still to clear IELTS test.

@ash67: Well, you have a very strong determination. You gave IELTS test 18 times - that is huge effort. As far as I am concerned, I guess I will give IELTS at max may be 5 times, but not more because in my this first IELTS test, I got frustrated in IELTS preparation and I think cannot stand preparing for IELTS test more than 5 times. Based on my first IELTS test score which shall come on 15-Aug, then I will have to see how much preparation more I need to do and then accordingly I will plan to give my second IELTS test. Let me see how many times I will have to give IELTS test to get my desired score.

May all get their target scores in their IELTS test.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

In reading section, there was a section on holidays, in which the questions were of type fill in the blanks. The first question was having full-time, part-time, then blank and then something written.

I think I wrote contract in the answer. What have you written for the answer to the first fill in the blank in this question? Does anybody remember this thing?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> Guys, I am feeling anxious and desperate about the IELTS result. I hope there won't be any delay.
> :frusty:


Well, I am not thinking too much about my IELTS test score currently because I have just one month left and I have to find my next job, as I told in my above post. Otherwise, I may need to sit at home for nearly 1 month to get another job because I do not want to withdraw my resignation in my current company. Let me see what future has in store for me. It seems to me that currently I am playing the biggest gamble of my life till now.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> In reading section, there was a section on holidays, in which the questions were of type fill in the blanks. The first question was having full-time, part-time, then blank and then something written.
> 
> I think I wrote contract in the answer. What have you written for the answer to the first fill in the blank in this question? Does anybody remember this thing?


Yes I do remember but not exactly. I think it was something like "casual workers".


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

eral said:


> Yes I do remember but not exactly. I think it was something like "casual workers".


I have written "Shift Workers' as full time part time and Casual workers all were given in the Question. It was confusing but if you see old pages of this forum we have debate on this question and Ketan and I have written "Shift Worker" as our answers.

Cheers 
Yash


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

i wrote " Shift Worker "


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Well, I am not thinking too much about my IELTS test score currently because I have just one month left and I have to find my next job, as I told in my above post. Otherwise, I may need to sit at home for nearly 1 month to get another job because I do not want to withdraw my resignation in my current company. Let me see what future has in store for me. It seems to me that currently I am playing the biggest gamble of my life till now.


Dear !!

I have red your comment above and last time as well. I have done such gamble in past, but at that time I was not having any liabilities. Hope you also do not have such liabilities as of now where you have enough money to survive. I am not doubting your skills but its always suggested to have a Back up plan or Plan B with you. IELTS can be cracked but you should always have backup plan in India if you donot have any offer letter> I agree its tough to take the resignation back BUT !!!! Do think of taking it back. Some thing is better than nothing ! 

Think once again its out of my experience and I must say you should gain the experience with others mistake, Think and act !

Cheers
Yash


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Seva,

Great...applaud you. god bless. U inspire many. cheers


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Dear !!
> 
> I have red your comment above and last time as well. I have done such gamble in past, but at that time I was not having any liabilities. Hope you also do not have such liabilities as of now where you have enough money to survive. I am not doubting your skills but its always suggested to have a Back up plan or Plan B with you. IELTS can be cracked but you should always have backup plan in India if you donot have any offer letter> I agree its tough to take the resignation back BUT !!!! Do think of taking it back. Some thing is better than nothing !
> 
> ...



Thanks dude for your insightful reply. I will give due consideration on your suggestion. Still there is 3 weeks left. So in the coming 2 weeks, let me see if I can get any job offer, else in the last week, I will think about withdrawing or not. Nothing has went wrong in my current company and if I say to withdraw, then my guess is that most probably the current company will accept my withdrawal, but something inside me, may be my ego, is not allowing me currently to even think about withdrawing my resignation.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I concur, it was shift worker.



Leo1986 said:


> i wrote " Shift Worker "


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks dude for your insightful reply. I will give due consideration on your suggestion. Still there is 3 weeks left. So in the coming 2 weeks, let me see if I can get any job offer, else in the last week, I will think about withdrawing or not. Nothing has went wrong in my current company and if I say to withdraw, then my guess is that most probably the current company will accept my withdrawal, but something inside me, may be my ego, is not allowing me currently to even think about withdrawing my resignation.


Dude company is not a person and you should never put your ego in between. Be practical and do what is the call of the hour. So I would request you to withdraw your resignation as soon as possible.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

eral said:


> Dude company is not a person and you should never put your ego in between. Be practical and do what is the call of the hour. So I would request you to withdraw your resignation as soon as possible.


I support that... It might be embsrassing and uncomfortable but keep your head high and don't bother.

In all big decision just think, will that matter after 5 years? In this case absolutely NO... Everyone will forget in few weeks... Office is full of negativity and gossips so think what is best for you .... Good luck

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks dude for your insightful reply. I will give due consideration on your suggestion. Still there is 3 weeks left. So in the coming 2 weeks, let me see if I can get any job offer, else in the last week, I will think about withdrawing or not. Nothing has went wrong in my current company and if I say to withdraw, then my guess is that most probably the current company will accept my withdrawal, but something inside me, may be my ego, is not allowing me currently to even think about withdrawing my resignation.


Though it may seem not a wise decision, but i advise you to not to withdraw your resignation. Your self esteem will deter. And in life, self esteem is one of the main driver of growth. Keep it ignited always....duniya zukti hai, zukanewala chahiye.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Though it may seem not a wise decision, but i advise you to not to withdraw your resignation. Your self esteem will deter. And in life, self esteem is one of the main driver of growth. Keep it ignited always....duniya zukti hai, zukanewala chahiye.


No offence to your post, but I do not agree with you at all. If you want to succeed in life, you have to make compromises, career now a days is all about compromises.

Yes I do agree that one should always stand by his/her self esteem, however it should be balanced. 

We all are working with great companies here in India with very good salaries. What if initially, we end up doing a below par job in Australia such as driving a taxi, working in a cafe or restaurant, then where will that so called self esteem stand? 
But I really wish that doesn't happen to anyone of us and we would find a much better career than here.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Though it may seem not a wise decision, but i advise you to not to withdraw your resignation. Your self esteem will deter. And in life, self esteem is one of the main driver of growth. Keep it ignited always....duniya zukti hai, zukanewala chahiye.


There is a thin line between bravery and foolishness.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> There is a thin line between bravery and foolishness.


Character must be maintained.
If your determination is strong enough, you will face the situation in different manner. And if you not challenge yourself, you can not achieve what you want.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Character must be maintained.
> If your determination is strong enough, you will face the situation in different manner. And if you not challenge yourself, you can not achieve what you want.


If he compromises, he will become complacent. He will convince his mind to accept the situation. In such condition, his mind will become less courageous and will stop him to execute future endeavours.

Above all, analyzing the situation rightfully and taking proper decision is the key to deal any situation.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks dude for your insightful reply. I will give due consideration on your suggestion. Still there is 3 weeks left. So in the coming 2 weeks, let me see if I can get any job offer, else in the last week, I will think about withdrawing or not. Nothing has went wrong in my current company and if I say to withdraw, then my guess is that most probably the current company will accept my withdrawal, but something inside me, may be my ego, is not allowing me currently to even think about withdrawing my resignation.


A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, but you will never get the two in the bush if you are happy with the bird in the hand.

I'd say, you are young. You are talented. You are not the bottom of the food chain. Take the risk and let go of the job. You'll figure out a way to make the money you need.

If you worry too much about letting go, you will never fly. May be it will prove to be the wrong decision. May be not.

If you are taking a chance, what do you want to take a chance on? Status Quo or Change?

The fact that you are planning to move countries and start a brand new life shows that you are willing to take a chance on 'Change'. Why not start with the job? It will teach you how to survive in Australia.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks friends. Very insightful replies coming from you all. Difficult situation seems to be coming up for me. But still since there is 3 weeks left, so for coming 2 weeks I will try to find another job. If I will not be able to get any job offer in coming 2 weeks, then in third week, I will give due consideration for withdrawal of my resignation. I have a family with a 3 year old daughter, so I have responsibilities which I have to take care of. I have done some saving over the last few years, so I think that my family can survive for the coming 6 months.

But one question which is coming to my mind is - If suppose I will be at home after one month due to not getting new job offer and my manager did not accept withdrawal of my resignation in current company, then do companies who are hiring new consultants, prefer those candidates who are working currently or even candidates who are sitting at home for say 1 month or 2 months are treated at par with working candidates? Any ideas, please. Thanks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> If he compromises, he will become complacent. He will convince his mind to accept the situation. In such condition, his mind will become less courageous and will stop him to execute future endeavours.
> 
> Above all, analyzing the situation rightfully and taking proper decision is the key to deal any situation.


If one want to simplify the equation, consider the liabilities. If liabilities are there and if they are affected badly when target(oz immigration) not achieved then decision need to be taken considering the loss. 
That's why people says A bachelor can take risk but a married man can not.
Just for example- Narendra Modi.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> If one want to simplify the equation, consider the liabilities. If liabilities are there and if they are affected badly when target(oz immigration) not achieved then decision need to be taken considering the loss.
> That's why people says A bachelor can take risk but a married man can not.
> Just for example- Narendra Modi.


I agree. But even married people can take the risk. Look at all the business men and entrepreneurs around. They don't have fixed income. Their businesses go bust all the time. They are used to taking risks even if they have kids in school.

In Indian culture, given our backgrounds, we are a bit risk averse on income and 'maintaining' lifestyles. I have seen a lot of Russian friends simply reinvent themselves suddenly and without provocation. They have seen hardship. Since the 1990s there have been at least 4 major economic crashes where people were thrown out to the streets overnight. They survived all that, so they know they can bounce back from any crisis.

If you don't do it even once, you'll never know what you are made of.

Eventually it is his decision, and whatever he chooses will be the correct decision. We are just people with opinions and no stake in the outcome.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

It all depends on demand and supply.

Your skills, experience and match towards job opening.

Followed by set of other tangible and intangible criteria, which an employer may consider.

Lastly, TIMING...

If you don't mind, do let us now your core skills and major projects handled, will try to give some directions. 



misecmisc said:


> Thanks friends. Very insightful replies coming from you all. Difficult situation seems to be coming up for me. But still since there is 3 weeks left, so for coming 2 weeks I will try to find another job. If I will not be able to get any job offer in coming 2 weeks, then in third week, I will give due consideration for withdrawal of my resignation. I have a family with a 3 year old daughter, so I have responsibilities which I have to take care of. I have done some saving over the last few years, so I think that my family can survive for the coming 6 months.
> 
> But one question which is coming to my mind is - If suppose I will be at home after one month due to not getting new job offer and my manager did not accept withdrawal of my resignation in current company, then do companies who are hiring new consultants, prefer those candidates who are working currently or even candidates who are sitting at home for say 1 month or 2 months are treated at par with working candidates? Any ideas, please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Just to give some background information - Nearly 2 months back I resigned my current company at the moment when I got one job offer in hand. Then I asked the new company to restructure the salary components in the offer, but they put my case on hold. But since I just wanted to leave the current organization as I was frustrated with the manager here, so I did not withdraw my resignation.

The trend which I am observing these days is that companies are saying they want candidates who can either join immediately, or 15 days or max 30 days. So I thought to play a gamble this time and I thought that in the last month I will try to see if I get a new job offer. So this last month is currently proceeding.

But one month back, one of my friend told me about 189 or 190 visa thing for Australia. Then I came to know about ACS and IELTS. Then I applied for 2Aug IELTS test and I gave the IELTS test on 2Aug.

I have worked for nearly 9.5 years now in the normal routine way of working at a job and then having an offer before leaving the prior company. But this time I am in the mood of playing a gamble with my life. 

Let me see what future has in store for me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> If you don't mind, do let us now your core skills and major projects handled, will try to give some directions.


I have worked as a SAP technical consultant for more than 9.5 years.

As far as I can see, the worst case which can happen to me is that my manager will not accept withdrawal of my resignation and within the coming 3 weeks, I may not get a job offer in hand. But I think there are contract jobs almost always available in India in SAP as I can see in sites like naukri, monster etc. So in the worst case, even if I sit for 1 month at home due to no job offer in hand, then also hopefully I shall be able to get a contract job somewhere in India to earn money for my family.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Good all the very best for your hunt.

Yes, most companies prefer the candidates joining quickly. But there is also a catch, they might question if there is any gap. For gap its better to give a personal reason rather than professional reason. My 2 cents.

I hope you are into SAP HANA too, it shouldn't be much of a problem to hunt a job in India.



misecmisc said:


> I have worked as a SAP technical consultant for more than 9.5 years.
> 
> As far as I can see, the worst case which can happen to me is that my manager will not accept withdrawal of my resignation and within the coming 3 weeks, I may not get a job offer in hand. But I think there are contract jobs almost always available in India in SAP as I can see in sites like naukri, monster etc. So in the worst case, even if I sit for 1 month at home due to no job offer in hand, then also hopefully I shall be able to get a contract job somewhere in India to earn money for my family.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> I have worked as a SAP technical consultant for more than 9.5 years.
> 
> As far as I can see, the worst case which can happen to me is that my manager will not accept withdrawal of my resignation and within the coming 3 weeks, I may not get a job offer in hand. But I think there are contract jobs almost always available in India in SAP as I can see in sites like naukri, monster etc. So in the worst case, even if I sit for 1 month at home due to no job offer in hand, then also hopefully I shall be able to get a contract job somewhere in India to earn money for my family.


I strongly recommend you not to surrender against any odds. Bright future is calling you. Its not just coincidence between your friend's advice and your resignation. Its destined for you and same is working....I am sure that you will have 7 bands in this 2 aug test even if you have not efforted 100%.
Sometimes we miss the hints of destiny, become fearful and don't fight for achieving something. 
Think out of box!!!

Do what your heart says, not what your mind says.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> Guys, I am feeling anxious and desperate about the IELTS result. I hope there won't be any delay.


Just 2 more days to go for our IELTS test results.

May all get their target score in their IELTS test.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Just 2 more days to go for our IELTS test results.
> 
> May all get their target score in their IELTS test.


Gooooooose bumps this time, last time i even forgot to see the score, checked in the evening and got the shocker ! This time i havnt even forgotten the questions asked in the exam !


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I'm little bit skeptical that the results will be announced on the agreed date... Letz wait and see...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> I'm little bit skeptical that the results will be announced on the agreed date... Letz wait and see...


Will be on time...that's the discipline they maintain.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Lets hope so... its on time and on the expected levels 



tirik.ijrad said:


> Will be on time...that's the discipline they maintain.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Lets hope so... its on time and on the expected levels


Day by day, my confidence level gets reduced. They should declare result in three days - similar to Europe.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

IELTS org must give two chances for one exam and rate accordingly. Fees can be ameded accordingly. It will be better because with one time hardwork we can have two opportunities.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Day by day, my confidence level gets reduced. They should declare result in three days - similar to Europe.


Agree with you .... me also getting sleepless night now.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Agree with you .... me also getting sleepless night now.


Really? This shows how much serious you guys are towards IELTS test. As far as I am concerned, even though I have many issues at hand currently, still I am able to sleep at night easily. May be I am too careless.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Really? This shows how much serious you guys are towards IELTS test. As far as I am concerned, even though I have many issues at hand currently, still I am able to sleep at night easily. May be I am too careless.


It's not carelessness... That's your confidence.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

I am anxious about my IELTS test's reading section's score. There is very little margin in GT reading section of falling from 8 to 7 to 6. I am also worried what shall I be getting in writing section. Well, based on my score, which I will get in this test, I will think about how much practice I need to do more to get my target score and accordingly I will also plan to give my second IELTS test.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It's not carelessness... That's your confidence.


No confidence friend.  Moreover what do I have to base my confidence on?

But it seems that most probably I may need to give IELTS test again, though I do not want to give IELTS test again.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> No confidence friend.  Moreover what do I have to base my confidence on?
> 
> But it seems that most probably I may need to give IELTS test again, though I do not want to give IELTS test again.


Confidence of dealing the situation.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Have started my preparation for IELTS. Mostly scared for the reading session in GT. I feel the band score is very tough there


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> Have started my preparation for IELTS. Mostly scared for the reading session in GT. I feel the band score is very tough there


What is the target score you are trying to achieve at IELTS test?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

One query came to my mind just now, so thought of asking you all. I have to submit my documents to ACS, but I am currently waiting for my IELTS test score. One query- for work related points, whatever documents we submit to ACS and based on those documents if ACS after deducting 2 years considers the remaining work experience as valid and gives positive result, then when the 189 or 190 visa will be lodged, at that time can the immigration officials (may be it is referred to as CO) can they ask for any extra documents apart from the employment reference document which we submitted to ACS? Or can they ask for some modifications in the employment reference document - this will not be feasible for me, as the previous companies when they issued me the employment reference document clearly said to me that this is the final skill experience document, and so no more requests for any change in the skill document will be entertained.

Just curious to know, if somebody has information about the above query. Thanks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query came to my mind just now, so thought of asking you all. I have to submit my documents to ACS, but I am currently waiting for my IELTS test score. One query- for work related points, whatever documents we submit to ACS and based on those documents if ACS after deducting 2 years considers the remaining work experience as valid and gives positive result, then when the 189 or 190 visa will be lodged, at that time can the immigration officials (may be it is referred to as CO) can they ask for any extra documents apart from the employment reference document which we submitted to ACS? Or can they ask for some modifications in the employment reference document - this will not be feasible for me, as the previous companies when they issued me the employment reference document clearly said to me that this is the final skill experience document, and so no more requests for any change in the skill document will be entertained.
> 
> Just curious to know, if somebody has information about the above query. Thanks.


Post in 189/190 submitted forum or ask in 2613* forum. They can guide u more clearly and correctly.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Have to get atleast 7. Otherwise I have go for state sponsership


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Folks, Tomorrow is The Independence Day of India, hope this brings even more joy with the results !!! Guys we have tallied the answers for Reading , do you feel we get the cut off score of 34 by any chance ??????? Less confident as we r getting closer !!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dear Friends , if we didn't get tomorrow what we r aiming for , we can do the exam again , don't let the marks control u , u control the marks !
and for the man who can sleep @ night , Dude forget about it ! u give it a try and u can do it again 

best luck all 
wish u and me the results we want


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks, Tomorrow is The Independence Day of India, hope this brings even more joy with the results !!! Guys we have tallied the answers for Reading , do you feel we get the cut off score of 34 by any chance ??????? Less confident as we r getting closer !!!!!!!!!! :-(


As per my analysis, I will have below scores.
L 6.0
R 5.5
W 6.0
S 6.0

This was my third attempt and my scores are in reducing trend. I will not reappear for IELTS again!!!!


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

*Hi guys, 

i have taken the IELTS Exam twice this year in march & may .. 

at the first exam i have got Reading & Writing 6 out 9 ... L & S above 7 

in the second exam i have got 8 out of 9 in reading ... L & S above 7 ...but writing still 6 

do you have any idea how to improve my writing scores ?? it seems like it is not changing .. although to be realistic i didn't practice writing that much.

so i just need someone to point me to the right direction to get above 7 in writing ...

please help .. *


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> As per my analysis, I will have below scores.
> L 6.0
> R 5.5
> W 6.0
> ...


What were your scores of your 2 previous tests? I think you are over-decreasing your marks for this test. Be positive. Everything turns out to be ok in the end.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> What were your scores of your 2 previous tests? I think you are over-decreasing your marks for this test. Be positive. Everything turns out to be ok in the end.


It were 8.5 7.0 6.0 6.5 and 7 8.5 6.5 6


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> It were 8.5 7.0 6.0 6.5 and 7 8.5 6.5 6


On a positive note, as far as it seems to me is: L 8.5 7 so it can retain at L 7
R 7 8.5 so it can come till 8
W 6.0 6.5 so it can increase to 7
S 6.5 6 but it can change its trend and increase to even 8

So it seems that overall 7 you can get easily. Cheers. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> On a positive note, as far as it seems to me is: L 8.5 7 so it can retain at L 7
> R 7 8.5 so it can come till 8
> W 6.0 6.5 so it can increase to 7
> S 6.5 6 but it can change its trend and increase to even 8
> ...


I wish you are correct.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

I got my results 

IELTS test result: 2/8/2014
Listening Score: 7.5
Reading Score: 7
Writing Score: 6.5
Speaking Score: 7
Overall Band score: 7


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Missed by 0.5 only !!! Same like every body here


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all... is there anyway I can check my candidate number.. I have forgotten what it was and now I cant check the results


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Are results in India out??


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Got my test result just now: L8, R7, W7 BUT S6.5

I want to apply for reevaluation for Speaking section. I went to IDP site, where the result is listed, but from where can I apply for re-evaluation? Any idea, please. Thanks.


----------



## vinu9161 (Aug 4, 2014)

****ed up in IELTS..  Bad start of an independence day.. Got very less than what I expected..


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi friends .. I got the results I was not expecting what I have got because it went bad for me ..below are the results
Listening:7.5Reading:8.0Writing:7.0Speaking:6.5Overall:7.5

I dont want to appear again.. this is the first I got 7 in writing in 4 attempts.. I used to always stuck at 6.5.


I need 7 in speaking.. can u please suggest should I go for revaluation????

Thanks
Sumi


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Got my test result just now: L8, R7, W7 BUT S6.5
> 
> I want to apply for reevaluation for Speaking section. I went to IDP site, where the result is listed, but from where can I apply for re-evaluation? Any idea, please. Thanks.





sumi81 said:


> Hi friends .. I got the results I want expecting what I have got because it went bad for me ..below are the results
> Listening:7.5Reading:8.0Writing:7.0Speaking:6.5Overall:7.5
> 
> I need 7 in speaking.. can u please suggest should I go for revaluation????
> ...


You have to apply by filling form which is available on IDP india web under head "downloads". 
My advice is don't go for reevaluation.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Seriously ****ed up because of Ielts.
This was my third attempt and following are my scores.

Listening:	8.0
Reading:	7.0
Writing:	6.0
Speaking:	7.5

Do these guys deliberately do such things.

Shall i go for remark. Please suggest.

@Yash whats you'r result. do you got what you expected.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Extremely disappointing result for me:
L=8, R=7, W=6.5, S=6.5


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

I too got my results.. Though I am extremely happy with my results, I feel there is something strange going on about the writing module.. Everyone I know is scoring poorly in writing as compared to the other modules..
L 9 R 9 W 7 S 8.5 Overall 8.5


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

not able to view results guys !!!! Can you let me know where you have checked ,, i am checking on BC ???/


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Google.. british council ielts results.. u will find the link.. then fill in details after u wud be able to view the results


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

I am doing the same stuff , but its saying no results found !!!!


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Can i get the results from IDP ? Even I tried there but no results found for me !


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Can i get the results from IDP ? Even I tried there but no results found for me !


try this one https://results.ielts.org/


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Can u check now? It is available after 12.30 or 1 pm i think..


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> I am doing the same stuff , but its saying no results found !!!!


Yash may be you are entering some value as wrong.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Can i get the results from IDP ? Even I tried there but no results found for me !


https://ielts.britishcouncil.org/checkresults.aspx check here


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

If I can remember each and every question then there is not question of entering wrong ... But now what shld I do ! No toll free is working ev


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

I have already booked IELTS through BC this time on 18th Oct. This will be my last try to get 7 in each band.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

even IDP is not showing the results to me .... as in IDP there is no requirement of Candidate number


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> As per my analysis, I will have below scores.
> L 6.0
> R 5.5
> W 6.0
> ...





tirik.ijrad said:


> It were 8.5 7.0 6.0 6.5 and 7 8.5 6.5 6


Latest is L=7.50,R=6.50,W=6.50,S=5.50,OverAll=6.50.

I will not opt again. I have 6 min in previous two attempts. So its ok for me.
::sad::
Still I can't believe in speaking. 5.5 may not possible at all.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi all... is there anyway I can check my candidate number.. I have forgotten what it was and now I cant check the results


Hi Sumi 

Did you got your candidate number ? I wonder if I can cross check the same from some where else as I have written down with my but god knows if its correct or now as I am not able to see my results. 

Regds 
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Latest is L=7.50,R=6.50,W=6.50,S=5.50,OverAll=6.50.
> 
> I will not opt again. I have 6 min in previous two attempts. So its ok for me.
> ::sad::
> Still I can't believe in speaking. 5.5 may not possible at all.


Tirik , Ketan 

Are you guys planning to give it again ? The results are shocker for me too ( 

Though I can see them right now 

Regds
YAsh


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

hi yash,

how much did you obtain in your test?

thanks


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> hi yash,
> 
> how much did you obtain in your test?
> 
> thanks


Hi mandy,

How much you scored?

Regards,
Sri


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> hi yash,
> 
> how much did you obtain in your test?
> 
> thanks


Sorry , i wanted to say I cant see them right noww


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't attempt yet , I am going to appear on 20th September.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hi Sumi
> 
> Did you got your candidate number ? I wonder if I can cross check the same from some where else as I have written down with my but god knows if its correct or now as I am not able to see my results.
> 
> ...



Luckily I got the speaking test slip in the passort.. then only I was able to check my result...I can understand what you must be feeling now...I.guess if you are not sure about the candidate number then you will have to wait till tommorrow.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> even IDP is not showing the results to me .... as in IDP there is no requirement of Candidate number


Yash,
No need of candidate no.
Check on below address.

https://results.ielts.org/


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Yash,
> No need of candidate no.
> Check on below address.
> 
> https://results.ielts.org/




I searched my result using the given link. But it said no results found though i was able to check it in BC site. Can one who has given exam through BC check the results in IDP site?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> I searched my result using the given link. But it said no results found though i was able to check it in BC site. Can one who has given exam through BC check the results in IDP site?


You have to enter details as per your passport exactly. Say your name in passport xxxxKUMAR than if you enter xxxx, it will show "no result".

Check again and reply.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You have to apply by filling form which is available on IDP india web under head "downloads".
> My advice is don't go for reevaluation.


I will not attempt giving IELTS again. I am done with it by being totally frustrated by getting 6.5 in speaking section. If it was some other section like writing, reading that would have seen understandable to me. But 6.5 in speaking is totally beyond my understanding.

Is there any example of any person who have re-evaluated his speaking section and got his speaking score increased from initial score?

I checked on IDP website, they say it will take 6 to 8 weeks for reevaluation to be done. Re-evaluation cost is something around 7K. So both more money and more time is needed for re-evaluation. So whether to go for re-evaluation or not, this I am thinking now.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> I will not attempt giving IELTS again. I am done with it by being totally frustrated by getting 6.5 in speaking section. If it was some other section like writing, reading that would have seen understandable to me. But 6.5 in speaking is totally beyond my understanding.
> 
> Is there any example of any person who have re-evaluated his speaking section and got his speaking score increased from initial score?
> 
> I checked on IDP website, they say it will take 6 to 8 weeks for reevaluation to be done. Re-evaluation cost is something around 7K. So both more money and more time is needed for re-evaluation. So whether to go for re-evaluation or not, this I am thinking now.


You have enough experience. You have qualification related to experience. Only need minimum 6 IELTS band for to be able to lodge EOI.
Why you are wasting 7k and more precious time?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> I will not attempt giving IELTS again. I am done with it by being totally frustrated by getting 6.5 in speaking section. If it was some other section like writing, reading that would have seen understandable to me. But 6.5 in speaking is totally beyond my understanding.
> 
> Is there any example of any person who have re-evaluated his speaking section and got his speaking score increased from initial score?
> 
> I checked on IDP website, they say it will take 6 to 8 weeks for reevaluation to be done. Re-evaluation cost is something around 7K. So both more money and more time is needed for re-evaluation. So whether to go for re-evaluation or not, this I am thinking now.


Dude go for the re-evaluation. You have great chances!!

Even I am also thinking for the re-evaluation. I got 6.5 in writing and speaking. I am not sure about writing because I did not review my essay and some spelling mistakes could be there, but for Speaking I am damn sure I should get atleast 7. But if I get 7 in speaking, after re-evaluation, then also it won't make a huge difference as I need 7 in each band. 

However, I have already booked another test on 18th Oct. through BC this time and this will be my last attempt.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You have enough experience. You have qualification related to experience. Only need minimum 6 IELTS band for to be able to lodge EOI.
> Why you are wasting 7k and more precious time?


The total of my points is coming to 50 points. age 33 years so 25 points. education 15 points. work experience currently is 9.5 years, so ACS will consider 9.5-2=7.5 years means 10 points. I have already resigned my current company and will have my last day here at within 3 weeks. So I need to join another company and work there for 6 months to complete 10 years, so that for ACS it comes down to 10-2=8 years means 15 points. Then I can opt for 190 visa.

So seems like I will have to wait for another 6 months, before I can even submit my documents to ACS, in a way for anything to start. Moreover, first now I have to find a job and then work there for 6 months and then I can even start the process by submitting my documents to ACS. It is sheer bad luck for me. Had I known nearly 2 months back that nearly 1 month later I will come to know about 189 or 190 visa, then I would have continued in my current company for another 6 months and then would have resigned my current company. 

But whats done is done. Let me see what future has in store for me, seems like things are dark for me in future, but let me see how worse things can go for me in future.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eral said:


> However, I have already booked another test on 18th Oct. through BC this time and this will be my last attempt.


Friend, all the best to you for your next IELTS test. May you get your desired score at IELTS test.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You have to enter details as per your passport exactly. Say your name in passport xxxxKUMAR than if you enter xxxx, it will show "no result".
> 
> Check again and reply.


I checked with the correct details.. but no results found..


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> My points are coming to 50 points. age 33 years so 25 points. education 15 points. work experience currently is 9.5 years, so ACS will consider 9.5-2=7.5 years means 10 points. I have already resigned my current company and will have my last day here at within 3 weeks. So I need to join another company and work there for 6 months to complete 10 years, so that for ACS it comes down to 10-2=8 years means 15 points. Then I can opt for 190 visa.
> 
> So seems like I will have to wait for another 6 months, before I can even submit my documents to ACS, in a way for anything to start. It is a bad luck for me. Had I known nearly 2 months back that nearly 1 month later I will come to know about 189 or 190 visa, then I would have continued in my current company for another 6 months and then would have resigned my current company.
> 
> But whats done is done. Let me see what future has in store for me, seems like things are dark for me in future, but let me see how worse things can go for me in future.


Till you turn of age 34, your points will be 30. Means till the age 33 years and 364 days you will have 30 points.
Within 6 months you will have 15 points for experience, education will give you another 15. So you alone will have 60 points.
If your spouse is working or have education related to SOL/CSOL, get it assessed from ACS/VETESS/EA(whichever) so you will have another 5 points of spouse.
You will easily get through...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> I checked with the correct details.. but no results found..


You must be committing some mistake while entering details.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You must be committing some mistake while entering details.


May be..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Probably late update.

As expected writing was a trouble in exam conditions.

L-8
R-7.5
W-6.0
S-7.5


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Till you turn of age 34, your points will be 30. Means till the age 33 years and 364 days you will have 30 points.


I wish your point statement for age be true, however unfortunately it is not true.

I have saved the ACS point migration sheet on my laptop from ACS website and for age it says below:
25-32 (inclusive) 30 points
33-39 (inclusive) 25 points
40-44 (inclusive) 15 points

If you are sure that your point statement for age is correct, then can you please forward the URL containing it to me. I wish that you be correct regarding the age related points.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> I wish your point statement for age be true, however unfortunately it is not true.
> 
> I have saved the ACS point migration sheet on my laptop from ACS website and for age it says below:
> 25-32 (inclusive) 30 points
> ...


If the age range is as mentioned above, till 32 years and 364 days' age, you have 30 points.
After completion of your degree, another two years from your experience are deducted. You may have 9.5 years' experience in your current company. Adjuat the time in between both to settle that two years.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> If the age range is as mentioned above, till 32 years and 364 days' age, you have 30 points.


Friend, for below:
25-32 (inclusive) 30 points
33-39 (inclusive) 25 points

I think it means till 32 years it is 30 points. From 32 years 1 day it reduces to 25 points.

Hi All,
Can somebody please confirm whose interpretation regarding age related points is correct? I wish tirik be correct here, but it seems to me that unfortunately tirik is incorrect here.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Tirik , Ketan
> 
> Are you guys planning to give it again ? The results are shocker for me too (
> 
> ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Friend, for below:
> 25-32 (inclusive) 30 points
> 33-39 (inclusive) 25 points
> 
> ...


I am right. Don't ask anybody. Calculate as per me. I fall in same category.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am right. Don't ask anybody. Calculate as per me. I fall in same category.


Are you sure?

I raised a thread few weeks back:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-i-submit-documents-acs-now-later-urgent.html

Check the above thread please.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Listening:	8.0
Reading:	6.0
Writing:	7.0
Speaking:	7.5
Overall:	7.0


Screwed up again !


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Listening:	8.0
> Reading:	6.0
> Writing:	7.0
> Speaking:	7.5
> ...



Oh my gosh... your fear of reading score became real...


are you planning to give again


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Oh my gosh... your fear of reading score became real...
> 
> 
> are you planning to give again


Hmm , true ... I was only having fear , but was not even ready to accept score of 6 even in my dream ... Any ways .. life will move on .. I have tried my best, might be I am not for Australia Immigration, better we should stop spending money for this stupid exam ! Canada ? )


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hmm , true ... I was only having fear , but was not even ready to accept score of 6 even in my dream ... Any ways .. life will move on .. I have tried my best, might be I am not for Australia Immigration, better we should stop spending money for this stupid exam ! Canada ? )


Try toefl iBT or pearson.
I am thinking of the same. But what is the score requirement for these exam?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Try toefl iBT or pearson.
> I am thinking of the same. But what is the score requirement for these exam?


Not valid i guess.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Not valid i guess.


Valid from Nov 14.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Valid from Nov 14.


Good , but i am not going to wait for such a long time, i will try some thing else ! Like any other country ...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Good , but i am not going to wait for such a long time, i will try some thing else ! Like any other country ...


Hmm....Canada is a good option.


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Listening:	8.0
> Reading:	6.0
> Writing:	7.0
> Speaking:	7.5
> ...


Never give up.

Try once again, try to manage time in reading

Good luck


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hmm , true ... I was only having fear , but was not even ready to accept score of 6 even in my dream ... Any ways .. life will move on .. I have tried my best, might be I am not for Australia Immigration, better we should stop spending money for this stupid exam ! Canada ? )


This whole IELTS thing is a harassment and loot. They very well know that people, especially, from the sub-continent will go for it no matter what the cost is. For an instance, the re-evaluation cost is around INR 7k (even more than that) which I think is ridiculous, it should be 50% or less than that of the exam fee.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If someone fails or wants to improve one particular module/section, why these IELTS guys are making him/her sit for the entire four modules again ??? 

Also it will be very helpful, if writing module is switched as 1st section rather than listening. Because when we reach writing after a grilling session with listening & reading, the candidate is mentally and physically drained.

I doubt, anything will change in-regards to IELTS.... 

I would love to see, overseas folks sitting for Tamil, Hindi, Telugu etc exams in the coming centuries


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

One more suggestion on revaluation process.

It would be better if IELTS folks share the evaluated answer-sheet with their comments to candidate's review for a nominal fee. 

Post-which, if the candidate thinks he/she has a good chance of improving their score can proceed for revaluation of the module.

Being a subjective evaluation, some kind of transparency would help.... I know this change will also not happen


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> I would love to see, overseas folks sitting for Tamil, Hindi, Telugu etc exams in the coming centuries


Ha ha ha. Nice suggestion. Please someone pass it to Mr. Modi.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

What if I do not show my intend, why am I taking IELTS exam and instead of marking "for immigration", can I mark "for personal reasons" while filling the form? Will this make any difference?

Because I have seen many guys who got high scores in 3 modules but below 7 in one particular module and they end up getting a score of below 7 in each module. One good example is the owner of this thread "misecmisc". IELTS people want us to take the test again and again to make money out of it.

Even Australian immigration authorities are not far behind in this conspiracy, 6 in each module 0 points, 7 in each module 10 points. Why not 5 ponits for 6 band or 5 points for 6.5 band. 
Why don't they make some criteria in IELTS for those who want just 5 points? 

It's a bang for the buck business for both IELTS and Australian immigration authorities.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Is there any example anybody knows of any person, who asked for reevaluation in speaking module and got their speaking module score evaluated?

Moreover, when we go for re-evaluation, does it mean that all the four sections will be re-evaluated by default, or will we be asked in which section we want the reevaluation to be done? Because fees is around 7K for IDP, but it does not say for 1 section or all sections. Does anybody has any experience for reevaluation and can answer this query for reevaluation regarding which section shall be reevaluated?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Is there any example anybody knows of any person, who asked for reevaluation in speaking module and got their speaking module score evaluated?
> 
> Moreover, when we go for re-evaluation, does it mean that all the four sections will be re-evaluated by default, or will we be asked in which section we want the reevaluation to be done? Because fees is around 7K for IDP, but it does not say for 1 section or all sections. Does anybody has any experience for reevaluation and can answer this query for reevaluation regarding which section shall be reevaluated?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi, 

For revaluation my bands increased from 6.5 bands to 7 bands. 

Irrespective of one or all sections are opted for revaluation the fess remains same and if bands increase in any other the sections sections then there will be a refund of revaluation fees. 

Hope this helps. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi
I am.going for revaluation for speaking module. I am.just going to.try my luck which is not good though. I got 6.5 in speaking.. I am waiting for TRF as soon as I will get it. I will go.for.EOR.

As far as I know at a time one can go for revaluation of 2 modules. You need to choose which module you want to go.for. one of my friend went for EOR and he told.me this.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Tirik, dude you are correct for age related query. 

Damn, I am being hit by sheer bad luck now. The thread I shared the link to you in which I asked whether I should go for ACS submission or not - this thread I raised in july, so if by that time I would have known this age thing, then I would have submitted my docs to ACS. My date of birth is 26-Sep-81 and now there is almost no chance of me getting invite from any SS for 190 by coming 26-Sep, as the ACS validation process itself can take more than 2 months.

My case is becoming totally screwed up now. Till now, no job after 3 weeks. For 15 points for work i need another 6 months to complete 10 years, so 10-2=8 years work experience, as currently I am having more than 9.5 years experience. I will see for another 2 weeks. Then in the last third week, I will think about withdrawal of my resignation, though it will be my manager's decision if he accepts my withdrawal of my resignation or not.

Seems like pretty bad days are coming for me in future.


----------



## argust (Aug 17, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the last 2 weeks, I have been practicing for my IELTS test. Now I am getting bored from it. I know 2 weeks is not a long time for preparation, and that too, when I was getting only the evenings of work-days and weekends for preparation. Don't know why, but now it does not seem much interesting to me - in some tests, the score is ok and in other tests of the same category, the score turns out to be bad. Only one week is now left for my IELTS test and I am lacking motivation for it. May be because of the low scores in listening and reading I get, which certainly do not seem to be getting any near to the target 8. Writing seems totally out of scope, as it is no where in line with target.
> 
> ...


hi like any exam, confidence is key to preparation. So u have to believe u can do it. I am sure you can since your post seems reasonably good. 
I think you should listen to irish, Scottish and English news on computer and get used to accents.
also for reading, read aloud with concentration. don't hurry with answers.
For the writing, write a paragraph with 150 words in the same box as u get in exams and see how many lines.....so u can write approximately a line short and u will be within the 150 words if that's the limit. Also do paragraphs for content...intro, description and conclusion so it looks like u have a method.
You can do it if u prepare. 2 weeks is not bad u do it properly. Go for it.
also talk to people or friends on phone so u get the talking ok


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Hi
> I am.going for revaluation for speaking module. I am.just going to.try my luck which is not good though. I got 6.5 in speaking.. I am waiting for TRF as soon as I will get it. I will go.for.EOR.
> 
> As far as I know at a time one can go for revaluation of 2 modules. You need to choose which module you want to go.for. one of my friend went for EOR and he told.me this.


Your friend in good example of various types of nuts found in this Andromeda galaxy and specifically for planet earth   

Jokes apart I there are no restrictions on number of bands to be reevaluated. You may check out IDP or BC WEBSITES for the same. 

Hope this helps. 

Regards, 
Deep


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> For revaluation my bands increased from 6.5 bands to 7 bands.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify again - when we go for reevaluation, will we be asked in which section we want re-evaluation to be done or is it by default taken as all the 4 sections?

I want to go for reevaluation for speaking section only. Is there any chance that the initial score can even get reduced in the section which is asked for reevaluation?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Just to clarify again - when we go for reevaluation, will we be asked in which section we want re-evaluation to be done or is it by default taken as all the 4 sections?
> 
> I want to go for reevaluation for speaking section only. Is there any chance that the initial score can even get reduced in the section which is asked for reevaluation?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi, 

No chances for lower revision of bands. Bands can only increase in a revaluation request, you have to specify which module (s) you want reevaluated. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi
> I am.going for revaluation for speaking module. I am.just going to.try my luck which is not good though. I got 6.5 in speaking.. I am waiting for TRF as soon as I will get it. I will go.for.EOR.
> 
> As far as I know at a time one can go for revaluation of 2 modules. You need to choose which module you want to go.for. one of my friend went for EOR and he told.me this.


Hi i am also going for revaluation of writing module.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Just to clarify again - when we go for reevaluation, will we be asked in which section we want re-evaluation to be done or is it by default taken as all the 4 sections?
> 
> I want to go for reevaluation for speaking section only. Is there any chance that the initial score can even get reduced in the section which is asked for reevaluation?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


One can reevaluate all four sections for same fees. Either you want to reevaluate one section or all four, fees remains same. In one form one can apply for reevaluation for all four sections or as per one's wish. 
They will send you revised TRF if scores are increased. Else even not answer. If scores are revised, your reevaluation fees will be returned back.

Hope this clarifies all doubts.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

I have to go for ACS submission, as I have not submitted my documents to ACS till now. But ACS will take around 2 months to get back to us. How long does ACS take these days to validate the documents? Any idea, please.

Is age calculated when we submit request for EOI, or is age calculated when we receive the invite from SS for 190 visa?

So any chance of Victoria SS before 26-Sep under above conditions? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Where can I found good idioms list for IELTS preparation? Any website name??

Regards


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Any good list of Idioms for IELTS preparation? Any web link


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Started my preparation for next round of fight with IELTS exams


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> One can reevaluate all four sections for same fees. Either you want to reevaluate one section or all four, fees remains same. In one form one can apply for reevaluation for all four sections or as per one's wish.
> They will send you revised TRF if scores are increased. Else even not answer. If scores are revised, your reevaluation fees will be returned back.
> 
> Hope this clarifies all doubts.


Even if the score is not revised, then also I think we should hear from them as for re-evaluation, the marksheet will be submitted to them, so they need to send us back the marksheet at least even if there is no revision on the score. What do you think? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi i am also going for revaluation of writing module.


Hi ketan..are you going to choose all 4 modules or only writing? I am little confused in this whether I should go.for all or only for one. I am also scared what if they degrade my marks..is it possible?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Started my preparation for next round of fight with IELTS exams


All the best to you. May you get your desired score at your IELTS test.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

nicemathan said:


> Started my preparation for next round of fight with IELTS exams


Best of luck.. hope you will get the desired results this time.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

To all who are planning for re-evaluation.

Go by your gut feeling. You are the best judge of YOU.

If you think you have done better than the reflected scores just go for re-evaluation.

All best folks, however don't forget to book an slot with IELTS if you are running in a tight schedule, which might serve as a backup in-case EOR doesn't result in score increase. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Sumi.

Hopefully, I get the desired score this time.



sumi81 said:


> Best of luck.. hope you will get the desired results this time.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Misecmisc. (Dont know your name)

Regards,
Raj



misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you get your desired score at your IELTS test.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Can someone tell me, good Ielts institute in Dubai..
I'll be appreciate if anyone refer me a good Ielts institute.

Thanks


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

Someone in Mumbai needs IELTS counselling, I can spare a bit of time on weekends, post lunch. Just give me a shout if you need some pep talk and prep strategies. Nothing at expert level, just friendly help...


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> Someone in Mumbai needs IELTS counselling, I can spare a bit of time on weekends, post lunch. Just give me a shout if you need some pep talk and prep strategies. Nothing at expert level, just friendly help...


I wont mind doing the same in bengaluru... 

My intention to do it : i like to help, i would learn something new, if i'll be good I can think of doing this part time... Of course it wont be of use because if i settle in australia i won't have any students to study from me ... :-D

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi ketan..are you going to choose all 4 modules or only writing? I am little confused in this whether I should go.for all or only for one. I am also scared what if they degrade my marks..is it possible?


Hi sumi,

I am going revaluation of writing only. I think marks of listening and reading will not vary as they are objective and i am happy with my speaking also.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi sumi,
> 
> I am going revaluation of writing only. I think marks of listening and reading will not vary as they are objective and i am happy with my speaking also.




Good luck..I will also go for speaking only. Have you applied yet?

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5( waiting for TRF to apply for EOR)


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Has the british council stopped the IELTS tests in bangalore. I am trying to get a date for Oct 2014 and the result is "No tests found"
However, it is available in IDP's website. 
Is the 2 tests different?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Usually BC's slots are advance booked. 

Are you checking for OCt2nd I reckon many people fancy that date.



lakshmim_84 said:


> Has the british council stopped the IELTS tests in bangalore. I am trying to get a date for Oct 2014 and the result is "No tests found"
> However, it is available in IDP's website.
> Is the 2 tests different?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

IELTS conducted by BC & IDP are same. No difference.

But few people might have different experience with each of them. 



lakshmim_84 said:


> Has the british council stopped the IELTS tests in bangalore. I am trying to get a date for Oct 2014 and the result is "No tests found"
> However, it is available in IDP's website.
> Is the 2 tests different?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

My this post is completely off-topic, but since in this thread I had made some friends, so thought of asking some advice from you all.

I have come across a job requirement in contract mode for Saudi Arabia(SA). But due to hard rules in SA, I was thinking whether I should proceed for it. Moreover, in SA, the companies keep our passport till the time we work there. The current contract says 1 year duration.

So what do you guys think? Is it better for me to take this SA opportunity or try to withdraw my resignation from my current company? I am on permanent payroll in my current company and it is in the top 15 IT companies in India. I will have to work for another 6 months for me to become eligible for filing 189 visa. So what do you all think - how should I proceed?

One more option I have is to complete my notice period in my curret company in coming 2 weeks and then sit at home and try to search another job opportunity. But the trend which I have observed over the last 5 months is that the number of job requirements has decreased to a great extent and even the few companies which have job requirements are not serious in completing their interview process.

So I am quite confused now. So thought of seeking suggestions from you all. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My this post is completely off-topic, but since in this thread I had made some friends, so thought of asking some advice from you all.
> 
> ...




Just don't go to SA !


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Finally today I have submitted form for EOR. Now the wait starts which will end after 8 weeks. 

Let's see how the things will go...

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My this post is completely off-topic, but since in this thread I had made some friends, so thought of asking some advice from you all.
> 
> ...


Hi..just thought of giving my inputs.. dont know if it would be helpful.. you should not go to SA. This doesnt make any sense going for a contractual job and that too 1 year where there is no guarantee if it will.last for 1 year. Other point is job market is in low mode nowadays and getting a job is not that easy. In this case you should withdraw your resignation and keep.continuing work there. One should be practical not sentimental. If one has enough funds to survive without for 6 months then one can go ahead with this decision. If the answer is negative, then one should accept the reality. ACccording to me, we are all just resources for a company it doesnt matter if we leave or stay but a great deal for us. At the end of the day, how we are going to earn bread and butter for our family matters a lot..

Just my thought..good luck..

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally today I have submitted form for EOR. Now the wait starts which will end after 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


All the best to you. May you get your target score at your IELTS test.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you get your target score at your IELTS test.


Thanks misecmisc.

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My this post is completely off-topic, but since in this thread I had made some friends, so thought of asking some advice from you all.
> 
> ...


Don't go to SA.
Try here in India only.

What is the condition in the current company? Your management have your substitute? Or yet they need your final word? 
How your current company behaving with you? 
If they will maintain your dignity after you withdraw your resignation or they have offered you salary hike than pass your 10 months(6 months for 8 years completion + 4 months Australia procedure) in the current company.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> What is the condition in the current company? Your management have your substitute? Or yet they need your final word?
> How your current company behaving with you?
> If they will maintain your dignity after you withdraw your resignation or they have offered you salary hike than pass your 10 months(6 months for 8 years completion + 4 months Australia procedure) in the current company.


Well, my project manager still seems to be finding my substitute. But since I work in a big organization, so yesterday we heard about finalization of my substitute, who may be joining by next week.

My manager, when I sent my resignation, became angry on me because I resigned after 3 days of reaching onsite location. He started saying that it was unprofessional from myside that after reaching onsite location, I resigned. But I told him that I reached onsite on Friday and the offer which I got was on Tuesday, so I resigned on Tuesday. Rather it would have been unprofessional if I would have declined going to onsite from India itself and what reason would I have given since I had not got the offer till I was in India. Moreover, the onsite duration was total of 1 month only. Then my manager in angry mood said to me that the next day morning he will accept my resignation in the system tool. So following day morning he accepted my resignation in the tool.

The offer which I got, then I asked for restructuring of salary components in it and was then put on hold by the new company. But I did not withdraw my resignation and my notice period is continuing till now.

Actually since you may be knowing that in a big company, there is usually no value of a consultant and he is just a count for billing purpose and the big companies usually don't value the consultant, rather think that they can replace one consultant by another whenever they need, as there are huge number of consultants in market today.

I have been working in my current project for nearly 2 years and even before my resignation, there was no consideration regarding my value to the project, though I was the single consultant in my module at both onsite and offshore. So after resigning also, the situation remains same - my project manager usually neglects me and does not talk to me and rarely speaks to me when there is some project work he needs me to do in my module.

If in next week i ask my manager that I need to withdraw my resignation, I don't know how he will react. Most probably he will ask me why I want to withdraw? I can say to him that the initial offer was put on hold, so I do not have any job offer, so I want to continue in current company. But then he will say that when you will get a job offer then you will resign again. So most probably he will not accept my withdrawal.

Seems like I will have to sit at home to find my next job and if really my future is totally dark, then the worst case scenario will happen - i ask for withdrawal, my manager does not accept my withdrawal, after 2 weeks i do not have any job so I will be sitting at home, will search for a new job in coming 1 or 2 months - may be will not get any job, consequently I will not be able to complete my remaining 6 months of work, so no 60 points from 190 visa, so not able to go to australia, will just sit at my home and try to find a local job may be a teacher or a data entry operator somewhere in my home town with my career totally destroyed and the whole community around me making fun of me.

Let me see what future has in store for me.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hope for the best.

Plan for the worst.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Well, my project manager still seems to be finding my substitute. But since I work in a big organization, so yesterday we heard about finalization of my substitute, who may be joining by next week.
> 
> My manager, when I sent my resignation, became angry on me because I resigned after 3 days of reaching onsite location. He started saying that it was unprofessional from myside that after reaching onsite location, I resigned. But I told him that I reached onsite on Friday and the offer which I got was on Tuesday, so I resigned on Tuesday. Rather it would have been unprofessional if I would have declined going to onsite from India itself and what reason would I have given since I had not got the offer till I was in India. Moreover, the onsite duration was total of 1 month only. Then my manager in angry mood said to me that the next day morning he will accept my resignation in the system tool. So following day morning he accepted my resignation in the tool.
> 
> ...


misecmisc, 

I read your message, don't be sad and don't loose your hope. Ask your manager to accept your withdrawal and I am dead sure he will accept it. Be honest and tell him the truth. Even I will pray for you to get your job back and also move for Australia in the near future ....Ask it.


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

I preponed my IELTS and now awaiting my results!

29th is the D-Day


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Well, my project manager still seems to be finding my substitute. But since I work in a big organization, so yesterday we heard about finalization of my substitute, who may be joining by next week.
> 
> My manager, when I sent my resignation, became angry on me because I resigned after 3 days of reaching onsite location. He started saying that it was unprofessional from myside that after reaching onsite location, I resigned. But I told him that I reached onsite on Friday and the offer which I got was on Tuesday, so I resigned on Tuesday. Rather it would have been unprofessional if I would have declined going to onsite from India itself and what reason would I have given since I had not got the offer till I was in India. Moreover, the onsite duration was total of 1 month only. Then my manager in angry mood said to me that the next day morning he will accept my resignation in the system tool. So following day morning he accepted my resignation in the tool.
> 
> ...


Big companies may not value employee but they surely value person. If you withdraw your resignation, your manager will surely accept your withdrawal. Don't worry.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> misecmisc,
> 
> I read your message, don't be sad and don't loose your hope. Ask your manager to accept your withdrawal and I am dead sure he will accept it. Be honest and tell him the truth. Even I will pray for you to get your job back and also move for Australia in the near future ....Ask it.


Thanks mandy for your support. Really appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks mandy for your support. Really appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.


You are more than welcome dear, Keep your hopes alive and ask your manager to accept your withdrawal. 

Regards


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Don't wait till the last week. The sooner the better... just my 2 cents


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Well, my project manager still seems to be finding my substitute. But since I work in a big organization, so yesterday we heard about finalization of my substitute, who may be joining by next week.
> 
> My manager, when I sent my resignation, became angry on me because I resigned after 3 days of reaching onsite location. He started saying that it was unprofessional from myside that after reaching onsite location, I resigned. But I told him that I reached onsite on Friday and the offer which I got was on Tuesday, so I resigned on Tuesday. Rather it would have been unprofessional if I would have declined going to onsite from India itself and what reason would I have given since I had not got the offer till I was in India. Moreover, the onsite duration was total of 1 month only. Then my manager in angry mood said to me that the next day morning he will accept my resignation in the system tool. So following day morning he accepted my resignation in the tool.
> 
> ...


Dude ! 

No is doing any home work in any company, be practical and bold as i said earlier i have been in this situation where i left the job, but after some time when there was no offer i got frustrated and was really down, hope this situation might not come to u , as i must suggest go with your manager and have a drink out side , make sure you should take him in confidence as the new person who will join will take any ways time to cope up with the job objectives , so ask the same to your manager that due personal issues i am not able to leave this job and would like to continue. Make him feel like you are speking your heart out, after all he is also a human being !! Rest all upto you . As IELTS test is really not bankable and you have to accept it ;-) all the best. Above is all my exp who is talking, so you can better not underestimate it....!!!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

do you have link for that site?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sumi81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally today I have submitted form for EOR. Now the wait starts which will end after 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Eager to know your EOR. If possible pls PM of EOR.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

No IELTS exams are being conducted right now?


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> No IELTS exams are being conducted right now?


The earliest for new enrollment is Oct 18 in Blr and results takes another 2 week. My results is due this Friday (fingers crossed)


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sashflashysash said:


> The earliest for new enrollment is Oct 18 in Blr and results takes another 2 week. My results is due this Friday (fingers crossed)


This thread is almost dry since 15 Aug. Not much posts!!!!


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

I have also submitted for EOR for my IELTS test score. Let me see if after 8 weeks, if there will be any change in my initial IELTS score.

After Aug 2, I think there was a test date for Aug 16. Has anyone given their IELTS test on Aug 16?


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am getting ready for September 6th 2014...

I wish to get something out of it, since it will be my 3rd attempt...
I am getting short in writing !


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

misecmisc said:


> I have also submitted for EOR for my IELTS test score. Let me see if after 8 weeks, if there will be any change in my initial IELTS score.
> 
> After Aug 2, I think there was a test date for Aug 16. Has anyone given their IELTS test on Aug 16?


Good luck... have you booked another date for IELTS... in which module you have applied EOR for?

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Train hard :boxing: 

Fight easy 



nonee17 said:


> I am getting ready for September 6th 2014...
> 
> I wish to get something out of it, since it will be my 3rd attempt...
> I am getting short in writing !


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Good luck... have you booked another date for IELTS... in which module you have applied EOR for?


EOR in speaking section.

I will not give IELTS test again even if the score is not increased and remains same. Is there any possibility of score getting decreased in EOR? If my IELTS score is decreased, then I may be forced to give IELTS test again, so in this case I will try IELTS test just one more time. If I will get the target score, it shall be ok, otherwise I will completely drop the idea of giving IELTS test again.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> Don't drop your migration plans just because of IELTS.. With some good preparation you can easily crack it. I needed 8 in all modules to get 20 points since my years of experience was lesser than 3, even I was bored with the preparation. What kept me going was te challenge to score good in the practice tests. I cracked it in the first attempt.. Just requires good amount of practice. All the best


Hi There,,

Question for state sponsorship... 

How difficult is this process? I only have 55 points (including IELTS), do i stand any chance??


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> EOR in speaking section.
> 
> I will not give IELTS test again even if the score is not increased and remains same. Is there any possibility of score getting decreased in EOR? If my IELTS score is decreased, then I may be forced to give IELTS test again, so in this case I will try IELTS test just one more time. If I will get the target score, it shall be ok, otherwise I will completely drop the idea of giving IELTS test again.


No chance of decrease in Bands... Be rest assured. 

Best of luck for EOR... I hope you get through. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

*Multiple IELTS*

I took IELTS and scored 7, 7.5, 8 & 7 i.e overall 7 band and hence 10 points making my total points to 55. 

So, i am trying to take IELTS again. My question is:

I i score less band or a 6 or 6.5 in one of the module then can i reconsider my old score or the old score is overwritten with a new one. 

Or during EOI i can give any one of IELTS id (whichever is higher). With 55 i am thinking of applying for state sponsorship.

Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

manoj_tutlani said:


> I took IELTS and scored 7, 7.5, 8 & 7 i.e overall 7 band and hence 10 points making my total points to 55.
> 
> So, i am trying to take IELTS again. My question is:
> 
> ...


Another IELTS TRF is valid for 3 years and no it doesn't override any previous IELTS results which are less than 3 years old. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Or during EOI i can give any one of IELTS id (whichever is higher)


You can take the 'whichever is higher' path. There is no concept of overriding or superseding scores since it isn't a qualification, but merely a proficiency test.

You can use your best score from all your attempts.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> No chance of decrease in Bands... Be rest assured.
> 
> Best of luck for EOR... I hope you get through.
> 
> ...


If as per your reply there will be no decrease in initial score in EOR, then hopefully my this 2 Aug test will be the first and last attempt of mine for IELTS test.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

I was silent these days folks !!

Applied for WES las week. Packet has reached Canada already and collating all the docs for Visa filing if result is positive, i will file the Canadian PR by sept if all goes well as i have already given IELTS so half stage was clear for me , all the best for EOR's my frnds !

Cheers
Yash


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Good luck...


Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> I was silent these days folks !!
> 
> Applied for WES las week. Packet has reached Canada already and collating all the docs for Visa filing if result is positive, i will file the Canadian PR by sept if all goes well as i have already given IELTS so half stage was clear for me , all the best for EOR's my frnds !
> 
> ...


All the best to you.

I have heard the Canadian PR takes a very long time to come, something like 2 years, though I think it should not take that long.

Do you know how much time Canadian PR takes to come after applying?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

yashdeepsingh said:


> I was silent these days folks !!
> 
> Applied for WES las week. Packet has reached Canada already and collating all the docs for Visa filing if result is positive, i will file the Canadian PR by sept if all goes well as i have already given IELTS so half stage was clear for me , all the best for EOR's my frnds !
> 
> ...


Hi Yash,

For which occupation code you have applied for the canadian PR. I already have WES and IELTS both. But testing occupation is not in the list so didnt apply. Waiting for the express entry.


Regards,
Sumi

ACS - positive ICT SYSTEM TEST ENGINEER, Applied ACS again for SOFTWARE TESTER on 18/8/2014, IELTS - L 7.5 R 8 W 7 S 6.5- applied for EOR 20/08/2014


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> EOR in speaking section.
> 
> I will not give IELTS test again even if the score is not increased and remains same. Is there any possibility of score getting decreased in EOR? If my IELTS score is decreased, then I may be forced to give IELTS test again, so in this case I will try IELTS test just one more time. If I will get the target score, it shall be ok, otherwise I will completely drop the idea of giving IELTS test again.


What you have decided for your job?


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

Just got my IELTS result. So happy this was my second attempt . First time I scored an overall score of 7.5 and my bandscores were 8 8 7 6 this time again an overall bandscore of 7.5 and my bandscores are 7.5 7.5 7 7. So happy


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

189 said:


> Never loose hope, I know people who attempted IELTS 22 times before getting the score what they want.
> 
> If I would be you, Instead of posting such "boring" post i would post what are my exact score, specific problem, mistakes etc i am making and seek help from group how they have overcome the same.
> 
> ...




Wishing all Friends here - ALL THE BEST & good luck (who plan to take IELTS exam in Sept 2014) .....

Hope each one of U get that dream result - 
i.e. 20 pointer (8 bands in each exam-module)


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you.
> 
> I have heard the Canadian PR takes a very long time to come, something like 2 years, though I think it should not take that long.
> 
> Do you know how much time Canadian PR takes to come after applying?


True, not sure, but i am not in hurry yo leave this country, i am doing my bit to secure some thing overseas. So thats it. 

Cheers
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

sumi81 said:


> Hi Yash,
> 
> For which occupation code you have applied for the canadian PR. I already have WES and IELTS both. But testing occupation is not in the list so didnt apply. Waiting for the express entry.
> 
> ...


You can check on FSW CIC canada, i am applying for 2173 or 2171 , still need to file the application for Software Ebgineer.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Congrats Buddy !!*



Seva said:


> Just got my IELTS result. So happy this was my second attempt . First time I scored an overall score of 7.5 and my bandscores were 8 8 7 6 this time again an overall bandscore of 7.5 and my bandscores are 7.5 7.5 7 7. So happy


congrats SEVA !!
Now U earned yourself - the 10 points - to add up to your Points' Tally


----------



## boneyandco (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll be getting going for the IELTS test soon. 

Listening, Reading and Speaking - I'm quite confident that I'll get at least band 7.
Writing would be hard. I haven't even used a pen in a while .

Most of my writing has been e-mails at work and with colleagues, none of which helps improving vocabulary and organizing content in expected order etc.

I'll go through as many training books as I can and hopefully that helps.

Keep sharing IELTS stories


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

yashdeepsingh said:


> I was silent these days folks !!
> 
> Applied for WES las week. Packet has reached Canada already and collating all the docs for Visa filing if result is positive, i will file the Canadian PR by sept if all goes well as i have already given IELTS so half stage was clear for me , all the best for EOR's my frnds !
> 
> ...


Yash,

Did you send the the docs for Canada without WES? If so, there are certain chances that your application will be rejected and file is returned back. It is mandatory to include WES ECA document as part of application.

I am really sorry to let down your hope and aspiration but you've to face the truth.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Seva said:


> Just got my IELTS result. So happy this was my second attempt . First time I scored an overall score of 7.5 and my bandscores were 8 8 7 6 this time again an overall bandscore of 7.5 and my bandscores are 7.5 7.5 7 7. So happy


Congrats Seva. :clap2:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> What you have decided for your job?


I contacted the previous company, which has put the offer on hold because of me asking for restructuring of the salary components. I said to them that they can let me know if the requirement is still there and then I can consider their offer. They sent me the offer with the same compensation details and I told them that I can join them. So I am leaving my current company. The saddest part is that till now in my current company not even a single person in management hierarchy has even talked with me asking me if I can withdraw my resignation. So I really do not want to work in my current company anymore. The joining date is after one month nearly. So I will be sitting for 1 month at my home. The only worse thing that can now happen to me is that after say 3 weeks that company may say to me that the position for which they offered me the job, since that project did not come to them, so they cannot hire me and so I will be back to square one with me having no job. But even if this situation happens, then also I will try to get some other job at some other company, may be a contract job and try to complete 6 months of work to complete my 10 year work experience.

Because of the good thoughts from you all friends towards me, I think I got the offer, which was on hold. So I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.

May you all be peaceful, happy and healthy.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

alwaysonnet said:


> Yash,
> 
> Did you send the the docs for Canada without WES? If so, there are certain chances that your application will be rejected and file is returned back. It is mandatory to include WES ECA document as part of application.
> 
> I am really sorry to let down your hope and aspiration but you've to face the truth.


;-) 
How one can send Visa application like this dude ! WES i was talking abt, dont worry i know the procedure .. so cheers

Yash


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

a)Do we need to pay for re-check?
b) Is there a difference between re-check and re-evaluation? Will the entire LWRS test be re-examined or only one can be re-assessed?
c) Is there a fees levied for the same and if so, what is the fees for the same?
d) How long does it take to get the reassessed results?
e) Could there be a chance that the band gets decreased? If so, will the older bands still be considered or the newer band gets considered?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> a)Do we need to pay for re-check?
> b) Is there a difference between re-check and re-evaluation? Will the entire LWRS test be re-examined or only one can be re-assessed?
> c) Is there a fees levied for the same and if so, what is the fees for the same?
> d) How long does it take to get the reassessed results?
> e) Could there be a chance that the band gets decreased? If so, will the older bands still be considered or the newer band gets considered?


Please check in previous pages and you will get the answer to all the above queries and don't worry you do not have to browse back too many pages in this thread to get your answers.

If still you find some of your question is not answered, then please post your unanswered question again.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

sashflashysash said:


> a)Do we need to pay for re-check?
> b) Is there a difference between re-check and re-evaluation? Will the entire LWRS test be re-examined or only one can be re-assessed?
> c) Is there a fees levied for the same and if so, what is the fees for the same?
> d) How long does it take to get the reassessed results?
> e) Could there be a chance that the band gets decreased? If so, will the older bands still be considered or the newer band gets considered?


What I would say is if u r confident enough, go for re-evaluation. 

I had 0.5 less in speaking and got it re-evaluated last week, increased from 6.5 to 7. It exactly took 2 months to got the result. Writing and speaking has a better chance to get 0.5 score when re-evaluated.

you can re-evaluate all the four modules for the same price, or u cal select the module which u want to re-evaluate.

The fees is 7650/- I think


----------



## Seva (Jul 24, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> congrats SEVA !!
> Now U earned yourself - the 10 points - to add up to your Points' Tally


Thank youuuuu


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

Guys, so I am filing my EOI today. Will the TRF number change after re-assessment? I dont want my invite to freeze


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> Guys, so I am filing my EOI today. Will the TRF number change after re-assessment? I dont want my invite to freeze


Try calling IDP or British council !

And why would you submit your EOI if you don't have a confirmed IELTS result ?


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Try calling IDP or British council !
> 
> And why would you submit your EOI if you don't have a confirmed IELTS result ?


I do have it.
I want to reassess. Can the scores go lower?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

sashflashysash said:


> I do have it.
> I want to reassess. Can the scores go lower?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Nope. scores will not be lowered during reval.


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

Folks -

I received my grant a couple of months back. i did not include my spouse and kid in the main application and decided to apply for their visa as separate, while i'll be working in Australia.

I have heard that, in my situation my spouse is not supposed to attempt IELTS, Is that true ?

Also What all Australian docs would be required for the spouse/kid dependent visa ?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> I do have it.
> I want to reassess. Can the scores go lower?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


I would say don't submit EOI till you have required results.

Else you would come in category of false claims if your ielts score does not meet the requirement.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I do not know where else to write about it.

I sat my IELTS yesterday. I took a whole month to study for the test, but ended up only using a week of it. Nevertheless, I felt relatively good about it all, since I do not think there is much to prepare, unless you are really struggling with the language. All you can do is make yourself a bit familiar with the test format, and a week or so seems to suffice for that.

On the test day, I was firstly surprised by the order of the test. It was not listening, reading, writing that I was accustomed with, but writing, reading and listening! So, this was a bit of a shocker, especially because I had always dreaded the writing part.

Overall, I think I did very good in reading and listening. Also, speaking section went surprisingly well - I have taken TOEFL twice before and speaking had always been my Achilles' heel. I would not be surprised if I got 8.0+ for these three sections. 

However, writing was a real nightmare! That ridiculous time limit really makes you wonder if they are trying to measure how swiftly you can move your hand or how good you are at the language. Sure, people who are very good at English are likely to score well even under those restrictions, but many good English speakers are deemed to fail because they are slower by nature. It is not like raising time limits will give much advantage to those who are not very good at the language, but it will definitely give a point or even two for those who are able but just not fast enough. I am so not going to get good points for writing, 7.0 at the best. 

ARGHH! There goes my $330 and the chance for PR. Life is a lottery!


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> I do not know where else to write about it.
> 
> I sat my IELTS yesterday. I took a whole month to study for the test, but ended up only using a week of it. Nevertheless, I felt relatively good about it all, since I do not think there is much to prepare, unless you are really struggling with the language. All you can do is make yourself a bit familiar with the test format, and a week or so seems to suffice for that.
> 
> ...


Yes, IELTS-W kind of makes us realize how auto-correct has screwed our lives. I have decided to drop the idea of EOR against writing because they just need a 6 in NSW. But I have to live with the ignominy of 6.5 in writing, which I thought was my forte.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just finished my IELTS test today. I felt it went well overall. Anyway, now waiting for the results


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> Just finished my IELTS test today. I felt it went well overall. Anyway, now waiting for the results


All the best.

Which test you opted IDP or BC?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I opted for BC. I felt the listening section of IDP was a bit difficult. BC was more straight forward. 
Like we know the answer would be in the 2nd or 3rd sentence in the BC listening transcript but in IDP, it was like after 15 sentences. So we have to concentrate a lot for it


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> I opted for BC. I felt the listening section of IDP was a bit difficult. BC was more straight forward.
> Like we know the answer would be in the 2nd or 3rd sentence in the BC listening transcript but in IDP, it was like after 15 sentences. So we have to concentrate a lot for it


You are absolutely right, I have opted IDP, i wanted to take BC but due to some scenario, I could not. How was the writing and speaking? 

what que card you spoke?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, today was the speaking test. The cue card was a ridiculous topic :

Explain a good behaviour of a friend of yours. 
You should explain :
who is this friend.
what is this behaviour and when did you see it.
why do you like to have that behaviour in you


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Writing was OK. First was a letter

"you came to know that a neighbour of yours is giving lessons in a foreign language. You want to attend this class. Write a letter to her about these classes. In the letter you should write 
1)how you came to know about the lessons
2)how will the classes be beneficial to you.
3)ask some questions that you have about the class"

and second was the essay

"Air travel has become cheaper in the recent times. Some people consider this as a positive development, but others are opposed to it. Write your views about it and give some examples from your life about it"


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I sat on IELTS on 6th sept as well, I have my speaking coming tomorrow, I opted for BC this time and I found listening very hard specially the last part !

Lashkmim surprisingly I got the same task2 instead they asked me to discuss both points and make an opinion, no examples were asked !


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I felt the section 3 of listening part a bit confusing. Had to guess some answers. It was something about 'pecha kucha' slides. Two people were talking about a presentation that one had to give


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am praying for 7 in listening as my writing and reading went really good...

Lets see how my speaking goes !


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> I felt the section 3 of listening part a bit confusing. Had to guess some answers. It was something about 'pecha kucha' slides. Two people were talking about a presentation that one had to give


Same here  both the questions and options were too long  finally i had to make wild guesses before moving on to the next part !!


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

So everyone is in the same boat...


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

nonee17 said:


> I am praying for 7 in listening as my writing and reading went really good...
> 
> Lets see how my speaking goes !


Hi none, 
Don't worry...if listening section was tough, they would likely come down with the band score....for ex, sometime 27 to 28 answers will give u a band score of 7....

Mine and my wife's listening was also tough for our exam....section 2 & 3 were extremely tough for us, but we got 7.5 & 7.....so don't worry...


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you anish for your "boosting my moral" reply...really appreciate it
I am hopeful as always


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone know about PTE Academic? It is mentioned in Australian immi site that from november they are going to accept IELTS, TOEFL and PTE Academic scores.

Have anyone of you appeared this exam?

Thanks, 
Srilatha


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> Don't drop your migration plans just because of IELTS.. With some good preparation you can easily crack it. I needed 8 in all modules to get 20 points since my years of experience was lesser than 3, even I was bored with the preparation. What kept me going was te challenge to score good in the practice tests. I cracked it in the first attempt.. Just requires good amount of practice. All the best


Hi,

Your IELTS Score is pretty amazing, 

Please share some tips to improve score in Writing and speaking.

also you attended from which city and organisation (BC or IDP)


----------



## ARM_0112 (Apr 9, 2014)

A very good source for IELTS tips is dcielts.com (Dominic Cole). I came across this website by chance but it really helped me get a decent score.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> From what little I know:
> 
> 1. It is necessary that you achieve the minimum word count, or you will lose marks.
> 
> ...


Hi
your suggestions inspire me lot. 
In which city and (BC or IDP) you appeared for IELTS. Get Score of Writing 8.5 is amazing


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys,

I am done with IELTS, LRW and next is Speaking on 24th September. Lets see what score I will obtain?

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am done with IELTS, LRW and next is Speaking on 24th September. Lets see what score I will obtain?
> 
> Thanks



What's your expectation in LRW and also in S

In which location and org (BC or IDP) you have attended


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

What are the questions for task 1 and task 2?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I need 7 in each, lets see how much I obtain. Location was Chandigarh, Punjab and org IDP. 

Task 1: You have been taking a course at night school. but you are not happy with some part of the course. give details about course part......


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys,
I got a mail from IDP that my IELTS results will get delayed by 2 weeks and that I will receive it on 3rd October. Has anybody faced this. I took my IELTS on 6th Sept from IDP (Navi Mumbai).

What to do? I guess I dont have any options.


----------



## ciscohakcer (Jun 15, 2014)

have any one attempted PTE Academic ? i have heard that it's bit easy as compare to the IELTS, is that true ?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi folks.. back again... but still not been able to score 7 each.. getting 6.5 in writing every time.. can somebody guide regarding this...


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Since last three times I am getting a 6 in writing ..this time though i was confident about getting a 7. I wrote a pretty decent essay...considering all points related to cohesion coherence etc.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys,
> I got a mail from IDP that my IELTS results will get delayed by 2 weeks and that I will receive it on 3rd October. Has anybody faced this. I took my IELTS on 6th Sept from IDP (Navi Mumbai).
> 
> What to do? I guess I dont have any options.


It's quite common now.... they are delaying the results for everyone now a days by 7 - 20 days


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

ciscohakcer said:


> have any one attempted PTE Academic ? i have heard that it's bit easy as compare to the IELTS, is that true ?


Hi,

Even I heard the same and came to know that these alternate scores are accepted from november 2014. But date hasn't been confirmed. 

Anyone planning to write? 

Thanks,
Srilatha


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

nonee17 said:


> Since last three times I am getting a 6 in writing ..this time though i was confident about getting a 7. I wrote a pretty decent essay...considering all points related to cohesion coherence etc.


What was the task 2 please??:confused2:


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

alwaysonnet said:


> What was the task 2 please??:confused2:


It was a discussion topic about air travel is becomming cheaper as it was before, others disageee..discuss both points and make an opinion...


----------



## ciscohakcer (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Srilatha,

i am planning to write, most like will schedule the exam for october end.




Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I heard the same and came to know that these alternate scores are accepted from november 2014. But date hasn't been confirmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

I got 8 8 8 6.5. really disappointed and frustrated. need 8 in all modules. plan to resit on 18/10. Any insights about PTE academic. Is it really easier than Ielts?


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

hoangdekiem said:


> I got 8 8 8 6.5. really disappointed and frustrated. need 8 in all modules. plan to resit on 18/10. Any insights about PTE academic. Is it really easier than Ielts?


If you are really confident then send your 6.5 for review, i know one guy with high score in all other modules (similar situation as yours) got his score corrected after review.


----------



## mimo88 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have my IELTS due on 2nd Oct. Need at least 7 in each band. Hoping for the best. Just worried about writing part though. I tried few at home but when i checked the actual there is lot of difference.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

ciscohakcer said:


> Hi Srilatha,
> 
> i am planning to write, most like will schedule the exam for october end.


Did u get any practice papers in online?
I got from only one website. Which band u in all modules?

I need 7 in each.

Thanks,
Srilatha


----------



## ciscohakcer (Jun 15, 2014)

yep, i am also looking for band 7 in each module , in my last attempt i got 7 in all modules
except writing, for which i have got 5 ;-).

are you talking about the PTE academic practice test or IELTS ?





Srilatha said:


> Did u get any practice papers in online?
> I got from only one website. Which band u in all modules?
> 
> I need 7 in each.
> ...


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

ciscohakcer said:


> yep, i am also looking for band 7 in each module , in my last attempt i got 7 in all modules
> except writing, for which i have got 5 ;-).
> 
> are you talking about the PTE academic practice test or IELTS ?


I am talking about PTE Academic

I didn't get any resources.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> I am talking about PTE Academic
> 
> I didn't get any resources.


I took PTE academic last month. its more intense than IELTS. you will have 30 secs for every answer. and if you dont start speaking in 7 seconds the microphone will switch off and you wont be scored.

the worst part about PTE is there will be 10 more guys sitting next to you and giving exam and everyone will speak at the same time. its next to impossible to concentrate. its like a fish market.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> I took PTE academic last month. its more intense than IELTS. you will have 30 secs for every answer. and if you dont start speaking in 7 seconds the microphone will switch off and you wont be scored.
> 
> the worst part about PTE is there will be 10 more guys sitting next to you and giving exam and everyone will speak at the same time. its next to impossible to concentrate. its like a fish market.


Ooh! That's pathetic. 

So how much you scored?


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

ciscohakcer said:


> yep, i am also looking for band 7 in each module , in my last attempt i got 7 in all modules
> except writing, for which i have got 5 ;-).
> 
> are you talking about the PTE academic practice test or IELTS ?





mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my IELTS due on 2nd Oct. Need at least 7 in each band. Hoping for the best. Just worried about writing part though. I tried few at home but when i checked the actual there is lot of difference.


Guys I was in same situation got 6.5 in writing during my first attempt, what really worked for me to cross 7+ mark in writing was,

1. Use of idioms. (http://www.idiomsite.com/) you may Google more
2. Strong opening and closing para
3. Get 5min extra at end for review and correct couple of mistakes.

I believe Idioms worked for me like a charm when i read through idioms it is easy where I found many of those similar in other regional languages it is matter of phrasing correct words English


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Going to take up IELTS on 22 NOV with BC.

Any critics about BC in IELTS or IDP vs BC


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Going to take up IELTS on 22 NOV with BC.
> 
> Any critics about BC in IELTS or IDP vs BC


BC is far better than IDP... telling you from my personal experience.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys, 

Done with speaking part as well today at 8.40 AM. Foreigner was an Interviewer and asked me nice question. Que card was: Any wedding celebration. 

I was really surprised to see that IDP conducted speaking test at their center and quite congested.

Waiting result on 3rd of October.


----------



## Sharonne (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I have booked a test on 2 October in British Council, but unfortunately, I will not be take up the test due an important meeting in client office on 1 October and a training on 2 October. I have to request for a transfer to some other date, however a bit confused as all other test dates have closed in south India. Dates are not open in December and I am not sure about when to transfer the test. 

What reason should i give so that they approve my application? 

Any similar experiences?


----------



## frk (Sep 24, 2014)

Dont get disappointed. Look for your hurdles, clear it and crack the exam. I am also preparing for IELTS and i felt i need to improve my Vocabulary and Grammar a bit. So instead of practicing tests I am concentrating on my weak points.

Like other's mentioned, Don't allow a single exam to decide your feature.

Good Luck


----------



## greenthumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Going to take up IELTS on 22 NOV with BC.
> 
> Any critics about BC in IELTS or IDP vs BC


My test date is 22 nov too.really nervous


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

greenthumbs said:


> My test date is 22 nov too.really nervous


Cool...

Practice and good preparation will help us to achieve the desired bands.

Identify the weak areas and need to improve before sitting exams


----------



## mimo88 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have my Speaking test today at 3:30 PM IST in Pune. Hope everything goes well. I will post the topics asked to me for all.

Mimo88


----------



## mimo88 (Aug 11, 2014)

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my Speaking test today at 3:30 PM IST in Pune. Hope everything goes well. I will post the topics asked to me for all.
> 
> Mimo88


Guys done with my speaking today. Below are the topics:

Tell me about ur hometown?
Which would u recommend to tourist visiting ur hometown?
What do u love the moat about ur hometown?

Part 2: topic : tell me about a thing you borrowed from family or friend?
Who was it?
Why u borrowed?
For what purpose?
U
Part 3: followup questions.

What do u think about sharing residence or joint ownership?
Do you think in future people will move towards shared ownership?
Why do u think car pooling is good and what benefits it has?
Why do some people does like car pooling?


These r some of the questions i can remember.

Tomorrow i have rw&l test.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

all the best


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mimo88 said:


> Guys done with my speaking today. Below are the topics:
> 
> Tell me about ur hometown?
> Which would u recommend to tourist visiting ur hometown?
> ...


Seems the questions are straight forward. Hope u did well. All the best for the rest.

My best wishes to Crack 7.0 in all modules, Try 8.0 even......


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

ARM_0112 said:


> A very good source for IELTS tips is dcielts.com (Dominic Cole). I came across this website by chance but it really helped me get a decent score.




Dear ARM,

Your score is pretty good.Since, you have good score at writing, Can I ask your essay for my reference?


Appreciate your response.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys:confused

Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below

Listening:	8.5
Reading:	9.0
Writing:	6.5
Speaking:	7.5
Overall:	8.0

I want 7 in each band for Australia immigration. can you please suggest shall i go for Re-mark. This was my fourth attempt. I am really confused. Please some one help. thanks in advance.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys:confused
> 
> Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below
> 
> ...




There is one more thread about revaluation only, you need to search.

I would say go through complete thread and see how people experience have been....... accordingly you can judge your position


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Sharonne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have booked a test on 2 October in British Council, but unfortunately, I will not be take up the test due an important meeting in client office on 1 October and a training on 2 October. I have to request for a transfer to some other date, however a bit confused as all other test dates have closed in south India. Dates are not open in December and I am not sure about when to transfer the test.
> 
> ...


Read their terms and conditions, you will find an answer there


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Done with speaking part as well today at 8.40 AM. Foreigner was an Interviewer and asked me nice question. Que card was: Any wedding celebration.
> 
> ...


IDP speaking centeres are always like that I guess :boxing:


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys:confused
> 
> Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below
> 
> ...


if u r confident that u did well in writing, u should go for remarking...I went for speaking reevaluation and got 7 from 6.5


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys:confused
> 
> Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below
> 
> ...


hey, how did you prepare to get a 9 in reading? Having tried so many times, I keep getting a freaking 6.5 band?


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hi guys:confused
> 
> Just got my Ielts GT result it is as below
> 
> ...


The same thing occurred with me...I got 6.5 in writing then I applied for EOR. Luckily after 10 weeks I got 7 in writing as well. Since it is only .5 mark and one module, its worth a try. Then again don't stop practicing after applying for revaluation. You can never be to sure about this things.
In my case my writing test went really well so I was confident, hence I didn't hesitate and applied for the recheck on the same day I received my IELTS transcript. 

I wish you best of luck with your revaluation.


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone knows how to prepare to get a band 7 or above in reading from the GT test?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Can anyone suggest me good IELTS institutes in Dubai,(esp in international city or al-barsha or anyarea) my friend is looking out for ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

akrish said:


> Anyone knows how to prepare to get a band 7 or above in reading from the GT test?


Tips mostly applicable to those who had already appeared in the IELTS exam

Make ur mind open and do effective preparation of 2-3 hours daily.

Understand your week areas and improve it step by step.

Initially read ACE the IELTS 

Go through DCIELTS

watch Ryan videos

and Practice well

Make yourself a time plan and time frame

For READING prac: academic reading initially then move to GT reading

All the best

siva[dot]csscorp[at]gmail[dot]com
skype: sivakumarss.css


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Tips mostly applicable to those who had already appeared in the IELTS exam
> 
> Make ur mind open and do effective preparation of 2-3 hours daily.
> 
> ...


Thanks man.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear Ielts aspirants,

I am looking for study partner for writing and speaking skills


Feel free to be touch.


-siva
siva[.]csscorp[at]gmail[.]com
skype: sivakumarss.css


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

JenDe said:


> Coach for English Pronunciation & Exam Preparations (IELTS & TOEIC)
> In my class, we can do structured conversation practice to improve your pronunciation, grammar, listening and confidence.Corrections will be provided while you speak so you can instantly know what needs to improve.
> When needed, we can discuss the principles of why it is a mistake and how to make it right, so in the future, you can correct the mistakes on your own.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I want to add you in SKYPE. You will receive a request just now.

Regards
Mandeep


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to add you in SKYPE. You will receive a request just now.
> 
> ...


Dear mandeep 

i added you in my skype

I am doing IELTS-GT self study and going to appear on this 22nd Nov.

-siva
**************************

Also to other expats can join to prepare for W and S

or someone you can verify my W in their spare time.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear mandeep
> 
> i added you in my skype
> 
> ...


Hi Siva, 

Thanks a lot. I will be in touch with you soon. 

Regards


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*ha ha ha*



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the last 2 weeks, I have been practicing for my IELTS test. Now I am getting bored from it. I know 2 weeks is not a long time for preparation, and that too, when I was getting only the evenings of work-days and weekends for preparation. Don't know why, but now it does not seem much interesting to me - in some tests, the score is ok and in other tests of the same category, the score turns out to be bad. Only one week is now left for my IELTS test and I am lacking motivation for it. May be because of the low scores in listening and reading I get, which certainly do not seem to be getting any near to the target 8. Writing seems totally out of scope, as it is no where in line with target.
> 
> ...



Nice Thread - actually understand what the guys and girls are going through .....


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

my 2nd try for ielts 
reading : 9 
listening : 8.5 
Speaking : 7.5
Writing : 5.5


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> my 2nd try for ielts
> reading : 9
> listening : 8.5
> Speaking : 7.5
> Writing : 5.5


Dear Leo,
You did really good in R L and S.
Don't lose hope in W. It means that you have to focus most time on writing. 

I do agree in recent times many professionals bonds with soft data rather than writing in PEN.


What I suggest you to take some rest for the EXAM and Focus more on GRAMMAR, VOCABULARY AND USEFUL ONLINE TIPS for writing.

Grammar: The Little Gold grammar book - brandon royal
Vocabulary: Check_Your_English_Vocabulary_for_IELTS - Rawdon Wyatt
Go through my tips in this thread (Post# : 503) if you wish.

Also, Understand your mistakes in writing and try to overcome it.

Best luck next time :fingerscrossed:
Siva


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Leo,
> You did really good in R L and S.
> Don't lose hope in W. It means that you have to focus most time on writing.
> 
> ...


Hi Siva,

i was looking at ur signature and it says that u have applied for EOI....my question is that can we apply for EOI even before our IELTS result or what??? Because i am into impression that for EOI we should have our IELTS score ready, please advise.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> i was looking at ur signature and it says that u have applied for EOI....my question is that can we apply for EOI even before our IELTS result or what??? Because i am into impression that for EOI we should have our IELTS score ready, please advise.


Hi Sameer,

Apologize for the delay.

I submitted the EOI based on the IELTS score on april. For my occupation IELTS-6 is essential for SA. I am not sure for 189 Visa, Hence I am reappearing for IELTS.


FOR EOI, Ielts score is needed with min 6.0 is all modules. Provided if 7.0 in all we get 10 points.

All the best for your Assessment:fingerscrossed:

Best regards
Siva


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> my 2nd try for ielts
> reading : 9
> listening : 8.5
> Speaking : 7.5
> Writing : 5.5


Try this book once

The Ultimate Guide IELTS Writing 2012 PB

This will definitely help you...and all the best.


----------



## Syd13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

Can any one give me suggestions on how to write a good map/process?
I took the exam 7 times and have struggled with writing most of the time?

Thank you,
Thao


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Syd13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can any one give me suggestions on how to write a good map/process?
> I took the exam 7 times and have struggled with writing most of the time?
> ...



Hi Dude, 

First you need to improve your language (means flow of thought) and then focus on IELTS.

So, Focus more on GRAMMAR, VOCABULARY AND USEFUL ONLINE TIPS for writing.

Grammar: The Little Gold grammar book - brandon royal
Vocabulary: Check_Your_English_Vocabulary_for_IELTS - Rawdon Wyatt
Go through my tips in this thread (Post# : 503) if you wish.

Also, Understand your mistakes in writing and try to overcome it.

Best luck next time 
Siva


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Thao,

Try these websites, they help you write essays or maps much better and score good marks.

Free online IELTS preparation with Dominic -
IELTSbuddy - Free exam preparation to improve your test score

I have written the exam 3 times to get the desired result and gone through many materials and websites. Most of them are complex and confuse us more. However, these two websites have very good examples and tips. Read the whole thing as there are many internal links in dcielts.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> Thao,
> 
> Try these websites, they help you write essays or maps much better and score good marks.
> 
> ...



Good job Sandeep,

DC IELTS and RYAN's videos are the best combination.

In fact I too mentioned in this thread (Post# : 503)even.

buddy is also very good and has plenty of free resources.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

*introduction*



sivakumar s s said:


> Dear mandeep
> 
> i added you in my skype
> 
> ...


i saw your signature i am in the same boat as well. My skype id is *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*
i also planned for ielts 22nd Nov 2014


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

*Hey guys, 

i am about to give up on IELTS, i have taken the exam 3 times this year, in march, may and October. At first i had a problem with writing & reading i got both 6 & i was above 7 in speaking & listening .

in my second & third try i improved my reading to reach above 7 at one time i even got 8. but to the contrary i didn't improve in writing i have got 6, 6 ... and 5.5 in the last try, although i studied more & had more knowledge, but had timing problem (started with task 2 & i only had 10 min for task one).

when i look back i really didn't practice writing essays that much, i was just watching & getting advice & i ended up not using my full knowledge & potential in the exam day. 

in other modules i know how to prepare & practice, but in writing it seems i am lost. So please can someone tell how to improve my writing score to a band 7. if i had a month to prepare how can i practice? i need to focus & practice the right way ...please can someone point me to the best practice, i am willing to try one more time. Otherwise i will lose hope & i really need the 10 points. 
*


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

3rd attempt !! again the W:snake has bitten me...

L-8.5
R-8.5
W-6.5
S-7.5
O-8

Planning to go for re-eval., any thoughts on how many weeks they take...

Or the good idea would be to focus on writing further and try killing this snake again...

What you say folks???


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> 3rd attempt !! again the W:snake has bitten me...
> 
> L-8.5
> R-8.5
> ...


re-eval takes 6-8 weeks, they will return the money if the add points for you.(in your case i think it is wise to go for re-eval since u lacking only 0.5)

this snake is killing me too, i don't know what to do or how to practice for writing.


----------



## mmtag (Oct 7, 2014)

Dear 189 

Really impressed of your words of motivation.
I also have planned to apply for Australia for PR. Would like to know more about your journey.
Thanks
Mamta


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> 3rd attempt !! again the W:snake has bitten me...
> 
> L-8.5
> R-8.5
> ...


You should go for reval..it will take some where around 6-8 weeks to get your results...for writing try this book....its really good, and try to practise as much as u can...i had same issue but i was able to increase it.
Try this book once

The Ultimate Guide IELTS Writing 2012 PB

This will definitely help you...and all the best.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot mate... if you don't mind can I ask if you have a soft copy of this book



BretSavage said:


> You should go for reval..it will take some where around 6-8 weeks to get your results...for writing try this book....its really good, and try to practise as much as u can...i had same issue but i was able to increase it.
> Try this book once
> 
> The Ultimate Guide IELTS Writing 2012 PB
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Is this the book which you were mentioning, please?

Ultimate Guide to Ielts Writing 2012 PB (English) - Written by Parthesh Thakkar



BretSavage said:


> You should go for reval..it will take some where around 6-8 weeks to get your results...for writing try this book....its really good, and try to practise as much as u can...i had same issue but i was able to increase it.
> Try this book once
> 
> The Ultimate Guide IELTS Writing 2012 PB
> ...


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Is this the book which you were mentioning, please?
> 
> Ultimate Guide to Ielts Writing 2012 PB (English) - Written by Parthesh Thakkar


Yup its the same book...sorry i don't have soft copy...u can easily get it online and its fairly cheap


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes thanks mate... I am ordering it right away...



BretSavage said:


> Yup its the same book...sorry i don't have soft copy...u can easily get it online and its fairly cheap


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> 3rd attempt !! again the W:snake has bitten me...
> 
> L-8.5
> R-8.5
> ...



Once upon a time, I was in same boat specially in writing task, one suggestion that had helped me break the jinx of W = 6.5 was "use at least 1 or max 2 idioms or phrases in task 2" in the context of your essay.

I still believe that helped me get my 7 or more in each band, without which I would not be here where I am today in the process of migration.


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

mmtag said:


> Dear 189
> 
> Really impressed of your words of motivation.
> I also have planned to apply for Australia for PR. Would like to know more about your journey.
> ...


I have replied to your private message, just ask the question what you wanna know.
I recommend, you must read a post by "Mainak" in this forum it should help


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

189 said:


> Once upon a time, I was in same boat specially in writing task, one suggestion that had helped me break the jinx of W = 6.5 was "use at least 1 or max 2 idioms or phrases in task 2" in the context of your essay.
> 
> I still believe that helped me get my 7 or more in each band, without which I would not be here where I am today in the process of migration.


any suggestion on collection of those idioms? any links?


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Janardhan.G said:


> any suggestion on collection of those idioms? any links?


I have posted those earlier (few months ago) in this forum, along with sites I hv used to gather those.

You can search post on my name. If you can't find it I am happy to dig that out for you.


----------



## Syd13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Faris_ksa said:


> *Hey guys,
> 
> i am about to give up on IELTS, i have taken the exam 3 times this year, in march, may and October. At first i had a problem with writing & reading i got both 6 & i was above 7 in speaking & listening .
> 
> ...


Hi, 

There is one thing that I would like to tell you that Don't let IELTS stop you from reaching your dream. This is what I am telling myself everyday as well. 

I have taken IELTS 7 times and have the same problem like you. My writing is getting worse.  but I know that I haven't try my best. I can't focus on studying because I am too busy with my work (financial auditor). 

Keep trying using tips and recommendations from all guys here. 

Regards,
Thao


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

189 said:


> I have posted those earlier (few months ago) in this forum, along with sites I hv used to gather those.
> 
> You can search post on my name. If you can't find it I am happy to dig that out for you.


thanks..got it..

here it is..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5309338-post481.html


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

What is the procedure for EOR of IELTS results.

Should we need to submit DD to British council, can't it be done online

Also what would be mode of payment of 6.5K (I doubt its not online payment)

If anyone could shed some light it will be helpful.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I spoke to BC @ their 1800 number.

Got the details.

Fill the EOR form from their site.
Attach the original copy of the results
Along with DD in favor of "British Council Division" payable @ chennai (6.5K)
Send in courier to their Chennai address.

Told upfront to the agent, boss while booking for exams you people accept online payment but for EOR why all this hassle and tussle, basically trying to discourage people from applying for EOR. 

He just laughed.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Syd13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is one thing that I would like to tell you that Don't let IELTS stop you from reaching your dream. This is what I am telling myself everyday as well.
> 
> ...




Thaao I like your spirit. All the best man. Find out your week areas and focus lot.

DCIELTS is the best for advice.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> I spoke to BC @ their 1800 number.
> 
> Got the details.
> 
> ...


All the best Nathan.

With god's grace you will get your desired result

-siva


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> re-eval takes 6-8 weeks, they will return the money if the add points for you.(in your case i think it is wise to go for re-eval since u lacking only 0.5)
> 
> this snake is killing me too, i don't know what to do or how to practice for writing.


I had almost the same situation i went for Re-eval and i got my results in in 3 weeks , No Changes !!
Iam personally fed up with this writing ... 4 times i get 6 or 6.5 !!!


----------



## chat_elk (Nov 14, 2014)

hi all,

I got the following results 
L:8 R:8 W:7.5 S:8

it says overall score is 8 
do you think I can still claim 20 points for ielts even though my writing score is 7.5?

I already got a positive assessment for my skills work experience

kindly advice

thanks in advance!


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

chat_elk said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got the following results
> L:8 R:8 W:7.5 S:8
> ...


Only the system will decide your points; all you will have to do is submit EOI. EOI submission will give your earned points based on Age, Education, Experience and English. So go ahead and submit your EOI. If your calculated points is >= 60, then the system will invite you based on the backlog to be cleared. 

So don't worry about claiming points.

All the very best!


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

chat_elk said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got the following results
> L:8 R:8 W:7.5 S:8
> ...


No you cant claim 20 . Min 8 in all band is required for 20 points, overall doesn't count. Since the lowest band is 7.5 its 10 points for IELTS.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

chat_elk said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got the following results
> L:8 R:8 W:7.5 S:8
> ...



Congrats Good score 
IELTS - 8 (means all module) => 20 points in EOI.

You got 10 points 

Cheers


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Please check a thread on "PTE Academic" in this forum. It might provide some kind of alternative.

As per DIAC, PTE-Academic scores will be accepted from Nov'14, date of announcement is tentative on Nov 23rd.

If thatZ the case, IELTS monopoly will slowly face downfall in the coming months and years...



Sky_the_limit said:


> I had almost the same situation i went for Re-eval and i got my results in in 3 weeks , No Changes !!
> Iam personally fed up with this writing ... 4 times i get 6 or 6.5 !!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Siva, hopefully things work out...



sivakumar s s said:


> All the best Nathan.
> 
> With god's grace you will get your desired result
> 
> -siva


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> I had almost the same situation i went for Re-eval and i got my results in in 3 weeks , No Changes !!
> Iam personally fed up with this writing ... 4 times i get 6 or 6.5 !!!


i also have taken the IELTS 3 times, i am having a problem in the writing section, always 6 !! in the other sections i can manage to get above 7. 

i am thinking to switch to TOEFL exam as an alternative or try IELTS again for the fourth time. As i understand in TOEFL the exam is internet based & in the writing section i will be typing using a computer which i think i am more comfortable with instead of writing with pen & paper. 

in TOEFL in the writing section you have to get (27/30) = 7 in IELTS & (30/30) = 8 in IELTS.

i am just waiting for the official announcement during this month to accept the TOEFL as an alternative exam to IELTS. my only concern is that for DIAC they might consider IELTS as more credible than TOEFL, i am not sure.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Update from Aus Imm official site: 

4. The Instrument operates to define English language proficiency and the test scores which are used to prove this proficiency. In the case of subregulations 1.15B(2) and 1.15C(2), and paragraph 1.15C(b), for applications lodged before 1 July 2012, it specifies passport types which can be used as proof of English language proficiency. It has been amended to include two new English language tests, the Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) and the Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic), for applications lodged on and after 
23 November 2014.

Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports - IMMI 14/076

Both TOEFL and PTE-Academic are accepted. Days of complete monopoly of IELTS gonna be numbered as I suppose


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Good work mathan,

This info would be useful for newbies's......



nicemathan said:


> Update from Aus Imm official site:
> 
> 4. The Instrument operates to define English language proficiency and the test scores which are used to prove this proficiency. In the case of subregulations 1.15B(2) and 1.15C(2), and paragraph 1.15C(b), for applications lodged before 1 July 2012, it specifies passport types which can be used as proof of English language proficiency. It has been amended to include two new English language tests, the Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) and the Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic), for applications lodged on and after
> 23 November 2014.
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Siva. 

I suppose, it will certainly be helpful.

As we are more used to typing in system rather than writing in paper.



sivakumar s s said:


> Good work mathan,
> 
> This info would be useful for newbies's......


----------



## Mj5000 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi,

Is TOEFL exam given by typing and not alike IELTS where we have to slog and write pages ?? Please confirm seniors..


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Mj5000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is TOEFL exam given by typing and not alike IELTS where we have to slog and write pages ?? Please confirm seniors..


Its a computer based test.....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Dude, do keep us informed on whether you were able to submit your EOI using PTE-A scores.... just two days away!!!! 



BretSavage said:


> Its a computer based test.....


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> i also have taken the IELTS 3 times, i am having a problem in the writing section, always 6 !! in the other sections i can manage to get above 7.
> 
> i am thinking to switch to TOEFL exam as an alternative or try IELTS again for the fourth time. As i understand in TOEFL the exam is internet based & in the writing section i will be typing using a computer which i think i am more comfortable with instead of writing with pen & paper.
> 
> ...


I am writing IELTS for 3rd time now. I may have to consider Canada option if this attempt fails :-(


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I will be in touch with you soon.
> 
> Regards


I already appeared on 22nd Nov 15 but not good one.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> I already appeared on 22nd Nov 15 but not good one.


What happened mate?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sudheer51 said:


> I am writing IELTS for 3rd time now. I may have to consider Canada option if this attempt fails :-(


Hey 

Try with TOEFL i

hope it could be easy than IELTS


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

bonnyboy said:


> Don't talk yourself down mate. Don't let IELTS to decide your future. I had to score 7 in every module and I always had problem in scoring 7 in writing. Believe me I attempted IELTS 4 times and succeeded in 4th attempt. It's not only about English, but your score is based upon several factors. Don't give up. If you do not score required score, try again!! Again and again!!! But make sure you're not doing same mistakes again. As long as you fight, there is a chance of win. Don't just give up. See my scores below
> 
> 1. L - 8.5, R - 8, W - 6, S - 7
> 2. L - 8, R - 8, W - 6.5, S - 7 - Thought of re-evaluating the writing score, but worried about the amount of time it would take before getting results
> ...


Please what are the online services you took to improve your score ?


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have given Ielts 4 times but each time failed to get more than 6.5 in writing My last attempt score are below
L-8.5
R-9
W-6.5
S-7.5
I want 7 in each for immigration.
Is Toefl/PTE simple than Ielts?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I did PTE and smashed it. I wouldnt call it easier but to me it seems the marking happens in another way, for me this was beneficial.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I did PTE and smashed it. I wouldnt call it easier but to me it seems the marking happens in another way, for me this was beneficial.


Great Thomasvo.

Hope our fellow expats could hop from IELTS to PTE:llama:


congratulations


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

I am having a query that, I am planning to write the PTE and I would like to know whether the the Engineers Australia accepts the PTE score ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nandha1991 said:


> I am having a query that, I am planning to write the PTE and I would like to know whether the the Engineers Australia accepts the PTE score ?


Dear..
Dont bother about* Engineers Australia they are not the relevant authority* for this.
They assess you quali... and employment exper......


PTE is Accepted by DIBP which is the concerned authority.

Language ability


So cheer up and get ready


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear..
> Dont bother about* Engineers Australia they are not the relevant authority* for this.
> They assess you quali... and employment exper......
> 
> ...


Hi sivakumar,
I know that the DIBP accepts the PTE score but I want to know while submitting the skill assessment to the Engineers Australia will it be accepted ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nandha1991 said:


> Hi sivakumar,
> I know that the DIBP accepts the PTE score but I want to know while submitting the skill assessment to the Engineers Australia will it be accepted ?


You dont need to submit your English competency score(IELTS/ PTE) to Engineers Australia

Also, please the check their Site and find out necessary documents, 

If you have more doubt
Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia


all the best


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> You dont need to submit your English competency score(IELTS/ PTE) to Engineers Australia
> 
> Also, please the check their Site and find out necessary documents,
> 
> ...


Hi,
I went through the above link it is mentioned as " All applicants applying to have their skills assessed by Engineers Australia are required to provide evidence of their English language competency. Applicants are required to have achieved a minimum score of 6.0 in each of the four modules of speaking, listening, reading and writing in either the 'General Training' or 'Academic' version of the International English Language Testing System ". So if I am providing the PTE score will it be valid ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nandha1991 said:


> Hi,
> I went through the above link it is mentioned as " All applicants applying to have their skills assessed by Engineers Australia are required to provide evidence of their English language competency. Applicants are required to have achieved a minimum score of 6.0 in each of the four modules of speaking, listening, reading and writing in either the 'General Training' or 'Academic' version of the International English Language Testing System ". So if I am providing the PTE score will it be valid ?


Hi Nandha, 

other skill assessment body like ACS, VETassess doesnt required this. 

You are right Engineers Australia need English Competency requirement.

Most of the Expats have done through ACS, VET, TRA ......

So it is better to contact them directly instead of waiting for others suggestion.

please contact our Member 
Overseas applicants should call +61 2 6270 6555 (Monday to 
Friday - 9am to 5pm AEST).

If need pls drop them a email.

Also, It seems there is a exception for this as well. They are agree IELTS but they didnt mentioned anything about PTE


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

u should submit IELTS General Above 6 in all to Engineers Australia ! 
i don't know how some is telling it's not required !!
and be aware that u shouldn't send it by ur self , it should be sent by the test center !


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> Don't drop your migration plans just because of IELTS.. With some good preparation you can easily crack it. I needed 8 in all modules to get 20 points since my years of experience was lesser than 3, even I was bored with the preparation. What kept me going was te challenge to score good in the practice tests. I cracked it in the first attempt.. Just requires good amount of practice. All the best


Dear Kingslayer,

Can you please let me know what is the direct grant? I am new in this forum and check it takes lots of times to get the grant. But I have no idea about the direct grant which i see in your signature.
Is there any specific requirement for it.

I also give the IELTS but can't manage to get the score of 7 in Writing. I apply for eight year exp. claiming from ACS to cover the 60 points. For me , I think it is difficult to manage the IELTS with 7 in all bands having family and others third world issues.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Nandha,
> 
> other skill assessment body like ACS, VETassess doesnt required this.
> 
> ...


Hi siva,

I contacted the Engineers Australia and they said they require minimum 6 bands in each section of the IELTS....Thanks for your help....


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> u should submit IELTS General Above 6 in all to Engineers Australia !
> i don't know how some is telling it's not required !!
> and be aware that u shouldn't send it by ur self , it should be sent by the test center !


I am first planning to tale the IELTS in the month of January and in February I am planning to do the Skill Assessment from the Engineers Australia.

can I request the test center to send the results directly to the Engineers Australia ? 

Can I get the additional score card and request them to send it to Engineers Australia ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Kingslayer,
> 
> Can you please let me know what is the direct grant? I am new in this forum and check it takes lots of times to get the grant. But I have no idea about the direct grant which i see in your signature.
> Is there any specific requirement for it.
> ...



Direct Grant => *getting Visa * directly.

Means Visa Team (CO) is satisfied with all your uploaded documents and didnt ask any documents/clarifications for further process


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nandha1991 said:


> Hi siva,
> 
> I contacted the Engineers Australia and they said they require minimum 6 bands in each section of the IELTS....Thanks for your help....


Dear Nandha,


I dont know why this engineers Australia is like this....(rely on IELTS)

Generally what other applicants do:
They will process both Skill Assessment and IELTS in parallel to save time.
normally assessment will take 2/3 months in meanwhile we can do IELTS/PTE/Toefl i

Ofcourse, I came to know this once i joined this forum.

Anyway, I wish you to get quicker process. All the best to Crack IELTS-7/8


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Nandha,
> 
> 
> I dont know why this engineers Australia is like this....(rely on IELTS)
> ...


Hi Siva,

Thank You for your wishes, hope you get your grant soon....All the best...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Got Results Very disappointing 

7.5, 7, 7,7 Expects 8.5/9 in R


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

QUOTE=sivakumar s s;5909634]Got Results Very disappointing 

7.5, 7, 7,7 Expects 8.5/9 in R[/QUOTE]

where you looking for the results? They always do that for the reading, I thought last time I would get 8.5-9 in reading. . but ended up getting 7


----------



## chat_elk (Nov 14, 2014)

thank you for the reply!


----------



## boneyandco (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got mine. W-7.5 R-8.5 L-8.5 S-7.5. If I did better in my writing and speaking I would have had that extra 10 points! Anyways I'm glad it's through. Now wondering whether to proceed or not. Canada is sounding like a nice option too.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

*re*



mandy2137 said:


> What happened mate?


Its like L8R6W6S7 dear so i cant claim points for it now I have to go for SS


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

sudheer51 said:


> I am writing IELTS for 3rd time now. I may have to consider Canada option if this attempt fails :-(



I am in the same boat..3 attempts...still not able to get 7.0 and above in all component to claim points..really frustrated...

fourth attempt....contemplating


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I am in the same boat..3 attempts...still not able to get 7.0 and above in all component to claim points..really frustrated...
> 
> fourth attempt....contemplating


No lose hope, Hope you will get through in this time.

There are other option like TEOFLi or PTE


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I am in the same boat..3 attempts...still not able to get 7.0 and above in all component to claim points..really frustrated...
> 
> fourth attempt....contemplating


Why don't you guys try PTE....check it out.


----------



## greenthumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

Got my result as a wife of primary applicant.
R5.5 W6.5 L6.5 S 5.5


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Really. Forget about IELTS. It's not a fair and objective exam, and the result release in India is constantly delayed for a long time without acceptable reasons.

Get familiar with PTE. I believe you'll get a good result.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Sennara said:


> Really. Forget about IELTS. It's not a fair and objective exam, and the result release in India is constantly delayed for a long time without acceptable reasons.
> 
> Get familiar with PTE. I believe you'll get a good result.



Could you please explain more about this PTE and also share knowledge about TOEFLi if you have.


It could help the new bies.. 

I did with my IELTS long back... I dont have any idea about PTE....:noidea:

:juggle:


----------



## chandan_lnct (Dec 11, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> Even I am in the same boat.I attempted twice.
> 1st- L-7, R-6, W-6.5, S- 5.5
> 2nd- L-7, R-6, W-6, S- 6
> 
> Unable to get time as I am working in an IT company having 2 kids at home.Getting irritated a lot. Many times I loose temper at office and unable to keep concentrated on my work.


Hi , 
are you from hyderabad......could you please guide me thru whole process....


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Could you please explain more about this PTE and also share knowledge about TOEFLi if you have.
> 
> 
> It could help the new bies..
> ...


Hi,

Here is the link to PTE thread...where all details can be found.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

bretsavage said:


> hi,
> 
> here is the link to pte thread...where all details can be found.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html


great...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys, anyone know DAIC accepts Academic result also ?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes thy do...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks buddy, i am looking for 7 in each, however i have give multiple time and somehow missed everytime by 0.5 in one of the module, 

Now, thinking of giving in Academic.....

Do you have any idea about PTE - A also ?

will it worth taking a chance ?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks buddy, i am looking for 7 in each, however i have give multiple time and somehow missed everytime by 0.5 in one of the module,
> 
> Now, thinking of giving in Academic.....
> 
> ...


Def.... Please proceed with PTE -A....


Generally in IELTS moving up for even for 0.5 will need time, concentration and ofcourse luck sometimes


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks buddy, i am looking for 7 in each, however i have give multiple time and somehow missed everytime by 0.5 in one of the module,
> 
> Now, thinking of giving in Academic.....
> 
> ...


I think you have better chance with PTE-A, check out the PTE thread and you will see that lots of guys lacking by .5 in IELTS have cleared easily with PTE-A..


And the best part its easy to get dates and you get your result in just couple of days.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> I think you have better chance with PTE-A, check out the PTE thread and you will see that lots of guys lacking by .5 in IELTS have cleared easily with PTE-A..
> 
> And the best part its easy to get dates and you get your result in just couple of days.


Wow...awesome...thanks for suggestion, will go ahead then with PTE then 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Def.... Please proceed with PTE -A....
> 
> Generally in IELTS moving up for even for 0.5 will need time, concentration and ofcourse luck sometimes


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

try IELTS 6 times, but always lack .5 in speaking. very frustrated. I think I should go for PTE-A


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

haisergeant said:


> try IELTS 6 times, but always lack .5 in speaking. very frustrated. I think I should go for PTE-A


*Dont worry, now option is wide

Please proceed with PTE or TEOFLi


Generally in IELTS moving up for even for 0.5 will need time with constant practice, concentration and ofcourse luck sometimes


all the best for your aspirations.....*


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> *Dont worry, now option is wide
> 
> Please proceed with PTE or TEOFLi
> 
> ...


Thank you for encouraging me, hope I can make it with PTE. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Adarsh Balachandran (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey can u tell me how did u avail the online ielts preparation??? Even i am struggling with writing and need help about it.. thanks a lot


----------



## Adarsh Balachandran (Feb 10, 2014)

bonnyboy said:


> Don't talk yourself down mate. Don't let IELTS to decide your future. I had to score 7 in every module and I always had problem in scoring 7 in writing. Believe me I attempted IELTS 4 times and succeeded in 4th attempt. It's not only about English, but your score is based upon several factors. Don't give up. If you do not score required score, try again!! Again and again!!! But make sure you're not doing same mistakes again. As long as you fight, there is a chance of win. Don't just give up. See my scores below
> 
> 1. L - 8.5, R - 8, W - 6, S - 7
> 2. L - 8, R - 8, W - 6.5, S - 7 - Thought of re-evaluating the writing score, but worried about the amount of time it would take before getting results
> ...


Hi could you pls guide me as to which online service is ideal for improving writing score, and how best to utilise it... thanks in advance


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Adarsh Balachandran said:


> Hi could you pls guide me as to which online service is ideal for improving writing score, and how best to utilise it... thanks in advance


*DcIELTS and Ryan videos for WRITING,

L RW => Cambridge prac tests 1-9.*


You can also use paid services for correcting your essays.

Also pair up with other expats or aspirants who is interested and work together in S and W
Use skype or gmail chat.....

All the best


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Adarsh Balachandran said:


> Hi could you pls guide me as to which online service is ideal for improving writing score, and how best to utilise it... thanks in advance


You can also access ielts-simon.com, his approach is easy to imitate. I myself follow his advice and my writing improve very much, from 6 to 7.5 in last attempt. He also offer advice for reading (I increase from 6.5 to 8), speaking and listening (those skills you have to practise a lot, I believe)

Keep practising, do not give up.


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Guyz don't waste your time and money in IELTS scam, try PTE Academic. You will get through in the 1st attempt.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

haisergeant said:


> You can also access ielts-simon.com, his approach is easy to imitate. I myself follow his advice and my writing improve very much, from 6 to 7.5 in last attempt. He also offer advice for reading (I increase from 6.5 to 8), speaking and listening (those skills you have to practise a lot, I believe)
> 
> Keep practising, do not give up.



Well said, Haisergeant.....

This is also a beautiful site to follow for IELTS....


----------



## expat_2014 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

Is it Mandatory to fill EOI with Latest IELTS Score.
have 4 years of experience so I need 8 bands in all to cross 6 bands
My previous IELTS score was all above 7 but i tried again and unfortunately I score 6.5 in writing this time.

So can I fill EOI with my previous test result or Do I need to take the test again??


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

expat_2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it Mandatory to fill EOI with Latest IELTS Score.
> have 4 years of experience so I need 8 bands in all to cross 6 bands
> ...


You can enter details of any of the IELTS whichever is higher....irrespective when you have given (within 2 years and your result should be valid)

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

expat_2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it Mandatory to fill EOI with Latest IELTS Score.
> have 4 years of experience so I need 8 bands in all to cross 6 bands
> ...


Dear expat_2014.


*100 % u can use ur previous IELTS score.

There is nothing like we need to send only latest IELTS score. We can send only one BEST IELTS SCORE in Last 3 years (before invitation date) in respect of several ielts appearance.


All the best dude, nothing is going to stop you....God is in your side.

Ensure Correct TRF number is EOI.



*


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Forget IELTS go for PTE-A

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-80.html





Adarsh Balachandran said:


> Hey can u tell me how did u avail the online ielts preparation??? Even i am struggling with writing and need help about it.. thanks a lot


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

My first attempt last month:
L - 8.5, R - 7.5, W - 7.5, S - 8.0

Need all 8s to qualify. Will resit next month. 
Don't lose hope. Keep practicing and working hard and you will get there.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear expat_2014.
> 
> 
> *100 % u can use ur previous IELTS score.
> ...


Thanks for this information. All this while I thought only the latest IELTS is taken into consideration. Thanks alot dude


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks for this information. All this while I thought only the latest IELTS is taken into consideration. Thanks alot dude


Hi

your scores are really pretty good.

Many die hard to score 7 in writing.....

Try hard this time to crack IELTS-8.

My best wishes to get 20 points from Ielts


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

I think its uses less to gIVE IELTS rather go for PTE /I GAVE ielts 3 times and my last score was L .R.S.W = 8.5 6.5 7.5 & 7 ..................mY BEST SECTION WAS READING PART AND IN THAT I GOT LEAST ........................so IELTS IS A MYTH AND money Earning entity .................

I AM NOW applying for 489 ......


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi
> 
> your scores are really pretty good.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.

I was actually thinking of undergoing a re-mark as my reading score seemed unbelievable.
But then again the process takes longer and no guarantee if scores will change, so I thought of doing a re-test. Let me know what you think.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I was actually thinking of undergoing a re-mark as my reading score seemed unbelievable.
> But then again the process takes longer and no guarantee if scores will change, so I thought of doing a re-test. Let me know what you think.


Good thought......:juggle:

All the best


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Better give PTE-A than trying once again IELTS.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html





batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I was actually thinking of undergoing a re-mark as my reading score seemed unbelievable.
> But then again the process takes longer and no guarantee if scores will change, so I thought of doing a re-test. Let me know what you think.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Better give PTE-A than trying once again IELTS.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html


Will see after I re-sit and if I fail to meet my target.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Ok your call... all the best, when is ur next IELTS exams



batcoder0619 said:


> Will see after I re-sit and if I fail to meet my target.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Ok your call... all the best, when is ur next IELTS exams


Planing end of feb


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Finally, I got my reassessment results for my IELTS 3rd attempt. Cleared it as my bands were increased by 0.5 to 7.0.

Anyway its of NO use. As I am using PTE-A results for further procedures.

Feeling of relief !!! IELTS has gone over my shoulder. I wont be a quitter of it.

Would rather suggest dont try it at first place.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Guys

Who know me on this forum, might relate to our previous exchanges of thoughts.

I have recently given IELTS 4th time on 10th of Jan, and the results are-
Reading - 8.5
Listening - 8.5
Writing - 7.5
Speaking - 7.5

With this score I can surely say I am proud of it. But honestly I haven't done anything differently. It was just my day and I cleared it. 

Any guidance or help required do let me know. 

Cheers
Yash


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Guys
> 
> Who know me on this forum, might relate to our previous exchanges of thoughts.
> 
> ...


Wow! this is awesome. I am really happy for you. I wish I could clear mine as you have done yours. Couple of questions for you please. 
Can you please share your weak points prior to this excellent result ? Maybe I will learn from there!
My weak point is Reading always 6.5, please share the secret for your 8.5 band in Reading ?
Your experience will be highly helpful to me as I will retaking the IELTS in 2 weeks time.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I have give IELTS three times and my scores were as follows
LRWS 8,7,7,6.5
LRWS 9,8.5,7.5,6.5
LRWS 8.5,8.5,6.5,7.5
I was very confident in writing as I wrote very well but got 6.5 so I am looking to apply for EOR
How much time does it take in re-evaluation process of IELTS 
Any suggestions please


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I have give IELTS three times and my scores were as follows
> LRWS 8,7,7,6.5
> LRWS 9,8.5,7.5,6.5
> LRWS 8.5,8.5,6.5,7.5
> ...


more than 12 weeks.....

Not wait for this....... Book PTE-A in next slot.

Hope with your current IELTS SCORE, you will clear 65 Points in PTE to get 10 points. Also you will get result in 24hrs.

All the best.

Forget this money making old IELTS.....


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I am applying for PR so Cant opt for PTE-A as IELTS General needed


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I am applying for PR so Cant opt for PTE-A as IELTS General needed


Who told you like that? 

How can I prove I have competent English?


Ielts- General
Ielts-Academic
PTE-Academic
OET
CAE
Toefl -iBT

You have achieved a test score of at least 50 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.



https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english.aspx


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Is PTE-A easy compared to IELTS
I need 65points
My ielts general scores was LRWS 8.5,8.5,6.5,7


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Is PTE-A easy compared to IELTS
> I need 65points
> My ielts general scores was LRWS 8.5,8.5,6.5,7


Not easy and same standard as like IELTS but better evaluation and test results in a day.....

check there is a separate thread for this.......


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Singh, 

IELTS is a big scam. I had given it twice and interestingly my listening was never above 6. I had lost all hope, and then came the new test PTE-A. All i did was to get familiarise PTE format and gave the test. Gave it on a Sunday morning and the next day i had my results. To my surprise i had the required score. In my humble opinion, please give PTE-A shot - 100 times better than bloody IELTS.

Cheers,

Rahul


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

MikeBH said:


> Wow! this is awesome. I am really happy for you. I wish I could clear mine as you have done yours. Couple of questions for you please.
> Can you please share your weak points prior to this excellent result ? Maybe I will learn from there!
> My weak point is Reading always 6.5, please share the secret for your 8.5 band in Reading ?
> Your experience will be highly helpful to me as I will retaking the IELTS in 2 weeks time.


Thanks Matey,

Appreciate your thoughts.

I have not studied this time but I was surely prepared what needs to be done.

Reading was my weak point too, I have joined classes in Pune some time back after I failed 2wice in this exam. In reading I have made my strategy to complete first 4 passages in 25 mins. Do not stop for any question which is difficult and cannot be answered in one go, this will help you to answer those which are easy once and should not be missed. Rest 25 mins you should give to the last passage which is always lengthy and takes lot of time to crack. Rest, utilize time if you haven't transferred the answers to the answer sheet or answer those which you haven't . this strategy is hit and can never fail, make sure you write clearly in answer sheet, DO NOT WRITE IN FREE HAND WRITING, write letters clearly and separately from one another. 

Reading always surprised me as well with scores, I have 2wice failed in it by 6.5 band. But surely if its your day you can clear it otherwise IELTS is a scam which all know I guess ....

Cheers
Yash


----------



## anonimus (Jan 23, 2015)

I suggest to listen to "The Economist" and "BBC Radio 4" to all IELTS takers. Good luck.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

I am Tryng for Australian immigration. Gave Ielts almost 4 times
following are my score

L R S W
IELTS 1: 7.07.5 6.5 6.0
IELTS 2: 8.0 8.5 7.5 6.5
IELTS 3: 7.0 8.5 7.0 6.5
ILETS 4: 9.0 8.5 7.5 6.5

Each time i was missing by 0.5 in writing.

But after donating money to IELTS , finally i was able to get my desired score thanks to PTE A.
Gave my exam on 10th march and following is the result.
L R S W
89 66 90 72


Many thanks to all the members of this thread and PTE Academic thread for helping me out to get my target.
All the best to people who are tryng , dont loose hope and keep tryng you wiil get the desired result.
Guys Go for PTE A


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

CongratZ

What job code are you planning to submit EOI. (I suppose you have completed your ACS or skill assessment)



ketanp89 said:


> I am Tryng for Australian immigration. Gave Ielts almost 4 times
> following are my score
> 
> L R S W
> ...


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

261312 Developer Programmer. Yes i have completed my ACS and also today lodged EOI.


----------



## sino (Mar 14, 2014)

Dear members,

Any of you availed online essay correction service? I would like to get my task 2 write-ups corrected, please point me to a service that you have found fruitful.


Thanks.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Are you still hanging around IELTS?????

Better switch to PTE-A, it saves your time, effort and money. 

Most importantly it keeps you away from *The GREAT 0.5 scam and stress*



sino said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Any of you availed online essay correction service? I would like to get my task 2 write-ups corrected, please point me to a service that you have found fruitful.
> 
> ...


----------



## sino (Mar 14, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Are you still hanging around IELTS?????
> 
> Better switch to PTE-A, it saves your time, effort and money.
> 
> Most importantly it keeps you away from *The GREAT 0.5 scam and stress*




yeah, I agree IELTS really ****. Unfortunately I booked for the exam already, thought to give it a try again. My previous scores were
BC IELTS R9 L8.5 S 7.5 W 6.5
IDP IELTS R9 L8 S 6.5 W 6 ( scored remained same after reevaluation )


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

sino said:


> yeah, I agree IELTS really ****. Unfortunately I booked for the exam already, thought to give it a try again. My previous scores were
> BC IELTS R9 L8.5 S 7.5 W 6.5
> IDP IELTS R9 L8 S 6.5 W 6 ( scored remained same after reevaluation )


Folks here are quite critical about ielts scoring...My own analysis and experience says that its probably not that bad.

Reading and Listening are objective type, and most people score well.

Speaking and Writing are subjective assessments, and while most Indians believe they are decent/great at english, they get poorly graded.

My experience was also similar, however i did manage an 8 overall and 7.5 each in S and W, though I didn't do particularly well in these two. Or maybe, i was just lucky.

It may be worthwhile taking classes instead of reappearing ielts many times, which is a drain on your money, time and patience.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

I agree with Evangelist. It is indeed no hard but to crack if you know how to go about it. I've seen people stress over this way too much than required. 

My advice is always target the reading part first if you want to complete task & attempt all questions on time. Otheriwse the handbook that comes after registering for IELTS is good enough for a feeler.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> I am Tryng for Australian immigration. Gave Ielts almost 4 times
> following are my score
> 
> L R S W
> ...


Today I got my ielts result and my score is
L-8.5
R-7.5
W-7
S-6.5
I think I should go for revaluation. Any suggestion please.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Today I got my ielts result and my score is
> L-8.5
> R-7.5
> W-7
> ...


Yes go for revaluation if you have time

else

Forget this

Go with PTE-A which is online and less cumbersome then this old paper pencil concepts......


I am sure with your current score, you will easily get 7 points in PTE. EVEN 8


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Forget revaluation, please.

Go for PTE-A.



ravinain said:


> Today I got my ielts result and my score is
> L-8.5
> R-7.5
> W-7
> ...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

rahulsp said:


> Hello Singh,
> 
> IELTS is a big scam. I had given it twice and interestingly my listening was never above 6. I had lost all hope, and then came the new test PTE-A. All i did was to get familiarise PTE format and gave the test. Gave it on a Sunday morning and the next day i had my results. To my surprise i had the required score. In my humble opinion, please give PTE-A shot - 100 times better than bloody IELTS.
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul,

Was just going through the thread and came across your post.
Would you be kind enough to share any material that you might have to prepare for PTE A?

Also, would appreciate if you could please throw some light on the current PTE A format.

Thanks a lot and all the very best with your immigration process.

Cheers.


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

*Pte a*

Hi cooldude555,

Go through the this PTE thread for format/experience/ strategies on PTE:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-137.html

Pasting the info below from one of the thread post.


1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
7. MacMillan

Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com

Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests
FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson


4: TCY Online:
PTE Test : PTE Practice Test, PTE Test Sample, Online Papers

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Practice as much as you can using all above

http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/...ctice-test.zip

Strategies:
http://www.pearsonpte.com/resources/lesson_plans.zip

http://www.pearsonpte.com/wp-content...core_Guide.pdf



cooldude555 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Was just going through the thread and came across your post.
> Would you be kind enough to share any material that you might have to prepare for PTE A?
> ...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi cooldude555,
> 
> Go through the this PTE thread for format/experience/ strategies on PTE:
> 
> ...


Hi TanuPatel,

Thank you so much for a quick response and also for providing such comprehensive information 

From your signature, I see that you have done exceptionally well in your PTE A exam. Could you please share the strategy that you applied for the preparation?

Also, I understand that training material and practice tests are very very limited for PTE A unlike IELTS. Considering this, how would we gauge our self on where we are standing with regards to our language competency?

Another thing am concerned about is negative marking in PTE A. How does this work?

Thanks again for your time.

Cheers


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

You could checkout the format and each section's details in my latest thread:

Here is the link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html

Also go through the great deal materials posted above by TanuPatel above. 



cooldude555 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Was just going through the thread and came across your post.
> Would you be kind enough to share any material that you might have to prepare for PTE A?
> ...


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

No problem 

Please find my reply inline.



cooldude555 said:


> Hi TanuPatel,
> 
> Thank you so much for a quick response and also for providing such comprehensive information
> 
> ...


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> You could checkout the format and each section's details in my latest thread:
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> ...


G'day buddy.

Well, this really is a very informative post. Thank you so much.
Keep up the great work pal.

Cheers.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks mate 



cooldude555 said:


> G'day buddy.
> 
> Well, this really is a very informative post. Thank you so much.
> Keep up the great work pal.
> ...


----------

